# Your Top 3 Most Desired Prescriptions



## DumbPenguin

This is my first thread so if there are any issues I apologize ahead of time.

I was just thinking today, what would be my ideal prescriptions.  Since my ideal prescription would obviously be too extensive (a whole 
pharmacy probably), I wanted to single out my top 3.  

Out of curiosity, what would be your top 3 most desired prescriptions?
--------------------------------------
I'll start by saying mine would be:

1.  #120 Oxycodone 30mg (Roxis) -- for obvious reasons

2.  #120 Dextroamphetamine 5mg (Dexedrine)

3.  #120 Diazepam 10mg (Valium) -- my current DOC, just so damn useful


----------



## J.Wallace

Oxycodone + Valium

+

Ketamine

Cause I'm a Cat.


----------



## perKeceT

16mg subutex/day
6mg klonopin/day
and thats all id need


----------



## aveoturbo

Oxycodone -40mg and up
Valium -10mg  Already get and love it
Ambien -10mg Already get and also love it


----------



## albastrux

1. Oxycontin (OC's, the old ones, before they changed the formula) 40 or 80 mg. Of course, I'd take the Roxicontin also, preferably 30's.
2. Alprozolam _or_ clonazepam.
3. Hydrocodone/Vicodin 10/325.

EDIT: 

I don't know how I forgot OPANA!

I think I'd definitely amend my list now, having remembered, to...

1. Oxycontin (OC's, the old ones, before they changed the formula) 40 or 80 mg. Of course, I'd take the Roxicontin also, preferably 30's.
2. Opana.
3. Alprozolam _or_ clonazepam.


----------



## woamotive

I currently have a script for #120 15 mg oxycodone IR, #90 1 mg lorazepam, #30 1 mg clonazepam... that into consideration (and that I use H, as well as dilaudid on occasion... H daily) :

Subutex  - I don't really care too much on quantity so I'll go with #45 8 mg pills
Adderall - #90 30 mg pills (Instant Release)
Dilaudid (oh fahk, what about Opana? Meh... I'll choose Dilaudid) - #120 8 mg pills

(I need to cheat and say my fourth needs to be a benzo... as I have generalized anxiety and panic disorder. Also, adderall would lead me to 'need' a benzo ) Or, I'll just hoard my current script/s (along w/ my prehoarded temazepam scripts) in addition to this 'imaginary' top 3. OKAY now I feel better about my answer. PROCEED!


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

So basically just add oxycodone and valium to every single person's list, and just ask what the third one is they want.

Desoxyn.   I think script-grade methamphetamine would be cool to have on hand for occasional use for a night out, stage performance, or whatever.  I would never purposely use street crank, but if I got my hands on some desoxyn, I would experiment.

Aside from that, I'd obviously love some APAP-less oxycodone, handy valium, and my old friend zolpidem.  No desire for anything else.


----------



## F1n1shed

Oxycodone: any dose, even the IR 15's still work great on me.
Xanax: 2mg bars
Adderall: 20mg IR


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Secobarbital: 100mg (I think that's the only one made here anyway)
Pentobarbital: 100mg
Levorphanol: whatever dose it comes in

Yes my list is pretty unrealistic...I will never get to try any of these things. =(


----------



## Renz Envy

#1: Desoxyn
#2: Valium
#3: Opana


----------



## highhooked

Ahhh man i love to dream. 

Gotta go with a stimulant, a pain killer and a benzo duh. 

Desoxyn 
Old school oxys
andd klonopin


----------



## soundsystem00

oxycontin xanaxbars lortabs and percocet

what u want

what u need

what u want i got u mang


hmmmm. 

1. 2mg Xanax
2. 80mg Oxy
3. Some kinda potent amp


----------



## nowdubnvr6

1. 80mg OC - prescribed 2 years
2. 30mg oxy- prescribed 3 years
3. 2mg xanax- prescribed 5 years

All still scripted cept those weak ass 80 ops switched that to opana.


----------



## psood0nym

1. Oxymorphone (never tried, but sounds damn good and fairly long lasting)
2. Desoxyn (prescription meth)
3. Liquid dihydromorphone (for the short rush that many say beats heroin)

Runner up: Xyrem (prescription GHB)

I wouldn't use any regularly. It'd just be nice to be able to get them all legally.


----------



## BluffBoy

Hydromorphone 8mg #240
Oxycodone 30mg #120
Alprazolam 2mg #90

No speed for me. The killers give me plenty of energy.


----------



## Mercc96

1.Oxymorphone

2.Dextromoramide

3.Desoxyn


----------



## McStoni

I miss my xanax prescription.  

I haven't really thought about it but I would say 30 mg Adderall is my number one on the list.


----------



## Alex000

Well there would have to be a benzo so Ativan would probably be my choice, but a lot of it. I'd def want an opiate so MSIR. And I'd want Phrenilin (Butalbital/APAP).


----------



## Vader

Diamorphine, ketamine and valium sounds good to me.


----------



## rangrz

Compendium of Pharmecuticals and specalities for Canada. (i.e. no British or American products like diamorphine or desoxyn for me)

ones that you actually get.

#1 15mg Dexedrine.
#2 60mg Morphine
#3 2mg Alprazolam

shit that only resides in hospitals but is still want
#1 DIN #   02004062 SANDOZ COCAINE HYDROCHLORIDE 10% SOL 100MG/ML
#2 DIN# 	00224405 KETALAR KETAMINE HYDROCHLORIDE 50MG/ML
#3 DIN # 	00241326 EUTHANYL FORTE PENTOBARBITAL SODIUM 540MG/ML (veterinary, but still good)


----------



## Vader

> #3 DIN # 00241326 EUTHANYL FORTE PENTOBARBITAL SODIUM 540MG/ML


Fuck about, that deserves the name!


----------



## laCster

#1 - roxicodone 30mgs
#2 - temazepam 30mgs 
#3 - ketamine vial


----------



## Tchort

1) Hydromorphone
2) Phendimetrazine
3) Secobarbital


----------



## muvolution

ha. I've had most people's top Rx's. Oymorphone and hydromorphone ftw. 

I would like a Swiss Diamorphine script.

sticking to things available here, though...

1. Dilaudid HP vials (got it)
2. Cocaine HCL
3. Lorazepam vials.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

1.Delysid
2.Valium (I have serious anxiety which I have yet to be treated for)
3. Dexedrine-Not sure on which mg but I've read that it has less unpleasant side effects than adderall-which I was prescribed for ADD, among other stimulants.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

a fuckton of desoxyn
a lot of roxi 30s
probably/maybe some temazepam 30s.
all you act as if dexedrine is the end all be all of RX speed, its not.
desoxyn or gtfo the way i see it, i have a script for 120 dex 10s, it gets old quick...i can run though my script in a week easy if i want.


----------



## Folley

Yeah dex is in addy, so ima go with
1. Dexoxyn, but a low # of pills per bottle so I dont go on a giant binge and die
2. Medical grade nitrous 
3. Ketamine

if anyone gets prescribed MDMA or LSD Ill take those over any of the above any day


----------



## TheAzo

1) Oxy, of course. I wouldn't need much, since I don't take opiates frequently, and seem to be unusually sensitive. Then again who knows how long that would be the case with a ready supply of oxy.... 

2) A good benzo.... I'm torn on which one to want. Lorazepam, or Xanax - I think lorazepam, because if you take it at night, you still feel it a bit in the morning. Xanax is a bit more fun though. 

3) Soma probably? 

I've got a script for adderall right now, but i'm hardly taking the pills! Part of me wants to get some nice stimulant instead of the soma... but would I be any more likely to use it than the adderall?


----------



## BlowinKush32

Would love:
30mg Oxy IR #120
2mg Xanax #30
20mg Adderall IR


----------



## fearface76

oxy, addy, and k please!


----------



## phatass

diacetylmorphine

midazolam vials

dexedrine or desoxyn


----------



## verso

TheAzo said:


> 1) Oxy, of course. I wouldn't need much, since I don't take opiates frequently, and seem to be unusually sensitive. Then again who knows how long that would be the case with a ready supply of oxy....
> 
> 2) A good benzo.... I'm torn on which one to want. Lorazepam, or Xanax - I think lorazepam, because if you take it at night, you still feel it a bit in the morning. Xanax is a bit more fun though.
> 
> 3) Soma probably?
> 
> I've got a script for adderall right now, but i'm hardly taking the pills! Part of me wants to get some nice stimulant instead of the soma... but would I be any more likely to use it than the adderall?



Are we the same person? Because these are my thoughts _exactly._

I saw the thread title and thought to myself, "definitely oxycodone, and a benzo but I'm not sure if I would want xanax or ativan, and soma..."


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Dexedrine
Hydromorphone
Clonazepam or liquid lorazepam (or liquid diazepam)


----------



## TheLostBoys

1) 120 Morphine SR 100mg tabs

2) 240 10/325 Hydrocodone tabs

3) 120 Ativan 1mg tabs


I could use these every 2 months


----------



## DumbPenguin

Haha no surprise, everyone's got an opioid, stimulant, and benzo on their list


----------



## verso

TheLostBoys said:


> 1) 120 Morphine SR 100mg tabs
> 
> 2) 240 10/325 Hydrocodone tabs
> 
> 3) 120 Ativan 1mg tabs
> 
> 
> I could use these every 2 months



Morphine SR? And hydrocodone with acetaminophen? For real? Hmmm...


----------



## Tchort

I'm surprised by the amphetamines... everyone is missing the joys of Phendimetrazine; the ATS ('Amphetamine Type Stimulant') that blows any oral amp out of the water in my opinion. And its parent drug, Phenmetrazine (Preludin; aka 'Bam'), no longer available, was said to be better than any Amp or ATS IV.


----------



## whynaught

fearface76 said:


> oxy, addy, and k please!


perfect :S


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Tchort said:


> I'm surprised by the amphetamines... everyone is missing the joys of Phendimetrazine; the ATS ('Amphetamine Type Stimulant') that blows any oral amp out of the water in my opinion. And its parent drug, Phenmetrazine (Preludin; aka 'Bam'), no longer available, was said to be better than any Amp or ATS IV.



I think we're only doing things currently available, or else there'd be demands for methaqualone. Of course the barbs some of us mentioned aren't really used for outpatient therapy, even if currently available, but I bet there are a few doctors catering to the wealthy that do it.


----------



## Vader

You wouldn't have thought propofol would be available to users, but when you're a millionaire, all sorts of doors are opened up...


----------



## Flying_L0TUS

1. Hydromorphone
2. Alprazolam
3. Armodafinil (Nuvigil)


----------



## highhooked

DumbPenguin said:


> Haha no surprise, everyone's got an opioid, stimulant, and benzo on their list



Haha yeaa. If i was prescribed an opiate a stimulant and a benzo and took them everyday...i would fucking do WORK. I feel like i would excel at everything i did and my life would just be one great dream. 

Seriously just taking an opiate and a stimulant together makes me superhuman and if i had a nice benzo to knock me out at night and got a complete good nights rest everynight and woke up fully refreshed everyday...wow how much my life would change.


----------



## Folley

I want D-IX..
5mg cocaine
5mg oxycodone
3mg methamphetamine 

lets make some super soldiers


----------



## CrackAndScrabble

Just give me the K and you can keep the other 2 scripts.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Folley said:


> I want D-IX..
> 5mg cocaine
> 5mg oxycodone
> 3mg methamphetamine
> 
> lets make some super soldiers



Ooh nice choice, for no longer existent combo pills I'd rather have Desbutal or Dexamyl personally. 

Tuinal would have been my #3 choice, but it's not available in the US so it is disqualified.

(is anyone noticing a pattern? Yes, I am completely obsessed with barbiturates and have never tried any. )


----------



## aveoturbo

Barbs are nice but are a bit too short lived IMO and tolerance builds quick.  Your not missing too much.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

aveo said:
			
		

> Barbs are nice but are a bit too short lived IMO and tolerance builds quick. Your not missing too much.



You'll have to forgive me for my incredulous response to your statement. Currently, aside from IV heroin, GHB/GBL is at the top of my favorite drugs list, now that shit is short lived (big fan of GABAergics in general, flirt with liquor problems every so often). So I have reason to believe I would be the kind of person who would really appreciate them.

If you don't mind my asking, which of the desirable barbs have you sampled and how long would describe the desirable effects as lasting?


----------



## aveoturbo

I have a script for Fiorocet which is a bit weaker barb in the barb family, but, I have taken 10 at a time and it was nothing to write home about.  I guess the one thing it is good for is short intense pain ie headaches but other than that they are just kind of meh.

To each their own.  I shouldn't have stated my post like I did.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Butalbital isn't considered recreational by most, from what I've read. The good ones are like Secobarbital, pentobarbital, amobarbital, and others, but those three were the most popular.

I've spent too much time hijacking this thread, sorry folks!


----------



## godlovesugly

oxy
xani bars
adderall


----------



## tannypack101

hydromorphone 
oxy- oc's
xanax

^heaven


----------



## Ayrios

1. Oxymorphone ampoules
2. Desoxyn
3. Secobarbital

Benzos are dirt cheap and too easy to get elsewhere to waste a script on em


----------



## dominionxp

120 roxi 30's a month
120 roxi 15s a month
low dose adderall, would only take once in a blue moon to wake up if i had to go somewhere haha

30s would be popping, 15s for snorting


----------



## George_Jung

1. OxyCodone 30mg
2. Xanax (bars) 
3. Hydromophone 8mg


----------



## Doctor X

oxy, addy, and dex. 
All bases covered...


----------



## Tchort

Folley said:


> I want D-IX..
> 5mg cocaine
> 5mg oxycodone
> 3mg methamphetamine
> 
> lets make some super soldiers



I bet you thought no one would get that heh.
Nazi doctors had too much time on their hands.



> I think we're only doing things currently available, or else there'd be demands for methaqualone. Of course the barbs some of us mentioned aren't really used for outpatient therapy, even if currently available, but I bet there are a few doctors catering to the wealthy that do it.



Well Phenmetrazine (Preludin) isn't available anymore, but my pick Phen*di*metrazine (Bontril) is very much available in the US today and is prescribed often as a diet drug  



> Phendimetrazine functions as a prodrug to phenmetrazine, and approximately 30% of any given oral dose is converted into it. Phendimetrazine can essentially be thought of as an extended release and less abusable version of phenmetrazine.



I can't sing its praises enough.


----------



## ghostfreak

1. Oxycodone
2. Dex
3. Xanax


----------



## welshmick

Medical Marijuana

Diazepan

& more Medical Marijuana


----------



## Dexed

#240 30mg Oxycodone HCL
#180 80mg Purdue Oxycodone ER (before OPs)
#60 15mg Midazolam

..and a trip to the needle exchange.


----------



## lazygit

Dream list:

Diamorphine
Oxymorphone
(dexies) or maybe another opiate/oid(Hydromorphone), I would include benzos but can get them easily only thing is quality. I'd choose xanax otherwise.

Can I get a docs pad? :D

Gotta pin oxy amd hydro, it just has to be done


----------



## TheAzo

verso said:


> Are we the same person? Because these are my thoughts _exactly._
> 
> I saw the thread title and thought to myself, "definitely oxycodone, and a benzo but I'm not sure if I would want xanax or ativan, and soma..."



It seems like there are only a couple of answers here - most people are going for oxy + benzo + stim... so anyone who doesn't like stims has an extra choice. I think soma is an underappreciated one, and it just goes wonderfully with the opiates.


----------



## lazygit

yeh but somas more eaily available than exotic drugs so makes senses to get what you cant then also get easily obtained things - or im just being greedy?!


----------



## TheLostBoys

lazygit said:


> yeh but somas more eaily available than exotic drugs so makes senses to get what you cant then also get easily obtained things - or im just being greedy?!




Not being greedy......you are right, Somas are easily attainable compared to opiates.


----------



## weekend addiction

Can I keep scripts I already have? If so then;

1. Roxi 30's
2. Desoxyn
3. Morphine ampoules


----------



## Mysterie

-120 mg morphine
-2mg xanax
-MMJ for when australia is less tight


----------



## lightitup

Either Old OC's (if possible) or Dilaudid (if not)
Morphine
Xanax


----------



## citizenuzi2

Realistically, 
1. Dilaudid 8's (or the big hydromorph-contins  you can crush up, bigger the better)
2. Temazepam 30mg (as many as possible for a month)
3. Either a boatload of original OC80 or a maximum monthly of Diazepam 10mg.


I know there's more obscure and interesting but keeping it real-ish


----------



## SciCo

Just gimme

1) Alprazolam 6mg/day  (recently lost my rx and I'm missing it something fierce)
2) Oxycodone - any amount


----------



## Tommyboy

Desired Monthly Prescriptions



Oxycodone: 30mg Qty: 120
Valium: 5mg  Qty: 60
Suboxone: 8mg  Qty: 30

I figured instead of going with the Opiate/Benzo/Amp combos that everyone else seems to be posting, I would have suboxone on my list for the purpose of holding me over since I am sure to run out of the oxy early.


----------



## RedRum OG

1- 80mg oxy, #360 (to stay well)
2- 40mg opana IR, #90 (for fun)
3-2mg xanax #30 (when the others run out)

Pleeeeease... pretty please.... I'll turn a trick or two..

I'm already scripted what half of you posted here about and I find it boring. Daily I get:
1- 60mg adderall, 10mg dexedrine
2- 700mg soma
3- 75mg oxy, 90mg oxy OP


----------



## windupthedoll

I already have a crapload of prescriptions, but I could always use more

1. Percocet/Oxycontin
2. Xanax
3. Dexedrine or more Adderall


----------



## shady4091

Every month:

Weed: 1oz
Oxycontin 40mg: 80
Adderal IR 20mg: 30


----------



## monkeyemergency

Diamorph!
Dexedrine
Ket


----------



## Seyer

Clonazepam.
Suboxone.
Oxycodone.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Addy, K, oxy, in that order!


----------



## UnconciousObjector

*Showing my age.*

Tianeptine - An every day use antidepressant / anxiolytic that stops me permanently feeling like I've got MDMA "Monday blues". I know I overdid the MDMA as a yoof but taking tianeptine stops me feeling like I'm suffering for it now. Bummer that I need such an emotional crutch now but hey-ho, maybe I always did.

Modafinil - An every day use stimulant that keeps me emotionally bright and on the active side of the active / ponderous balance.

Ketamine - because it's the most psychedelic prescription drug I could think of and I had to include one. Also useful in some suicidals:

http://www.ketamine.com/antidepressant-potential.html

B.

p.s. If anyone reads this and thinks that this regime is worth trying, as always: moderation in all things and all things in moderation, especially addictive things.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

Why has noone mentioned methadone diskettes....I would love to not have to go to a clinic as much as I do.


----------



## Mohinjo_Daro

Oxycodone
Seroquel (Weed in a pill)
Ambien CR (Max Dosage)

Nothing too crazy


----------



## shady4091

Mohinjo_Daro said:


> Oxycodone
> Seroquel (Weed in a pill)
> Ambien CR (Max Dosage)
> 
> Nothing too crazy



Seroquel is nothing like weed...The _only_ effect I find similar to weed is an increased appetite. I really don't find Seroquel to be recreational by any means. Helpful to fall asleep on and not too bad for MDMA/Coke comedowns and that's about it.


----------



## Mercc96

Diconal , morphine and midazolam vials.


----------



## realxsalo

just my monthly script...

Desbutal (Methamphetamine 5mg-Pentobarbital 30mg) 180 capsules
Quaalude (Methaqualone 300mg) 90 Tablets
Methadose (Methadone 40mg) 120 Tablets
Diamoprhine Hydrochlorire 30mg 40 Vials

Yay


----------



## xstayfadedx

Well I'm only on an anti-depressant right now but my most desired prescriptions would be:

1.  Klonopin (but I really should be on a benzo)
2.  Roxicodone
3.  Oxycontin


----------



## Soccertrendy

Oxys
valium 
medical mary j

Has anyone used the obline pharmacys? what about in the uk? i get adverts for them constantly only thing i have bought is viagra!

i have loads of citalopram but dont take them! are they any use?? i take heroin/morphine sulphate quite regular


----------



## Survival0200

1. Oxycodone 20 mg IR capsules _ad infinitum_
2. Instanyl 200 mcg/dose nasal spray _ad infinitum_

and of course to get me through each day:

3. Alprazolam 2 mg tablets _ad infinitum_


----------



## brimz

Dipipanone (dicanol )
Diamorphine 
Methaqualone


----------



## get high

1.oxycodone 30mg roxis or old oc80s
2.xanex
3. ecstasy precscription from back when it was legal


----------



## jeffsleep

morphine, oxymorphone, hydromorphone.


----------



## jeffsleep

shady4091 said:


> Seroquel is nothing like weed...The _only_ effect I find similar to weed is an increased appetite. I really don't find Seroquel to be recreational by any means. Helpful to fall asleep on and not too bad for MDMA/Coke comedowns and that's about it.


 Agreed, have heard a lot of funny things about the recreational value of seroquel, but never had it compared to bud. kind of mind blowing to me. last time i took it was during opioid withdrawal.. slept for 14 hours and had a headache until supper the next day.


----------



## Mohinjo_Daro

shady4091 said:


> Seroquel is nothing like weed...The _only_ effect I find similar to weed is an increased appetite. I really don't find Seroquel to be recreational by any means. Helpful to fall asleep on and not too bad for MDMA/Coke comedowns and that's about it.



Well Seroquel gets me high if I take it in the morning. Also im taking 200 MG unlike you


----------



## Zapa

Personally I love Seroquel because it's like a "off switch" for your brain. Stim comedown? Seroquel is there for you!!


I would take :

1. 120x OC 80 (We don't have the OPs in Canada)
2. 120x Adderall IR 30mg
3. 120x Klonopin 1mg

That's a shit-ton more than I would need but I'm thinking in the long-term!


----------



## _Synapse

I did have the following rxed at one time for me back in the day... 3 doctors ahaha, one was an online pharmacy within the US that sold non controlled like tramadol, flexeril, soma, shit like that... and anti-depressants other stuff as long as its not controlled.

I had

Dexedrine 15mg ER spansules QTY 120  (take two caplets twice daily)
Clonazepam 1mg Tab QTY 60 (Take one Tablet twice daily)
Tramadol (shitty I know but it held me in between running out of the others. Tramadol was nice with klonopin, and never mixed tramadol with dexedrine, beats nothing though I suppose)

_*My Dream Rx's (Only 3)*_

*Desoxyn 5mg Tablets QTY 180* (Possibly dexedrine tabs never took desoxyn but i want to so bad)
*Alprazolam 2mg Tablets QTY 120*
*Opana 4mg QTY 120 *(never took, so otherwise I'd choose oxycodone 30mg immediate release)


----------



## Renz Envy

I'm starting to think xyrem would be a plausible choice.

Anyone have experience with Xyrem?


----------



## DumbPenguin

Renz Envy said:


> I'm starting to think xyrem would be a plausible choice.
> 
> Anyone have experience with Xyrem?


 
No joke, I was at a friend's for a few months this summer, and his family are total pill hoarders.  In the past they've had ten year old
hydromorphone, oxycontin, and every other opiate/codeine combo you can think of.  Anyway this summer I go looking for some tums (honestly, I've stumbled upon most drugs looking for tums, ibuprofen goodheartedly haha) and I see this green pill bottle for their dog. It says "SODIUM OXYYBATE" for thyroid shit can't remember the milligrams but there he took 3 per day every day.  And at the time I just thought it was some type of salt.  I swear to god that dog better be on Xyrem when I go back next summer.


----------



## Survival0200

Xyrem is shit-expensive. 120 mL bottle of 500 mg / mL Xyrem costs almost snip in the pharmacy. 8)


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Survival0200 said:


> Xyrem is shit-expensive. 120 mL bottle of 500 mg / mL Xyrem costs almost 500 euros in the pharmacy. 8)



That's ridiculous, it's a cheap, simple drug to produce. They're making bank on that shit.

Anyway I'm making a new list, this one of things that might reasonably be prescribed to a person (No more awesome barbs).

1. Zaleplon 10mg x 30 
2. Temazepam 30mg x 30
3. Opana IR 10mg x 90


----------



## Renz Envy

Never Knows Best said:


> That's ridiculous, it's a cheap, simple drug to produce. They're making bank on that shit.
> 
> Anyway I'm making a new list, this one of things that might reasonably be prescribed to a person (No more awesome barbs).



Yeah, it allows for a lot of illegal drug dealing to avoid the cost. Which, in turn, is more dangerous especially when it comes to Sodium Oxybate (Quit calling it GHB. _Hurr-durr date rape drug_.)


----------



## fivelinefury

Zapa said:


> Personally I love Seroquel because it's like a "off switch" for your brain. Stim comedown? Seroquel is there for you!!



Yup, i've been prescribed seroquel for about a year now, but am tapering off it.

My dream top three would be something like:

Diazepam (currently prescribed but only 4mg daily)
Oxycodone
Xanax (?maybe)

(plus probably another 50)  8)


----------



## spacebound

xanax
30mg oxycodone ir
valium

i would say opana but that would be detrimental to my health


----------



## Steps

Desoxyn (5mg dextromethamphetamine) 240 tablets
OR
Adderall IR (30mg 72% d-amphetamine 28% l-amphetamine) 90 tablets

Klonopin (2mg clonazepam) ATLEAST 90 tablets

Opana IR (10mg oxymorphone) 120 tablets
OR
Ambien (10mg zolpidem) 60 tablets

I'd probably never take the Opana, if I got it.


----------



## Folley

Steps said:


> Desoxyn (5mg dextromethamphetamine) 240 tablets



Desoxyn is methamphetamine, not dextroamp, thats whats in adderall along with levoamphetamine


----------



## Shameful

Folley said:


> Desoxyn is methamphetamine, not dextroamp, thats whats in adderall along with levoamphetamine



dextro*meth*amphetamine

As for the topic, my ideal scripts would be 60 mg of Vyvanse, 10 mg dextroamphetamine IR, and 2 mg clonazepam.


----------



## Renz Envy

Folley said:


> Desoxyn is methamphetamine, not dextroamp, thats whats in adderall along with levoamphetamine



He's correct in saying that. Levomethamphetamine is what they put in inhalers and has generally no psychoactive effects.

dex-methamphetamine- if they put it in an inhaler, would have kids tweaking during gym class.


----------



## Folley

wow my bad lol I completely missed the meth in there, thought it said just said dextroamphetamine and there is a big difference there


----------



## Steps

Folley said:


> wow my bad lol I completely missed the meth in there, thought it said just said dextroamphetamine and there is a big difference there



Lol!

I know someone who was prescribed 4 desoxyn per day, too

Fucking doc retired *sob*


----------



## highhooked

What i NEED is a prescription concentrated psilocybin liquid formula in a dropper and use it on my tongue as needed.


----------



## Renz Envy

Steps said:


> Lol!
> 
> I know someone who was prescribed 4 desoxyn per day, too
> 
> Fucking doc retired *sob*



I would call him out on that.


----------



## bluedom

Hm, I'll try a new perspective:

1. gabapentin or pregabalin.
2. modafinil
3. carisoprodol or tramadol.

(3) is kind of odd but since I had to stick to 3 choices I did that (actually tramadol is the unnecessary one in this combo). I am actually prescribed 50mcg/hr of fentanyl and 20mg/day of oxymorphone for severe spinal pain (which is healing well) that I extract and use in one week. I'm also prescribed gabapentin which is effective but severe tolerance develops within days. I tapered off the opiates and switched to medibles which were effective for the pain but tolerance followed for that also (and eating 3 brownies right after waking up is actually kind of nauseating). I now find a combination of modafinil and gabapentin to be effective for my pain (a muscle relaxer, like carisoprodol or tizanidine helps). It's only been two days since I've tried this and I've not felt ANY pain and I'm wondering what the hell is all this about (I'm thinking of reports where extended opiate use has led to increased pain sensitivity).

In addition to the above, melatonin and tizanidine work wonders for sleep. 

My point in making all these suggestions is to present less addictive/dependent substances (physically at least).  My personal opinion of those three substances is that they're not physically addicting to me (at this point and how I've been using it), unlike alcohol (which is physically addictive to me, I would now say "fortunately").
"


----------



## Renz Envy

gabapentin and lyrica are typically prescribed to help nerve pain.

While opiates are effective at effecting mood, muscle irritation and sickness pain.


----------



## Tommyboy

Survival0200 said:


> Xyrem is shit-expensive. 120 mL bottle of 500 mg / mL Xyrem costs almost 500 euros in the pharmacy. 8)



It's so expensive because it was specifically developed to treat a rare disease, so there really isn't a big client base for it.  In order to profit from the drug, they have to charge a lot for it since so few people are prescribed it.


----------



## debaser

Liquid clonazepam (2.5mg/ml)
Diamorphine
MMJ


----------



## Te0X2t

KETAMINE KETAMINE AND K. But if I were human I'd  take Xanax Bars, Aderall, and Opanas... =)


----------



## laCster

edit: sorry im a high ass


----------



## Jesusgreen

Ketamine
Some benzo (for my anxiety)
Adderall (Just because having a stimulant to hand at all times would be useful. I wouldn't use it as prescribed, just save it up for when I need it)


----------



## mgrady3

Powerful indica MMJ so I can sleep
Clonazepam or Temazepam for the nights when smoking before bed just ins't practical

thats all I can come up with...

maybe ketamine - [lsd, mushies, but they don't really come in Rx form] - or something similar in a once a month or every 3 month dosage as sort of a "reset"
(not an Rx anti-Dep, something that works)


----------



## BeckyLee

1)methaquaalude
2)Xyrem (ghb)
3)morphine


----------



## danceofdays

90 x 1.6mg Actiq transmucosal sticks
180 x 30mg OxyIR pills
240 x 100mg Seconal capsules

That's my high-all-day-every-day list, of course. If I wanted to medicate my issues and attain a balance between safety and effectiveness, I'd go with:

90 x 50mg MS Contin pills or 90 x 10mg methadone pills (back and neck pain)
60 x 10mg diazepam pills (panic disorder / anxiety)
30 x 200mg modafanil capsules (fatigue due to depression and physical issues)


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

original oxycontin. xanax. endless prescription for promethazine/codeine cough syrup/sizzurrppppp.


----------



## danceofdays

I don't think people really understand that Desoxyn isn't a tweaker's wet dream. 5mg is a microscopic dose for anyone used to street speed, you'd need to snort a giant pile of powder to feel anything... and smoking them wouldn't work at all, I'm sure.

High quality crystal > Desoxyn any day.


----------



## spacebound

i'd really love to get scripted klonopin. i find it just about as enjoyable as xanax, but the long half-life would make it an awesome medication to have prescribed imo.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

oxys
hyrdros
codeine


----------



## jackie jones

What is with all the coveting of seconal in this thread? It is of the most boring drugs out there. It is just a sedative. It has no euphoric edge to it.

Anyway...

A case of dilaudid ampules

A large vial of ketamine

One of those nifty pharmaceutical bottles of laudanum.


----------



## DroneLore

1. Dilaudid
2. Dextroamphetamine
3. Klonopin


----------



## pupilated_dials

1) 30mg Addy (Instants, of course)
2) Oxycodone, any amount'll do
3) 2mg Diazepam for safe keeping


----------



## sonix

nn-dmt :D
methoxetamine
azurescens psilocybe mushrooms

i already have a medical cannabis card  but i would love to have those on a rx list it'd make my day.


----------



## emingos

i have choosen local brands, to make it more realistic what the options where.

*1). Morphine* - (injectables or 30mg tablets, yeah what else? )
(Morfin "dak" - injectable solution. 20 mg/ml 10ml ampules / tablets. 10, 20 and 30 mg)

*2). Midazolam* - (injectable solution, but either way is fine with this goodie )
(Dormicum - injectable solution. 5 mg/ml 10ml ampules / tablets. 7.5 mg)

*3). Oxazepam* - (allready get the 15mg's from my psycheatrist... so maybe nr 4 or 5 would be more even)
(Alopam - tablets 10 mg, 15 mg) metabolite of diazepam, prazepam and temazepam. 
moderate amnesic, anxiolytic, anticonvulsant, hypnotic, sedative and skeletal muscle relaxant properties
(reveals significantly greater safety factors than related compounds (chlordiazepoxide and diazepam)
and manifests a wide separation of effective doses and doses inducing side effects.)

Even tho this (Oxazepam) is one of the oldest benzo's and a bit weak, but its really becomed my favorite after getting it from the doc. i really learned to love the good properties of this benzo and avoid any bad one's

*4). Clonazepam* - (2mg tables i think, oral bottles would be nice to tho)
(Tablets: 0.5 and 2 mg. / oral drops 2,5 mg/ml 10ml bottle.)  

*5). Diazepam* - (5mg tablets and injectable ampules, allways nice to have pills and else you would never be awake ;D)
(Tablets: 2 and 5mg. / Injectable solution: 5 mg/ml. 2ml. / Rectal tablets 5 and 10mg, / Rectal Gel: 5, and 10mg. 2 and 2,5mg tubes.)

*I know i know these two are cheats* - but i had to add em course the suble yet quite
relaxing muscle properties, thats the best effect of benzo's utter relaxing...

*one thing tho if i could legally get weed on prescription here in dk, that would maybe be one of the numbers!
i love sedative and relaxing drugs *


----------



## madonit

cant belive no body has listed these 3 together ! they may not be the strongest opioid but there are no opioids on this planet that would produce more euphoria than these 3 combined:~


1. Diconal tablets 10mg Dipipanone 10mg/cyclizine 30mg . 20 a day
2. Palfium tablets 10mg Dextromoramide 20 a day dextromoramide is 3-4 times more potent than morphine and in theroy at least 2x more potent than diamorphine orally. palfium has no cross tolerance with other opioids i e it works even if patients on silly doses of methadone 
3. heroin diamorphine dry amp's 500mg 3 daily. 

thats my wish list ! not a benzo in sight ;-) even thou i get valium and mogadons id have the above standard ;-)


----------



## Jabberwocky

dextroamphetamine 
oxycodone
xanax

yum

although i can get my hands on all of these anyway %)


----------



## Pjkt2501

1) 30mg Roxycodone IR 4x day oral
2) 1mg Clonazepam 2x day sublingual
3) How about some crystal LSD?


----------



## jeebis

a shit ton (with multiple redoses through the day) of:
opana 40's
10mg dexedrine
2mg clonazepam (i use it for anxiety now in 1mg tablets, and its a damn godsend)


----------



## cj

1.valium I have anxiety and for some reason I cant consistantly find this one on the street.

2. Fentanyl patch 

3. Methadone I am learning to love opiates with long half lives


----------



## ErgicMergic

1. Diazepam

2. Alprazolam

3. Norco 10mg/325, since Tramadol, my favorite, is so easy to order online

I'm glad my doctor won't supply me with benzos/Soma/Lyrica anymore, though.


----------



## travis2600

emingos said:


> i have choosen local brands, to make it more realistic what the options where.
> 
> *2). Midazolam* - (injectable solution, but either way is fine with this goodie )
> (Dormicum - injectable solution. 5 mg/ml 10ml ampules / tablets. 7.5 mg)
> [/B]



Really? I find that stuff unpleasant. I have a bunch I acquired and then just stored away because I can't stand the effects of it.

For me,
1] Preluden
2] Demerol
3] ethylphenidate (don't know if this one counts)


----------



## Keaton

Valium
Oxycodone
D-amphetamine

Unfortunately only one of them is anywhere near possible for me to get scripted.


----------



## furlyghost

1. oxymorphone
2. ketamine
3. diazepam


----------



## schwiftee

1.Roxicodone
2.dilaudid iv
3.morphine iv


----------



## realxsalo

1- Morphine ampules
2- Methamphetamine tablets
2- Secobarbital caosules (a truly fun downer, not like the "zepam" crap of today)


----------



## madonit

Corin_is_great said:


> 1.Gluthimide (codeine otc where i am so gluth would be the best thing ever)
> 2.Oxycodone
> 3.hydrocodone
> the gluthimide would also convert alot of the oxy and hydro to their morphone counterpart (oxymoprh and hydromorph) so your really getting a good deal by adding it, im gobsmacked no one else mentioned it becuase of its sheers awesomeness especially with the amount of people bang on the opiates.



hi im intrested to know what that is have never heard of gluthimide if its codeine strengthed or stronger ? otherwise why does it help other stronger painkillers to work better than codiene does?? i have knoticed uk solpadol 30mg codiene, and 500mg apap paracetemol per tab do help a bit with getting mst continus and morphgesic sr tablets working better but only a bit. 

For me it would be all about the Diconal Dipipanone and the Palfium Dextromoramide for opioids The benzo flurazepam dalmane 30mg capsules is the best benzodiazepine IMO if one had to be a benzo script then it would be flurazepam !!!!!  think they are equal to 3-5mg's of rohypnol per capsule. anyway best benzo ive ever had in my life doing 10-15 in one session with painkillers and some drink n weed.

OH YES BABY WAS A ACE NIGHT !!!


----------



## comatoserct

1: Diacetylmorphine HCL 500mg ampules (EU)
2: Hydromorphone HCL 32mg IR (EU)
3: Oxymorphone HCL 40mg IR (US)


----------



## The Rock Monster

Methadone
Klonopin
Dexedrine

know what im sayin?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Top 3:10

1. Oxycodone
2. Marijuana
3. Adderall
4. Dilaudid
5. Clonazepam
6. Alprazolam
7. Ketamine
8. Morphine
9. Soma
10. Desoxyn


----------



## Opiates<3

1, oxycodone 30mg instants. (but I'm not picky)
2, soma 350s 
3, tie between Xanax bars and 20mg adderal instants


----------



## woamotive

Now that some time has passed, I'll answer again. Hmmmm...

#240 30 mg oxycodone IR (I'd settle for just 120)
#60 20 (?) mg Dexedrine IR (I never preferred desoxyn, oddly enough)
-If I COULD, prescription heroin. Since I can't... #180 8mg dilaudid 


Aw, shit. I def need a benzo. If I had to replace one of those, I'd ditch the dilaudid for #60 3 mg xanax bars. Yep.


----------



## Seyer

woamotive said:


> -If I COULD, prescription heroin.


----------



## Topmid

1. oxy
2. valium
3. ketamine


----------



## Dirtybird30

1. Opana 40 mg
2. Xanax BARS :D
3. And a nice Californian  Prescription for some medical grade Marijuana... mmm  *salivates**drools*


----------



## Darksidesam

1. Ketamine (Ketaset please!) 
2. Cannabis
3. Vallium 


:D


----------



## BrokedownPalace

1) Opana
2) Diazapam
3) D-amphetamine

Mm-mm good.


----------



## Lady Codone

Medical Marijuana

ZoHydro

Dextroamphetamine

All on one prescription pad, plz


----------



## FnX

1) First and foremost, an ER formulation of methylphenidate (concerta) for medical purposes only. I find it very hard to get such a script where I live and that shit could literally save my life...

That's all I'm asking, but these retarded doctors in this idiotic country put on me on disablity pension rather than just write a prescription for medication that could enable me to work, study and live a normal life... It's a goddamn cruel joke and I don't have the energy to correct it right now. Other prescriptions that I potentially desire would mostly be for abuse I guess, but if I had that one and only script I might not even have a need to abuse ANY drugs... who knows.

2) A potent opiate/opioid
3) Medical Marijuana (just so I could smoke it legally)


----------



## Renz Envy

Tommyboy said:


> It's so expensive because it was specifically developed to treat a rare disease, so there really isn't a big client base for it.  In order to profit from the drug, they have to charge a lot for it since so few people are prescribed it.



I can think of at least 5 things xyrem helps with better than almost any medication:
1) Muscle deterioration (Growth hormone stimulus)
2) Insomnia (Take enough and nothing will keep the person awake.)
3) Anxiety (I prefer GHB to benzos.)
4) Depression (A bit of a long-shot, but it is called liquid ecstasy)
5) Sex-drive


But all of this means nothing because of three key reasons:
1) People cannot stay away from alcohol. There are only 50-70 GHB-only deaths in the past 10 years, but a study showed that one is 17,000 times more likely to die from mixing GHB and alcohol than GHB alone.

2) It is the very definition of addicting. However this will not stop it from being prescribed.
3) The dose curve is so slim that many people would not be able to handle taking this and going into public. Carping while driving? More likely than you think


----------



## Seyer

1. Oxymorphone
2. Clonazepam
3. Medical Marijuana


----------



## 5tr4t05ph3r3

-hydromorphone
-midazolam
-ritaline

I'm already being prescibed oxazepam 50mG + buprenorphine 6mG, both daily. Furthermore I can get codeine whenever I want (no prescription required in France).


----------



## Ample-time

Here be mine...argh, three is tough...

1. Morphine Ampoules 20mg/1ml
2. High quality outdoor Marijuana ( don't panic it's organic )
3. 10 mg Diazepam Ampoules

A great mix i think for me personally..


----------



## Znegative

Pharmaceutical heroin
Desoxyn
Alprazolam


----------



## cj

Xyrem
oxymorphone
valium
In np particular order. And hopefully not all at the same time cause that would be death


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

talpentadol or methadone (can't decide, they're both wonderful)
flurazepam
d-amphetamine


----------



## Cloudy

oxymorphone
ketamine
methamphetamine


----------



## itglowsblue

Diazepam
Methylphenidate
Morphine


----------



## Sigmund

1. Opana
2. Valium
3. Desoxyn


----------



## MikeRWK

Tussionex\ The lean, the lean 
Xanax/Valium
Ritalin/Dexi


----------



## bupropion

Seconal
Desoxyn
Fentanyl
Testosterone
Emend


----------



## weekend addiction

1. Marijuana
2. Percocet 15's only for pain
3. Morphine 30 mg for pain again

Sad that you can't get your pain treated in a free country.


----------



## MikeRWK

Marijuana
Hydrocodone Syrup
Moroccan Hash


----------



## Pill2Chill

1. Morphine
2. Xanax bars
3. ketanest
EDIT: screw oxy, i'll take ketamine instead.


Glad I don't have xanax or morphine though (eventhough I'd also be glad to have it, if that makes any sense . Wouldn't be able to keep myself from using them. :D


----------



## Seyer

1. Oxymorphone
2. Ketamine
3. Clonazepam


----------



## Znegative

alprazolam
Hyrdromorphone
Desoxyn


----------



## Ms.Martini

1) oxycontin.
2) dilaudids.
3) either xanax or valium.
oh man... i'm having an orgasm just thinking about it.


----------



## Dexed

1| Dilaudid 8mg*120
2| Dexedrine IR 5mg*180
3| Temazepam 30mg*60


----------



## Kid Amine

Wish list? 

1) 10mg Opana IR
2) 8mg Hydromorphone IR
3) Xanax 2mg

If I could have a 4th (genie in the bottle that cant count? LOL) it would be 30mg oxy IR. 

A bottle of K would be sweet but since I dont know of anyone that is prescribed that, nix it.


----------



## lilczey

roxis 

xanax bars

molly

i could use these all the time


----------



## lilczey

get on these prescriptions now Mr. cvs man


----------



## phatass

-diacetylmorphine ampoules (pharaceuticl heroin)

-Midazolam ampoules

- Dextroamphetamine

(none of these are marketed where i live btw except the midazolam ampoules, but they are only allowed to be used by hospitals)


----------



## Steps

Desoxyn (d-methamphetamine)
Selegiline 
Ambien (zolpidem)


----------



## BananasAndOranges

Are these scripts we desire to have if we could only pick 3? or desired by others Idgi

1.monthly methadone supplys
2.benzo?(diazepam amps?)
3.def Dextroamphetamine or Mixed Amphetamine Salts


----------



## Pill2Chill

^ 





> *your* top 3 most desired prescriptions


----------



## China Rider

diluadid, i've never tried it but it sounds awesome 
30mg adderall IR
ambien


----------



## snazzy_sn

desoxyn.  i'd do anything.

then oxycodone and xanax.

but desoxyn by far.


----------



## lds324

Oxymorphone. I wonder if the intrathecal pump would be better than IV....
Desoxyn
I heard there might be LSD available for research for the treatment of alcoholism. An LSD prescription sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Tomer

snazzy_sn said:


> desoxyn.  i'd do anything.
> 
> then oxycodone and xanax.
> 
> but desoxyn by far.



Been prescribed Desoxyn.  Could not tell the difference at all between it and Dexedrine.  I know the name has all the allure, but it really is no different than other amphetamines.  Maybe if snorted?  But, I take mine orally.

Cheers


----------



## ErgicMergic

Marinol
Marinol
Marinol

If I were to ever start smoking weed again, it would be amazing to have some sort of immunity from the employers hiring me who don't allow MMJ recommendations but allow Marinol. That way I could smoke my weed in peace.


----------



## XThexXTank

Opana
Desoxyn
HGH


----------



## Znegative

Hmm..
I think I'd go with desoxyn as well.
I'd also like injectable morphine ampules, as well as dilaudid.


----------



## Tryptamino

desoxyn, IV dilaudid, and restoril.

although if not ill settle for a medical card, (which im getting tomorrow)


----------



## Tryptamino

ErgicMergic said:


> Marinol
> Marinol
> Marinol
> 
> If I were to ever start smoking weed again, it would be amazing to have some sort of immunity from the employers hiring me who don't allow MMJ recommendations but allow Marinol. That way I could smoke my weed in peace.



i thought that marinol didnt really get you high


----------



## BananasAndOranges

Ok.

1.Opana/Hydromorphone/Methadone   either one
2.Loprazolam/Diazepam
3.Dextroamphetamine
4.Marinol for suuure



Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> i thought that marinol didnt really get you high


thats a lie lol


----------



## tricomb

@mods, this guy did a top 4

Let's see I Would "trade in" desoxyn script for: 

1. Morphine Sulphate, ER 100mg Mallinckrodt
2. Morphine Sulphate, IR 30mg Roxane
3. Morphine Sulphate, for injection, 50mg/mL


----------



## ErgicMergic

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> i thought that marinol didnt really get you high



It sucks medicinally and recreationally, as cannabis contains dozens of cannabinoids that work in synergy to create the awesome and unique weed high.

_However_, drug tests only test for THC, not for CBD and CBN and all those other cannabinoids, so if an employer were to accept Marinol (THC) as an alllowed medication, they would not be able to discern between that and plant form cannabis. I have a MMJ recommendation, but most employers don't accept THC positive drug tests, recommendation or not.

Mods, this is not a "drug test" comment, this is more of a MMJ patients' rights comment. It is _so _ridiculous that employers will not accept MMJ recommendations but will accept Oxymorphone, Desoxyn, Ambien, and Xanax prescriptions, all of which can be abused _heavily_.


----------



## Seyer

ErgicMergic said:


> It sucks medicinally and recreationally, as cannabis contains dozens of cannabinoids that work in synergy to create the awesome and unique weed high.





tricomb said:


> @mods, this guy did a top 4


Why do you think I left it? Haha


----------



## limonov

1) Methadone vials (biodone forte, 15mg/ml)
2) Levomorphinan
3) Ketamine (100mg/ml for my felineitis)/Midazolam Vials (hypnovel, 5mg/ml)

Ketobemidone and Dextromoramide would also get a look in, but I didn't want to look like a complete fucking junkie 

If you're talking about all drugs ever prescribed in history:
1) Dipipanone/cyclizine vials
2) Secobarbital or Methqualone (BAAAAARBS! LUUUDES!)
3) Phenmetrazine


----------



## Survival0200

tricomb said:


> ...


You're listing specific generic products - just curious: can you ask a pharmacy if they stock "your favorite generic" (you'd probably look shady for asking that...) and get it, or is it completely random what you get? Sorry for the OT, I just couldn't resist asking.


----------



## llama112

Oxys!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ketamine ... do they really prescribe it???  That would totally be number two.
Umm something like Adderall (but not Adderall cuz it doesn't work for me ... but something similar to it!)


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Delorazepam
Oxycodone
Dexedrine

I think I'd be pretty happy with that.


----------



## Cloudy

The Rock Monster said:


> Methadone
> Klonopin
> Dexedrine
> 
> know what im sayin?



hehe its funny seeing your scripts up there for someones wishlist (30mg/day PO methadone, 2mg/day clonazepam, 30mg/day amphetamine salts)
though, I'm not scripted dexamp, amp salts for me.  I have been scripted dexamp, but honestly I kinda like amp salts a bit better for studying.  


I could go for 

Oxymorphone IRs
ketamine 
methamphetamine


----------



## PeacePipeChief

1.  60x 2mg alprazolam .

2.  30x 40mg of so morphine pills .

3.  30x 80mg OC oxycodone .

I would probably just sell / share most of these because I don't need them , but I love Xanax for pissing the day away , relaxing and having an awsome smoke . 

Morphine because i like opiates , and I like rushes , I havent tried it yet but I love codeine .

Oxycodone I haven't tried either but I know this is something I would definetly want .

I would maybe switch the 60x 2mg Xanax for 60x 10mg Valium because I really like Valium , and am hoping to get some soon to mix with codeine and help with day to day life .


----------



## tricomb

Survival0200 said:


> You're listing specific generic products - just curious: can you ask a pharmacy if they stock "your favorite generic" (you'd probably look shady for asking that...) and get it, or is it completely random what you get? Sorry for the OT, I just couldn't resist asking.



Not at all, It's my right as a patient to use the medication I prefer. I can pick any of the generic versions of drugs at the pharmacy, it's different than asking for brand name shit, which usually requires the doctors orders.


----------



## MindWeather

1. Meperidine
2. Oxycodone (Preferably OC 80)
3. Hydromorphone (Syrup)


----------



## ErgicMergic

MindWeather said:


> 1. Meperidine



Do you mind if I ask what your ROA is for Demerol? Some people really, really love Demerol, and others hate it.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

desoxyn 
rohypnol
Diconal


----------



## luckyjarrod

Survival0200 said:


> You're listing specific generic products - just curious: can you ask a pharmacy if they stock "your favorite generic" (you'd probably look shady for asking that...) and get it, or is it completely random what you get? Sorry for the OT, I just couldn't resist asking.


 I ask all the time for my fav because if I don't they give me endocet which sucks compared to watson brand!!!


----------



## luckyjarrod

Oxycodone 80's
Opana 20's er
Valium 10's
I would have lovely days with this basic script!!! Right now im on oxy 10's valium 10's and robaxin I really want a benzo added to the mix but my docs just say no!!! I need a fucking doc!!


----------



## Jean-Paul

klonopin, ambien, and muscle relaxers. this used to be my regimine. the rehab that put me on it doesn't give out controlled substances anymore. i tried to check myself in a couple of weeks ago. it's honestly easier to keep using opiates, and i have actually tried numerous times to get real medication. some fucking health care system.


----------



## Dexed

#120 Dilaudid 8mg
#10 (Watson) 100ug/hr Fentanyl Patches
#180 D-amphetamine 5mg IR


----------



## hthr007

Roxis
Clonazepam
Dilaudid


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

8mg Dilaudids for sureeee. So great.


----------



## Tryptamino

Dilaudid 8mg
Desoxyn 5mg
Xanax 3mg


----------



## RorerQuaalude714

If I wasn't sober and I was still using:

1) Mogadon 10 mg OR Valium 10 mg
2) OxyContin 80 mg (the real ones....not those OxyNEO bs ones)
3) Morphine Sulfate 15mg/mL injectable amps OR Dilaudid 8 mg


----------



## doppelganga196

1) Diamorphine amps - here in merry old england you can actually get these for like palliative cancer pain management, possibly for other horrendously painful ailments.
2) Temazepam - 20 mg tabs, which i have been prescribed & can get off the street but it'd be heaven to get a box of those a month!
3) Adderal - over here in england we only have ritalin, which ive never tried but i've always wanted some "mixed amphetamine salts". 

Bring me up bring me down take my pain & turn it upside down


----------



## Selfmeditaker

oh boy. Where(how) do I begin? 

I'll go with something like this:

1)Upper- Preludin(if it was still manufactured) If not then Bontril(a phenmetrazine cousin) Because I already have stimulant rx's

2)Downer- Xryem. I consider it a downer if used in the right doses. Can be a number of things for people depending on how used.

3) Opiate- Damn. It would be a tie between levorphanol or oxymorphone. Had the opana script for awhile... ohh those were the days.


----------



## BIGsherm7272

Oxyocodne, alprazolam, and alcohol, in that exact order


----------



## pkt

Oxycontin - for which i had a script but never got it from the pharmacy....
Fentanylc - lollypops or patches or in any for realy....
Demerol - preferably IV vials but pills will do..

I would also love a script for flunitrazepam as i have OTC access to pretty much any benzo except rohypnol which i used to love back when i was a dopehead, now i just stick to my clonazepam and if the pharmacy is out, then alprazolam....


----------



## Elkat13

my worldwide available list

diamorphine 
Methaqualone
Xyrem 

runners up

Oymorphone 
Ketamine


----------



## Triple-Life

Adderal or Vyvanse, Xanax, and Valium.
Holy Trinity


----------



## magellan13

Methaqualone (guess I need to go to South Africa?)
Fentanyl pops
An unlimited supply of the opana 10mg instant releases
and of course if this was the UK or some other country bring on the diamorphine!!!!

Pretty please =)

PS: I will say those of you thinking desoxyn 5mg is a desirable drug are wrong.

Just try 50-75mgs of pure meth....IV'd and you'll realize what a joke a 5mg pill of it is.

That and Dilaudid 8mgs are pretty much worthless.  You IV 1 and feel nothing, you IV 8 and now we're talking but still, oxymorphone is better (ahhh, too bad stop signs are gone....) and heroin/diamorphine trumps all.



ErgicMergic said:


> Marinol
> Marinol
> Marinol
> 
> If I were to ever start smoking weed again, it would be amazing to have some sort of immunity from the employers hiring me who don't allow MMJ recommendations but allow Marinol. That way I could smoke my weed in peace.



FWIW I hear the patient results from marinol studies were NOT favorable at all.  Nothing like just smoking weed as i only had one of the many many active cannabinoids in it....
Doesn't sound that fun at all

Also for EVERYONE LOOKING FOR DESOXYN....get over it.  

So what, it's methamphetamine....it's only *5mg* methamphetamine.

Wouldn't you just have a gram or a teener of some giant clear crystal shards and do with them what you will??  I prefer to IV anywhere from 50/60-100mg at a time and the rush is uncomparable.


----------



## tricomb

Desoxyn is very desirable IMO but people have false impressions about it. It's a very handy prescription, I wouldn't trade it in except for morphine like I said on the last page. In low doses it behaves like a completely different drug compared to crystal, in my experience.

I definitely didn't enjoy marinol though, would LOVE To try Sativex inhalers though.


----------



## Survival0200

Hmm... how about *injectable* oxymorphone, levorphanol and ketobemidone?


----------



## THC2LSD

1)Cocaine
2)Secobarbital 200mg
3)Opana IR 10mg


----------



## Rabidrabbit

BIGsherm7272 said:


> Oxyocodne, alprazolam, and alcohol, in that exact order



I didn't know there was rx Alcohol. Hmmm.


----------



## Lady Codone

1.  Adderall
2.  Hydrocodone
3.  Medical Marijuana 

I'm easy to please.


----------



## sacdrew

Roxicodone 
Diamorphine
Hydromorphone


----------



## ErgicMergic

Magellan and Tricomb, you guys are missing the point. The Marinol would not be consumed, it would just be a way to be able to smoke weed in peace while being hired by and working for scrutinizing employers who would randomly drug test.

Sativex sounds like something I would actually like to consume, though, if it didn't cost something like $7,700 a year, iirc. 

Actually, Marinol sounds like it would be amazingly trippy in a mindfuck type of way if taken with LSD or other psychedelics, this is why I would want to vaporize sativa hash oil the next time I do LSD: the highest THC to CBD content available of any cannabis preparation and ROA, but it would still be far more recreational than the single cannabinoid Marinol. I just want to feel a nonrecreational, mindfuck, pure THC experience just once, just to see how powerful the raw psychedelic aspect of cannabis is.


----------



## Seyer

Try LSD + Wax. Now *thats* a blast off.


----------



## ErgicMergic

The sativa hash oil I have saved is in wax form, amber deliciousness :D


----------



## Rabidrabbit

So, I thought about it and I'm going to go a bit crazy: 

- 150x Oxycodone IR 30mg / monthly (Mallinckrodt generics, these crush up fantastically for snorting  ) 
- 150x Alprazolam 2mg bars / monthly (Xanax brand name) 
- 150x Opana ER 40mg / monthly (Yellow Octagons, before the 2 reformulations, honestly I'd probably sell most of these...they leave you ridiculously strung out after a while...) 

I guess I'd be dosing 1 of each, 5x a day... Which is way more than anyone needs! For example, 1 Opana 40mg is enough to keep me high for an entire day (sometimes 2!) But I am indeed a glutton. I'm sure I'd have tons extra the first year or so to start a gigantic stockpile, but after a while, especially with Opana, my tolerance would be stupid high. I would also like some Actiq 1600mcg Fentanyl lollipops... those would last for a while... I wish, in this hypothetical pharmaceutical awesomeness, we could "change prescriptions" every 3 months or something...  

I could probably buy a fucking house using the money from selling these pills AND have a blast using them as well. Beginning to drool a bit. A girl can dream, can't she?  

I don't want any pharmaceutical stimulants, because my favorite stimulant by far is cocaine. I'm sure I'd be able to trade these for cocaine if I met the right person/people. Adderall is meh, I've never tried Ritalin or Desoxyn/methamphetamine, but I'm not exactly interested in it. Perhaps stick to the black market for stimulants. Would also love mushrooms, MDMA, Ketamine, Heroin, LSD & DMT every once in a while but no one is going to prescribe that shit. Emergency Narcan & Methadone just in case! Haha. 

Also, marijuana isn't very difficult to procure & those are those most common drugs I use. It would be nice to have a medical marijuana card, though. 

Oh, the choices of things that are never going to happen.


----------



## Doc09

I have 40mg opana x's 4
and 30mg  oxycodone w/xanax and clonopin which was great but they changed the opana formula now so I'm trying to get the oxycodone 80mg & 40mg but I can't find them anywhere! Do you know if they have been pulled off the market or have any suggestions for an equivalent to the old opanas?


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Doc09 said:


> I have 40mg opana x's 4
> and 30mg  oxycodone w/xanax and clonopin which was great but they changed the opana formula now so I'm trying to get the oxycodone 80mg & 40mg but I can't find them anywhere! Do you know if they have been pulled off the market or have any suggestions for an equivalent to the old opanas?



Do you seriously get rx'd Opana, Xanax, Klonopin and OxyContin?? Jesus, what happened to you, if I may ask? 

What country are you located in? They reformulated OxyContin in the USA over a year ago. The old OC40/OC80, etc, are now OP40/OP80, etc, with abuse-proof wax matrices and other things my simple brain cannot wrap around. 

In Canada, OxyContin has turned to OxyNEO or something like that, which is pretty similar to the OP version of OxyContin. 

Both are pretty much abuse-proof, unless you wanna get real crazy with power drills and Microwaves... and Coca-Cola!


----------



## MethedUp

Ooooo weeeeeeeeeeee......

1) those blue 80mg oxycontins from 5/6 years ago omg YUM
2) Xanax bars
3) mehhhhhh whatever else is clever lolol valiums, damn those methadone wafers (they still got those?), norcos (the yellows), atavan, oxycodones,


----------



## skibler

2mg Xanax bars, 160mg Oxys (in my dreams), and 70mg vyvanse,


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Good chance I get a Xyrem (GHB) script at the end of this month. 

I'd say it's 50/50 so currently, this is my most desired prescription. Never had GHB. 

How fucked up does your life have to be to get prescription GHB?

Pretty damn fucked up.


----------



## wats615

Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Alprazolam


----------



## jones-in_J

dilaudid 8mg
oxycodone 100mg m box
opana IR


----------



## boundforglorywt

roxicodone 30mg
opana any MG will do
xanax 2mg


----------



## annahj

Dilaudid
Oxycodone 
Those are my top two. But I have been able to get the 4mg and 8mg Dilaudid, until recently when a lot of people got cut off because the doctor got in trouble for writing too many prescriptions. But I got some 16mg Hydromorphone extended release. I have been told that you can shoot them. Can you and if you can. Will someone please tell me how. I have never took a pill to get high. I was shot up the first time I done dilaudid and I really don't want to have the patients to wait on it to hit me if I just take it. I want it right now when I get it. Someone told me one way but I don't know if I am doing it right. I know it really don't feel like I just did four 4mg dilaudids. I am new at bluelight, this is my actual first day on here so will someone let me know what I can do to get the information that I need. Thank You So Much!


----------



## Patty77

1. Tramadol
2. Gabapentin
3. Oxy or norco
I would like those unlimited and with no addiction and now tolerance problems!!
Thanks drug fairy!


----------



## SleepingTaper

[/QUOTE]3.  #120 Diazepam 10mg (Valium) -- my current DOC, just so damn useful[/QUOTE]

I would highly recommend Etizolam. I think you will find what you are looking for there.


----------



## Seyer

Yeah cause theyll end up looking for everything he lost while blacked out on Etiz. Lol Benzo crack. You cant get Etiz scripted though


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

OC period.


----------



## eireann

number 1 - diamorphine...lol bet most of yas wish u thought of that.

number 2 -30 7.5mg zimmovane

number 3 -90 1mg xanax\d-10s...im easy either one would do


----------



## eireann

1 - panodol

2 - imodium

2 - stilnoct

lol!!!!!!!!7


----------



## BrokedownPalace

1) Clonazapam

2) Soma

^Both of which I am prescribed but am currently out of - my medicaid got cancelled while in jail for 5 months, so now i cannot afford the ridiculous price of clonazapam now, which apparently has gone up about 5-fold since before I was on medicaid.  I have a full script sitting at the pharmacy.  Tragic.

Benzo Withdrawal sucks.

3) Some type of opioid, though being clean for 5 months was kind of nice.  Fuck it, methadone would be nice.


----------



## Rabidrabbit

BrokedownPalace said:


> 1) Clonazapam
> 
> 2) Soma
> 
> ^Both of which I am prescribed but am currently out of - my medicaid got cancelled while in jail for 5 months, so now i cannot afford the ridiculous price of clonazapam now, which apparently has gone up about 5-fold since before I was on medicaid.  I have a full script sitting at the pharmacy.  Tragic.
> 
> Benzo Withdrawal sucks.
> 
> 3) Some type of opioid, though being clean for 5 months was kind of nice.  Fuck it, methadone would be nice.



hey, your PM box is full but I just wanted to send you this...

Hey, I don't know where you are in this world... but if you're near a Duane Reade pharmacy, you can fill your script for $10... I'm in NYC... Since you mentioned Medicaid, you're probably in the US... look into it... ask around if they have any coupons or whatever... sometimes scripts are on the "$2 list" at WalMart... just some ideas, it sucks you can get meds rx'd to you but then can't pick them up! WTF! 

I had no insurance for a while so I went to a Duane Reade to check out their prices and they have some sort of rx assistance program... Walgreens also bought Duane Reade so if it's only an east coast/nyc thing that's your next best bet, in my opinion, although I'm not certain... just some suggestions....


----------



## TheTherapist

1.Clonazepem or any Benzo
2.Adderal or Ritalin
3.Hydrocodone


----------



## Xamkou

I'd like to try one of those old-school 80mg OxyContin pills with no time release protection! 

30mg Roxicodones.

Dilaudid (Hydromorphone) sounds like a hell of a ride too.

I've yet to try these two substances but fuck me, they sound like they'd be so much fun in the honeymoon period.


----------



## Tomer

BrokedownPalace said:


> 1) Clonazapam
> 
> 2) Soma
> 
> ^Both of which I am prescribed but am currently out of - my medicaid got cancelled while in jail for 5 months, so now i cannot afford the ridiculous price of clonazapam now, which apparently has gone up about 5-fold since before I was on medicaid.  I have a full script sitting at the pharmacy.  Tragic.
> 
> Benzo Withdrawal sucks.
> 
> 3) Some type of opioid, though being clean for 5 months was kind of nice.  Fuck it, methadone would be nice.



As another poster mentioned, you can get those prescriptions for ridiculously cheap.  I know prices are not allowed but put it this way, a 180 count of Klonopin at Wal-Mart will barely put a dent in your pocket.  They offer a health insurance plan for those without insurance.  Medications that have long been on the market are no longer expensive to procure.

Cheers


----------



## DirtyHippie

Desoxyn- 10 mg
Adderall- 60 mg XR
Oxycodone- 80 mg time-released


----------



## CymbalKid

1.desoxyn 
2.adderall 50 mg of course
3. butalbital



DirtyHippie said:


> Desoxyn- 10 mg
> Adderall- 60 mg XR
> Oxycodone- 80 mg time-released



I like you haha.


----------



## Xamkou

I want to try that Tapentadol too shit sounds awesome!


----------



## Psych0naut

I already have a script for;
- Dexedrine XR 30mg a day. I've only been switched from Dex IR to Dex XR a week ago, but if that still doesn't work well enough than I might become the first person in this country to get dextromethamphetamine scripted instead. We'll see how if that's needed, I'd rather want the Dex XR to work well enough so I can stay on that, as that's much less a hassle than needing d-Meth.
- 100mg a day of Methadone of which I only use 45mg a day (tapered down from 120mg to 45mg and steadilly going lower). When I've reached ~20mg a day I'll switch to MS Contin and stay on that for a month or two and then do a 7 day taper with Buprenorphine to get completely off.

Due to the Methadone, most regular opioids don't work well, except for Fentanyl. But if I didn't have the interference of my Methadone, my desired top 3 prescriptions would be:
- Palface 5mg/ml vials for injection. I've had a taste from one of those 3 gram pharma grade Diacetylmorphine vials which are used here for Heroin maintenance treatment, they're nice but not the bomb like Palface is. The Paladone SR 36mg capsules are also coolio, but they build tolerance too quickly and once you do, they're shit.
- Methaqualone. I've had tried a couple different of the top range Barbies (Seconal, Amytal, Nembutal, etc.) and although they were nice, but what I've heard from people who have tried them and Methaqualone as well, Methaqualone wins hands down, so I'll take a script for those, thank you very much.
- MMDA or another rare psychedelic analog of the fun or exotic type.


----------



## Tryptamino

desoxyn, secobarbital (or alprazolam), hydromorphone IV


----------



## itsok

1. fentanyl lollipops
2.  iv liquid hydromorphone or roxies (30mg oxycodone)
3. liquid ketamine


----------



## BobJillespie

Valium
Injectable Tramadol
And Adderal or some sort form of pharmaceutical amphetamine.


----------



## Prada

Opana 40mg
Xanax 2mg
Ketamine


----------



## Prada

Hmmm m???

what u want

what u need

what u want i got u mang


hmmmm. 

1. 2mg Xanax
2. 80mg Oxy
3. Some kinda potent amp[/QUOTE]


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Roxie 30s
Adderal (which I may actually get for my attention issues)
Xanax
or Opana, which I've never tried


----------



## Sprout

Diamorphine HCL.
Desoxyn.
Ketamine vials.


----------



## daltonbuck

30 mg Roxi
8 mg Dilaudid
30 mg adderall


----------



## honeypie3x3

love the question...
40 mg oxycontin
4 mg xanax
3 10/500 vicodin just for the hell of it


----------



## Crazy Matt

Looking forward to moxduo and zohydro, and would appreciate androgel (asked once for t level labwork....instead he hands me these sample packages of viagra. At age 25 or so. Huh?)
Never tried either but from all Ive heard, Vyvanse in the AM and Opana after lunch, sleep at night sounds like that perfect personal cocktail pillheads seek out..while tollys hold up. Anyhow been trying to try these two, know nothing right now. But I def prefer hydro , morpine and oxy
To heavy stuff, not just for function but it no doubt kept away physical dependance for the last 8-9 years. And Ive had my share plus of opiods to be saying this. 

Alltime-preludin and the nazi tablet D-IX for godzilla rails (5+pills for a mild dose but the selections and pharm grade, dude that would be my top 3 in one)

I guess right now today would just go with ample amounts of the usual- norco 10s, perc 10 or roxi 30s, my Adderall script traded for dextrostat, procentra liquid, or Vyvanse. And to put away, a single Actiq lolly or an old school Morphine syrette .25 g. To have just to have and know is there if needed life and death.
Next year would hope to have the MOX and Z out and around here, maybe change my Adderall (30 IR, #60)to Vyvanse if its half as good as sounding very appealing that you dont want to gobble em down like chips. I pay cash though and they would be more than I could spare each  month. Those three have it all, I mean ALL, (except blow) the stuff I like.


----------



## Crazy Matt

daltonbuck said:


> 30 mg Roxi
> 8 mg Dilaudid
> 30 mg adderall



Took all three once . roxi and a e-404 30 & 30 together. Before the A kicked in took my 8 mg. D for some reason but had that thing saved months.
Well Adderall met its match, an opioid high it couldnt cockblock. And I ate the D too, a complete waste, but it worked out. Rest of the day felt just how I wanted too. Oxy half life makes me a dick usually, get really irritable, not this time though. Some Nausea, no nodding out heavy or as bad of on dope face and speech. Its a good one , for once teamwork between stimulant and opiate.


----------



## Pill2Chill

^It's kind of about dose though. Oxycodone alone can play nice with stims too.


----------



## bigbadbergz

benzos
dex
oxy


----------



## privatestock1988

hmmm lemme think ill go with 

pharmaceutical lsd or mdma 
medical marijuana 
pure codeine no promethazine


----------



## Mercc96

Oxy, Oxy, FUCKING GODDAMN Oxy.
Dexamp or Desoyxn
Good amount of benzos.


----------



## Docta.Jay

Oxymorphone
Dexedrine
Klonopin
Hopefully getting the dex/kpins monday. The dex for sure. The kpins will be a bonus


----------



## naughtynicknails

Desoxyn
Diamorphine
GHB


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

xanax 2mg
fent ampules
xyrem

sedation vacation baby yea!


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Only if I could get it forever:

Tincture of Opium
Tincture of Opium
Cannabis


----------



## privatestock1988

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> Only if I could get it forever:
> 
> Tincture of Opium
> Tincture of Opium
> Cannabis



haha that also sounds good but i still like my selection it has a nice veriety.


----------



## naughtynicknails

^ Can buy opium tincture over the counter in UK..


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

? Really? lol


----------



## Thanatos

Ampules of oxymorphone, midazol, and ketamine.


----------



## PantyRaid

Fentanyl (the kind you can inject w/o getting a bunch of glue in your liver), morphine (any kind), dilaudid (brand name not generic, 8 mg or higher if they exist). Or if I lived somewhere that had it for prescription... heroin. If you hadn't already guessed it from the previous items on the list.


----------



## tentram

morphine, codeine and valium

signed the cheque for almost everything i've desired and i'm happy to settle on the above.


----------



## Christheman2006

#1 weed for me (cant live with out it)
#2 DexAmp (been on Adderall for years just switched it is way better)
#3 Lorazapam (been a opiate and addict in the past otherwise i would have put methadone for my number 3)

Hell ya for DexAmp IR 10s


----------



## highhooked

An amp
An opiate
Medical mary jane

Ohhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh. Feel good all day err day.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

changed to whatever makes me well


----------



## LOGan1314

highhooked said:


> Ahhh man i love to dream.
> 
> Gotta go with a stimulant, a pain killer and a benzo duh.
> 
> Desoxyn
> Old school oxys
> andd klonopin



This


----------



## gr33n3y3z

#1. Shrooms
#2. Shrooms
#3. Shrooms


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

You want to be prescribed shrooms?


----------



## beengerman

gr33n3y3z said:


> #1. Shrooms
> #2. Shrooms
> #3. Shrooms



ugh.


----------



## 2c-goinsane

Medical cannabis. Ketamine vials. Pharm grade Diamorphine.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

lmao i wish. Take a joke.


----------



## missrenee

I would be happy with just Valium. Though temazapam and oxycodone would be my other choices


----------



## THCified

Hydromorphone
Oxycodone
Agomelatine


----------



## Cornishman

Diamorphine 

Maybe I need to go private.


----------



## atara

Xyrem, Ketanest, and of course Opana.


----------



## The Dope Man

liquid morphine
liquid hydroM
opana IR


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

A much higher dose presciption of Oxy than the one I'm on currently.


----------



## Killa Bees

Pondered this for a while...

Hydromorphone IR
Temazepam or Midazolam (I'd be thrilled with just about any benzo TBH)
Methamphetamine (cliche, i know 8))


----------



## Kano

Some exotic stuff:

Permonid (Desomorphine)
Opium tincture
Desoxyn


----------



## HCandKROD

Tuinal
Roxicodone 30mg
Quaalude


----------



## Pagey

Morphine, oxycontin, quaalude


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Lets see, if I didn't have my best interest at heart, right now:

Lormetazepam
Oxymorphone
Dextroamphetamine


----------



## tricomb

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> A much higher dose presciption of Oxy than the one I'm on currently.



^This sums it up. 

Add to that, a steady flow of medicinal cannabis (already got the 215 script)
And.... uhhh, hydromorphone.


----------



## Znegative

At this point...

Dexadrine or Desoxyn (preferably the latter)
8mg hydromorphone or some morphine IR
2mg alprazolam


----------



## sonix

DMT
Heroin
mushrooms
----------------
straight perscriptions
morphine
xanax
dexadrine


----------



## phenethylo J

2c-goinsane said:


> Medical cannabis. Ketamine vials. Pharm grade Diamorphine.




you read my mind


----------



## benzowned

HCandKROD said:


> Tuinal
> Roxicodone 30mg
> Quaalude



Awesome.
I've never had the pleasure of trying any ludes or good barbs, but I'm quite confident they'd be on my list.

If I have to pick stuff I've tried,
Oxycodone
Diazepam
Dextro-amphetamine


----------



## Rehabicable

Opana would be nice.
I could never ask for more than some old school oxies though 
and maybe some diazepam


----------



## macd610

actiq
whatever amount of hydrocodone would be equivalent to my current dose of oxycodone ir (which is 60-75mg q4h-if it would do anything? )
always wanted to try tincture of opium...... has anybody tried this??? is it even possible to get this prescribed in the US?


----------



## OpiateAddict4Life

1.Diamorphine 
2.thorazine? i hear its like super diazepam but not sure if its available in the uk
3.diazepam


----------



## Seyer

OpiateAddict4Life said:


> 2.thorazine? i hear its like super diazepam but not sure if its available in the uk


Its a really powerful antipsychotic. No one should ever *want* to be RX'd an AP.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

pretty much

though they do have a quality of benzodiazepines


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Seyer said:


> Its a really powerful antipsychotic. No one should ever *want* to be RX'd an AP.



The only thing they're good for is to abort a bad trip... but sometimes it's good just to work through the bad trip...


----------



## kookiekaren

hydrocodone
xanax
soma
imo


----------



## Ike69

Oxy 30mg
Dexosyn
Dilaudid


----------



## Rexeh

OxyContin 40 / 80 / 120 mg tablets
(liquid) Morphine: Oramorph or MS-Contin 100 mg
(Dextro / Meth) Amphetamine

Would be nice to have... 

* --»  Peace o/*


----------



## Bill

This would never happen
But just to say if I could get these prescribed it would prolly be:

100mg's of pure mdma whenever I want
100mg's of pure mda whenever I want
And an ounce of heady nugs once a month


----------



## tweaker_X

methamphetamine hcl
clonazepam
medical marijuana


----------



## GarrettGotGame

*banana*

Opana IR 
Dexedrine or vyvanse with plenty of lemon juice.
Gabapentin cuz i enjoy the uniqueness of it.


----------



## Where Wolf?

1) Dilaudid
2) Midazolam
3) Dexedrine...or maybe 120mg time-release dihydrocodeine or Lortabs, to subtly float through rough days and bad nights.  Or maybe Ritalin for work. It's so hard to choose that last one.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

40 mg oxycodone bid
120 mg mst contin bid
80 mg morphine IV (by a nurse) bid

This is in an ideal totally unrealistic world of course


----------



## Where Wolf?

Hmm...thorazine is nasty, but in circumstances where someone was having a total psychotic breakdown at the end of a 3-day speed binge, or flipping out on a psychedelic, it might save them 48-96 sleepless hours of schizophrenic hell. Seroquel would probably be safer, though: and I wouldn't mind having a few tabs of quetiapine around, as I'm tapering off diaz and getting very little sleep. 100 mgs of seroquel once or twice a week to make up the deficit is something I'd love to be prescribed, but my doc would never go for it, and I don't want to push my luck, as he's giving me enough diaz to taper slowly and safely - hopefully I won't fuck up this time. Anti-psychotics are horrible when used long-term, but in dealing with drug psychosis and total nightmare trips, thorazine might,as a one-off, save someone a lot of pain and paranoia.  But there are lots of gentler APs - Risperidone's another one that leaps to mind.  

I know some people hate seroquel, and I'd never use it often, but Suzy Q has her charms, and she's used in treatment of both psychosis and bi-polar disorder.


----------



## Tryptamino

1. Morphine ampules
2. Desoxyn
3. Delysid


----------



## Seyer

Where Wolf? said:


> I know some people hate seroquel, and I'd never use it often, but Suzy Q has her charms, and she's used in treatment of both psychosis and bi-polar disorder.


And in addition to antidepressants (Mirtazapine in my case) for depression induced insomnia. Im naturally a night person and can barely sleep/stay asleep (if at all) without my Quetiapine. The Mirtazapine alone just relaxes me, but doesnt do much for my fucked up sleep habit without the Quetiapine.


----------



## Crazy Matt

Kano said:


> Some exotic stuff:
> 
> Permonid (Desomorphine)



As in Krokodil? I hope to god the pharmacetical doesnt produce the same side effects. Sounds pretty strong a nodder with legs. Just curious cause it and Nubain and Opana are the only ones I never had some point (shouldnt count Fent either)


----------



## Crazy Matt

PillToChill said:


> ^It's kind of about dose though. Oxycodone alone can play nice with stims too.



For me they really rob the euphoric sensation and that is not its strong suit among opiates to begin with. But at the same time d-amp + oxy make me feel how I'd like to all the time. In a way more strait and sober than actual if I had never said yes when I was young.  After yay, a nice way to cheat crashing without sedation or having to drink, used to cut my night's shit out with an 80 on the end. 

Problem I run into with Oxy is I chase it no different than a stim, especially eating them only there is a time you can call it a wrap and go to bed. Burns a lot of cash


----------



## Crazy Matt

macd610 said:


> actiq
> whatever amount of hydrocodone would be equivalent to my current dose of oxycodone ir (which is 60-75mg q4h-if it would do anything? )
> always wanted to try tincture of opium...... has anybody tried this??? is it even possible to get this prescribed in the US?



Curious why you'd want hydro if you already get oxy, and equal amount to it. I like hydro more than most but it sucks as far as trying to make it an everyday thing. 2 or 3 weeks ago I developed fascitis (sp) from wearing Airwalks at work to much and came away with 90 Norco 10s. Tolerance at 0.1, popped 4 in the pharmacy parking lot. Caught a pretty nice buzz, right around where I like to be as far as not being too blown out. This was a Wed. afternoon and that bottle was empty by Sunday, all me. The tolerance doesn't just skyrocket, once you get past a dozen Vics in a day, no amount gets you there anymore and it happens way too fast. At which point, time for harder opioids or stop at your easy way out (I really don't think hydrocodone causes physical dependance, psychologically some may get hooked and start fiending but cant say have ever witnessed a detox of any sort. And we're talking ridiculous amounts of pills over long periods, people new to abuse). Others in its family tree cause reknowned illness and enough desperation to make a regular guy with a bad back start hitting, licks taking down pharmacies, eventually banging H known to be cut with Jello crystals into his arm, juglar whatever out a dirty clogged point, flatline from OD. might let you walk away but sure as hell isn't nice to your body, APAP on the liver and all that. 

Actually made it one of my picks. Reminicing about days when I got 120 750s a month and at least as many Darvocets, had been  years since I saw more than 20 or so at once. Well I was wrong. It becomes ineffective and not worthwhile too fast to be a top 3 fantasy script. Make that Kadian 100s, Roxi 30s, and the love/hate but essential Dextrostat.

Wouldn't mind some concerta 56s either.A lot of them.


----------



## Pill2Chill

I have reviewed my earlier desires, don't even know what I wrote anymore. 

Anyway; morphine sulphate, xanax bars and ketaset. That shit's set me up for life, no more scoring would be needed aside from the herb and psychedelics.. :D

Though it'd probably destroy me, they'd be on the top of my list.


----------



## Nitelite

1 Morphine 
2 fentanyl  
3 Oxy


----------



## anonymous1419

1. Oxycontin (the old OCs of course, fuck those OPs man)
2. Dilaudid (probably wouldn't have put these on my list until I shot one a month ago...damn...what a RUSH)
3. Opana (again, the old formula)


----------



## tokenname

1-mscontin-100mg
2-carisoprodol-
3-med. mj


----------



## smokemctoke420

30 mg roxi
30 mg temazepam (sp?)
Percocet 10 mg


----------



## Alex000

Changed answer:

Pure amobarbital - tablets of 30 mg each, BUT plenty. (I would have to switch from my fairly hefty benzo dependence/addiction, but I think for a good barb it could be done.)
Pure morphine - tablets of 15 mg each. (I'd have to switch from my tramadol dependence/addiction to morphine, but I think that could be done, too.)
Mixed amphetamine salts (extended-release, basically Adderall XR) - capsules of 5 mg each.

I tear to think of the thought of only 3 scripts, but if I'd have to choose, the above choices sound pretty good to me.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Well i just got one lol, 60 2mg dava bars with 2 refills. Alll for 2.50 lol. 

Now if i can just get him to write me 8mgs a day

Maybe some secobarbitol for good measure


----------



## slimvictor

I would like a prescription for:

DMT (smoked, 2x daily)
Mescaline (oral, 1-2x week)
Cannabis (vaporized, 1-2x daily)


----------



## Jktm

1. Levorphanol
2. Oxymorphone IR
3. Alprazolam


----------



## HighonLife

ketamine
rophynol (never got to try it, always wanted to, not into date rape but am into benzos, if its wasnt roofies id choose triazolam i guess)
n if i had to pick a third i guess id say either Marijuana (im in tx  ) or Oxymorphone IR (over 1.5 years clean from heroin but Opana is the only opioid that ever aluded me)


----------



## Seyer

GHB is the _real_ "date rape" drug 8)


----------



## spacebound

30mg roxies
2mg xanax
8mg dilaudid (for my breakthrough pain %)) 

120 of each also O_O


----------



## Bupeman

*MY 3 Favorites*

Very good question! I currently take suboxone and am satisfied because I got burned out on the drug-seeking life style. However, my top 3 choices for prescription drugs would be:

1. Oxymorphone (Opana)

2. Hydromorphone (Dilaudid)

3. Fentanyl 

Though I used to take benzos and other painkillers such as oxys, hydros, and morphine....with those three above, I would not need or desire anything lower or different.


----------



## Znegative

At this point Id be satisfied with:

Methadone-10mg tablets, with a max daily dose of 100mg (This way I could dose from home, and stop using heroin, and then taper at my own speed.)
Adderall IR-30mg tablets, max daily dose of 60mg.
Alprazolam-2mg tablets, max daily dose of 6mg (to give myself some room..)

Yeah, it's a bit more humble than my past 'desired scripts'...


----------



## Effuzion

Promethazine VC with codeine (GALLONS OF IT)
OxyContin 80 mg (old school ones or the OPs; I always preferred popping em so it doesn't matter to me)
Desoxyn (I only did meth once and hated it, but pharmaceutical grade shit would be nice to have)


----------



## Dexed

100mcg/hr Watson brand fentanyl patches q48h
30-60mg temazepam nightly, but of course there are going to be 60 capsules in the bottle at first.
10mg dextroamphetamine IR pills served three times a day.


----------



## Flynnal

50 x 80mg Flynnal Sodium tablets


----------



## Tryptamino

30mg roxies or some other strong opiate, but oxy is just fine.
ampules of ketamine
15mg temazepam


----------



## BurroughsTheCat

I'm quite lucky, well maybe unlucky because I genuinely need em...but I get Oxycontin 40mg and Fentanyl 50ug/hr patches on script. I have gotten a month's worth of Palladone ER once, that's Hydromorphone. I was so surprised to see it in the MIMS book and it took alot of talking to get the script but I will never get it again I reckon. Nice high, but wears off too quick. Mixed with heroin it was the best. I can see why people want it so bad, but it's really not THAT magic. I have banged up like 200mg ofOxycodone (we get the regular OC tablets here) in 1 go and while it's a good high, its not as good as decent quality heroin. And the gear we have here is rubbish compared to pretty much anywhere else...especially America. Take your worst worst bag of smack or lump of tar...divide the quality in half and you still are not close to how low the quality is here.
My magic prescription would be:

Diconal
Palfium
Diamorphine

First off I have heard the stories from people who used loads of the first two back in the 80s. Diconal is STILL on the books here, but theres no way in hell you will get it unless you are either at death's door or about 90. There was a trend in the 80s/90s to shoot methadone amps/physeptone pills with a mix of Cyclizine to recreate the Diconal buzz which was meant to be the best thing EVER. But so dodgy...you could do 3 one day and the next day die on your 1st.
Palfium was meant to be out of this world, a super strong rush that was better than any heroin...and back then the gear was much, much better.
I know one person in the UK who for a while had a diamorphine script, but due to sourcing issues a few years back was switched to nasty methadone and never got it back. I would love to try pharmaceutical grade heroin...just to feel what it was like. I have done plenty of morphine sulphate and morphine amps, and strangely NEVER enjoyed it as much as smack...so to get clean, pure smack would be a dream. 
Hearing the stories about the old days of doctors giving scripts of 200 Diconal and 50 'peachies' (peach coloured Palfium) and cheap gear that is ten times better than the bash now does make me glad I can get a high off Fentanyl or Oxycontin scripts (i know its dangerous!) but they never satisfy as much as smack.


----------



## Tony Williams

Mine would be

Opiate for stablity
Opiate for high

So stabilty would be MSCONTIN, OXYCONTIN or Methadone oral twice a day just to norm you TAKEN PROPER AND NOT CRUSHED
ontop would be: diamorphine (Oxy instant) or morphine all IV obviously.  I have little Fent IV exp and Opana I am yet to try <<<<<< all these are for IV
stabilty+hgih: Methadone ampules IVed is an  awkward one - the idea is they are IM/SC 2x a day 20+20 (for a 40mg/day oral) for needle fixation. You aint meant to IV them but can do it the one problem is it damages your veins as it s corrisive they come in martin dale 20mg/1ml and psypetone 50mg per ml. I think if I could go back to shooting I would buy a huge 5-10ml - I got hese 4-6x 20mg per wkd from someone NOW 20mg IV CAN KILL I HAVE A TOLERENCE SO WHAT I SAY HERE IS ME I would pop 20-40mg 1-2ml rush and loose control and hit them till they go getting upto >120mg within 20mins. The veins I used (I had alright onse then) colasped quick, Now Methadone is prescribed for IV too for cancer, pain BUT over these needle fixation amps they only have soo much per ml so if I could turn back the clock I would load on my oral MMT and 2hr shoot a dose but I woud dialute it down 3x times maybe - I aint sure but this might make it spfter on veins.


Sorry for going on

What would be my third:

???

Probably a stimulent that is either NOT ABUSABLE (ie no binges) to help focus/add.
or a proper stim that I would keep away from home and use weekly maybe desoxyn, adderal, rit - desoxyn and dex spring to mind.



Seyer said:


> GHB is the _real_ "date rape" drug 8)


Now my other would be Xyrem however I can get GHB/GBL easy so I am all good.

BTW do you know WHY its a date  rape drug? because it clearly is - when outclubbing I used to do be sniffin in da toilets and loading on G.  Later in the night the horn grabbed me, walking whist g'ed and wired and seeing these "rapes waiting to happen" in skirts you have use the toilets again to wank off - seems the only way to stop you attacking a female. :D


----------



## Jean-Paul

visions of lying in a bed made of ambien in a house made of klonopin embracing a person made of lunesta


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

8mg Dilaudids and Desoxyn.


----------



## Illyria99

Fioricet, Vicodin ES, and Ativan.


----------



## GodSpeedK

vials of s-ketamine
top shelf bud and hash
xanax


----------



## Diloadid

mr.scagnattie said:


> 8mg Dilaudids and Desoxyn.



I feel you. 

Desoxyn (5mg x 6 a day)
Dilaudid (8mg x 6 a day)
Oxycodone (30mg x 6 a day)


----------



## mssilverspec

Oxycodone or Norco
Valium
Ambien


----------



## Survival0200

* injectable oxymorphone
* injectable hydromorphone
* injectable levorphanol


----------



## Pipe Dream

soundsystem00 said:


> oxycontin xanaxbars lortabs and percocet
> 
> what u want
> 
> what u need
> 
> what u want i got u mang
> 
> 
> hmmmm.
> 
> 1. 2mg Xanax
> 2. 80mg Oxy
> 3. Some kinda potent amp


Haha LIL WYTE!


----------



## Nine North

dilaudid
roxicodone
an open ticket to my choice of the next 300 compounds coming out of Russia


----------



## 41Fever

120 count dilaudid 8mg ir
240 count valium 10mg ir
360 count oxycodone 30mg ir


----------



## Chi-Blast

#120 2mg Xanax
#240 10mg Norco
#90 10mg Valium


----------



## jeebis

10mg Desoxyn ir (methamphetamine), 2mg xanax (alprazolam), and the old 40mg stopsign opanas. all of these in very high quantities.


----------



## Flipdaddy420

The Old formula OC 80's. 8mg Dilaudid and 10mg Ir Opana. Not only do i not have the words to explain how fuckin awesome i would feel all month I'd also have a as much money as i needed. If I had that prescribed to me on a monthly basis it would ALMOST make this miserable piece of shit that i have to call a life worth living however since i don't have a Dr on payroll nor do I have one as a "Best Friend" that will write me a script for them I gotta say I'll be so happy when this thing called life is over. I even shoot up 3x's what i should and I STILL either wake up or just sweat and puke but unfortunately it didn't give me the desired effect, death. I'll get it right sooner or later though I always do=)


----------



## tomatalli

8mg dilaudid x 240
opana IR 10mg x 240
dexadrine IR 20mg x 240 

=]


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

tomatalli said:


> 8mg dilaudid x 240
> opana IR 10mg x 240
> dexadrine IR 20mg x 240
> 
> =]



Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## CaptainSpock

20mg IR Amp Salts x 90 (Prescribed)
1mg x 90 Klonopin (Prescribed)
30mg IR Oxycodone x 120


----------



## paingirl

1. Duragesic 75mcg 
2. Opana IR 10mg 6x/day
3. Actiq 200mcg (can't get these anymore since I don't have cancer...even though I suffer from staggering pain...silly).


----------



## Mercc96

Morphine 200mg b.id / oxycodone or Methadone
Soma or Nitrazepam/clonazepam
cocaine HCL or dextroamphetamine

shooting speedballs all day , whilst dissolving with muscle relaxers. Beauttyy


----------



## Blue30

What I'm prescribed #180 Roxi 30mgs 6a day
                              #150 methadone 10mgs 5aday
What I want #270 Roxi 30mgs 9a day
                   #360 methadone 12a day 
                    Then mabey some morphine ir or fentanyl would b nice. I would give anything to not have such a high tolerance but it is what it is


----------



## pancakepirate

35 mg Adderall x 120
2 mg Xanax x 120
2 mg Kpin x 120

I like to alternate my benzos, hence why I listed two, hehe. Obviously I would not ever get prescribed to that amount of pills (120 per script) per month, but it would be ideal. I'd be fine if I got more, too.


----------



## Tryptamino

Ill take...

desoxyn
xyrem
morphine


----------



## Dagda Mochta

1. Hydromorphone
2. Temazepam
3. Sodium Oxybate


----------



## VanWeyden

1. Oxycodone 80mg tabs
2. Ketamine 50mg/ml vials
3. Cocaine-HCl 10% eye-drops


----------



## Tryptamino

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Ill take...
> 
> desoxyn
> xyrem
> morphine



^i changed my mind.

Oxymorphone ampules
Merck Cocaine (In a perfect world)
Ketamine ampules


----------



## OPANAMONIUM

jeebis said:


> 10mg Desoxyn ir (methamphetamine), 2mg xanax (alprazolam), and the old 40mg stopsign opanas. all of these in very high quantities.



Was gonna post literally the exact same thing, you have good taste my friend


----------



## Psychonauticunt

*Dexamphetamine sulphate:* my stimulant of choice; manageable duration, very clean central stimulation with little peripheral effects. The most functional stimulant I have found.

*Delorazepam:* I haven't actually tried this but I'm selecting it based on what I've read about it. I find lorazepam to probably be the most effective all-round benzo for my use (very strong anxiolytic, fast onset, strong in other intrinsic effects), but its short duration and potency leads to pretty nasty withdrawal. From what I read, delorazepam is like lorazepam, but with a far longer half-life - it also produces lorazepam as an active metabolite.

*Oxycodone:* I would take this out of all opioids as a general-purpose painkiller for mostly its high oral BA% (no need for other ROAs), but also its relatively stimulating effect. After all, I can always buy skag off the black market if I want a noddier opiate buzz.


----------



## BeachBum4u

I'd have to say:

1) The old version of OC80, peel off coating, powder it up and snort.  Lovely!
2) The old version of Opana 40, peel off coating, powder it up and snort.  Again, Lovely!
3) Any version of oxycodone IR.

I think I see a patern with one and two.  Unfortunately, neither of them are made anymore, which totally sucks!!  Such is life but I have to say, it's interesting seeing what everyone thinks is the best of the best.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## tomatalli

A new one.
Old Opana 40's (snortable) 8 x a day
Diacetylmorphine prescription (whatever sizes they come in) x 8 a day
Diluadid 8mg 8 x a day

What a wonderful world it would be.


----------



## chaseconroe

!. OxyContin. Old formula of course.
@. Diluaded. Crack of Opiates.
#. Xanax. I hate anxiety.


----------



## chaseconroe

Flipdaddy420 said:


> The Old formula OC 80's. 8mg Dilaudid and 10mg Ir Opana. Not only do i not have the words to explain how fuckin awesome i would feel all month I'd also have a as much money as i needed. If I had that prescribed to me on a monthly basis it would ALMOST make this miserable piece of shit that i have to call a life worth living however since i don't have a Dr on payroll nor do I have one as a "Best Friend" that will write me a script for them I gotta say I'll be so happy when this thing called life is over. I even shoot up 3x's what i should and I STILL either wake up or just sweat and puke but unfortunately it didn't give me the desired effect, death. I'll get it right sooner or later though I always do=)


Holy shit dude it can't be that bad look at the bright side you obviously have the cash to get high 3 times a day that pretty awesome.


----------



## Sherminator

If currently available US scripts only:
10mg Opana (oxymorphone)
8mg Dilaudid (hydromorphone)
Xyrem (GHB) or Seconal (secobarbital), can't decide, its hard to pick just 3

If old school pharms are included:

1. Old 40mg stop sign Opana (oxymorphone)
2. Quaaludes (methaqualone)
3. OxyContin (oxycodone) 160mgs


----------



## jammy_wankz

1) Ritalin
2) Xanax
3) Oxycodone (pure, no acetaminophen bullshit)

Ritalin followed by a Xanax later is FUCKING SICK... I LOVED IT. Total lack of inhibition... xanax alone might make you act kinda stupid in large doses (like a drunk person acting belligerent in front of people), ritalin seems to correct that.

Oxycodone for motivation, its good for getting work done if you take the right dose. Despite the fact that its a downer and gives you the nods, taken at the right time, you actually have "exciting energy". Xanax and oxycodone can also be used for the ritalin crash, as a ritalin crash is pretty harsh if you took a lot, its so depressing, made me cry one time.

I couldn't have all downers... 3 downers is being way too much on one side of the spectrum. 

I can't believe some of your choices were all opiates! Geez... pick one or two... the third choice should be for trying something different! Having 3 opiates seems kinda redundant, does it?

Anyways this thread is killin me... this is all a dream.


----------



## tentram

right nao my choices would be -

24mg/mL Hydromorphone Ampoules
8mg Buprenorphine pills (Subutex)
100mg/mL Desoxyn (Methamphetamine) Ampoules


----------



## Cloudy

Blue30 said:


> What I'm prescribed #180 Roxi 30mgs 6a day
> #150 methadone 10mgs 5aday
> What I want #270 Roxi 30mgs 9a day
> #360 methadone 12a day
> Then mabey some morphine ir or fentanyl would b nice. I would give anything to not have such a high tolerance but it is what it is



Honestly you wouldn't want to raise your methadone dose to 120mg a day, that would start making your oxycodone doses less and less effective.

You'd be better off switching from methadone to Levorphanol which has a slightly shorter duration than methadone, but doesn't have the same blocking effects.  The dosage I could probably calculate for you but don't want to spend my time on that right now.  Then you could use the oxycodone effectively at higher doses on top of theLevorphanol.



I'd want - 
Levorphanol - 16mg a day (8mg in the am, 8mg in the afternoon, or something like that)
oxymorphone IR - 270 10mg oxymorphone IR PRN
Ketamine - 25mg IM every morning OR 10mg desoxyn once a day as needed


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I wouldn't mind a 10mg valium prescription right about now.


----------



## tomatalli

mr.scagnattie said:


> I wouldn't mind a 10mg valium prescription right about now.



me either -__-

I used to get 105 .5mg xanax and 90 10mg valium a month


----------



## RedRum OG

1) dilaudid 8mg IR #infinite (IV)
2) opana 40mg IR #90 (IV) (do they even still make these)
3) Xanax 2mg IR #30 (oral)

Of course, hydromorphone or oxymorphone in ampoules would be heavenly


Weed, Diamorph, if I lived in a place where those were legally scripted. Desoxyn and Dexedrine almost made the list, but opiates will always come first. Also ketamine and cocaine, but those aren't really pharms anymore/not for humans. The old OC80s also, but they're gone... I guess as long as I'm dreaming the even older oxycodone 160s


----------



## DroneLore

hydromorphone
dextroamphetamine
oxycodone


----------



## 2c-goinsane

Ketamine in vials/dozens of vials (That's easily a no brainer)
Alprazolam the 2mgs of course
Morphine in 200mg ER tablets


----------



## Gypsy*

#120 70mg Vyvanse.
#90 2mg Xanax Bars.
#90 old school 40mg Opanas.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Hydromorph other than the one im prescribed (is such a mission to defeat time release). Dilaudid 8 mg would be nice as opposed to jurnista 8 mg.
Double my OC dosage - which no sane dr would give
Adderal- never tried it. Tried meth 8 years ago (tried would be a euphemism lol)


----------



## dmtmate

flinstones vitamins, perks, vics.


----------



## HighonLife

HighonLife said:


> ketamine
> rophynol (never got to try it, always wanted to, not into date rape but am into benzos, if its wasnt roofies id choose triazolam i guess)
> n if i had to pick a third i guess id say either Marijuana (im in tx  ) or Oxymorphone IR (over 1.5 years clean from heroin but Opana is the only opioid that ever aluded me)



K, Im changin this

Ketamine
Roxicodone 30s (ended up tryin OxyMo, not that great, prefer the Roxis or Dillies)
Triazolam...or Xanax


----------



## Cloudy

^Seriously you prefer oxycodone over oxymorphone?

How did you do the oxymorphone, what type of tablet, and how much?

IMO, oxymorphone is 10x as euphoric (hell of a lot more euphoric than heroin, as well as any other type of opioid), last a lot longer (IME the high last 8 hours instead of 4-5 hours like oxycodone), feels more warm and fuzzy (kinda like how hydrocodone is really warm and fuzzy, like your sitting in a fluffy cloud that is hooked up like an electronic blanket), and mixes perfectly with with stimulants if thats your thing.  [just to give a basic description]

The one thing I can understand about oxymorphone that could make people not like it that much, esp if they really like oxycodone and its more uppity effect is how strong the sedation is for oxymorphone.   It IME has the strongest sedation out of all the opioids I've tried (codeine, tramadol, kratom, hydrocodone, oxycodone, hydromorphone, oxymorphone, morphine, heroin, buprenorphine, methadone, fentanyl, dextropropoxyphene, and opium [of course this is a mixture of shit]).  So if one likes the speedy like effect from oxycodone, then oxymorphone probably could not be that appealing.  Also, it oxymorphone has a nice nod that can be super easy to achieve, but its a really heavy nod which can be frustrating because it can make you pass the fuck out and miss alot of the experience.  I usually set my alarm for every 10 to 15 mins one to two times every hour for a couple ours and also utilize the snooze button.  This helps me not nod to far off.


----------



## dmtmate

Alarm huh nice i like it. to bad i can't get any strong opiates to nod out too or id try it


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Well i got one of my requests, 60 2mg xanax bars a month with 3 refills each time. So since i got that rx'd id fill the space with some kind of injectable opiate. Heroin or morphine. I love dilaudid. But it makes me a human pin cushion.

Edit....after looking at and drooling over the 30mg dry amps of heroin...yea id take them.


----------



## Serotonin101

1.Numorphan (oxymorphone) - 1.5 mg/mL, 10 mL vials
2. cocaine hcl
3. desoxyn obviously (or mdma when it was used for counceling)


----------



## JasperTheReckless

1) Desoxyn

2) Sativex

3) Zolpidem


----------



## crazycatman

xyrem


----------



## Tryptamino

JasperTheReckless said:


> 1) Desoxyn
> 
> *2) Sativex*
> 
> 3) Zolpidem



lol i'm pretty sure it's not that recreational IIRC.


----------



## opiodmaniac

1.The injectable numorphan 10ml vials im pretty ure its like 1.5mg/ml or something but not completely sure. other wise pink opana 10 IR will do 
2.Desoxyn 
3.the inejectable form of valium    if not a perscription of the 2mg xanaxs will do


----------



## weekend addiction

1. 120 roxi 30's
2. 90 .5 ativan
3. Medical MJ


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

opiodmaniac said:


> 1.The injectable numorphan 10ml vials im pretty ure its like 1.5mg/ml or something but not completely sure. other wise pink opana 10 IR will do
> 2.Desoxyn
> 3.the inejectable form of valium    if not a perscription of the 2mg xanaxs will do



i dont know about anyone else, but the one time i IV'd liquid valium it burned like crazy, felt like isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## Serotonin101

'medicine cabinet' said:


> i dont know about anyone else, but the one time i IV'd liquid valium it burned like crazy, felt like isopropyl alcohol.


benzos that aren't water soluable have a high alcohol content to allow then to dissolve. I believe most are designed for IM injection.


----------



## joj2006

Hi I'm new to all this so bear with ) I just wanted to ask if anyone knows why quitiapine is called a 'dirty' or even 'flithy' drug? Not sure i'm on the right thread really but if anyone has anything to say wud be a great help. Thanks


----------



## Seyer

Well, Quetiapine is an anti-psychotic sedative which causes undesirable side effects in people *who dont fucking need it*


----------



## teological

Oxycodone Unlimited supply - Snorted
Morphine Unlimited supply - Oral
Cocaine Unlimited - Snorted

Snort a massive dose of Cocaine, four or five fat lines, then would snort a mountain of oxy ASAP and I mean a fucking mountain. As that drips, pop a very heavy dose of morphine. Then kick back.

Would do this in the morning and then at night, everyday for the rest of my life.


----------



## Seyer

Why waste Oxy by snorting it?


----------



## arab691495

Seyer said:


> Why waste Oxy by snorting it?



Yeah, why do what you like, minimize risk as opposed to shooting up, and get a stronger high/rush than orally possible?  ... Insufflation > oral/other IME, when using any substance that is water-soluble recreationally. 

Anywho, if only this were asked 100 years ago... Lol I'd get a few scripts for pharmaceutical grade diacetylmorphine, benzoylmethylecgonine, and lysergic acid diethylamine  but now that reality is here id be happy with a couple bottles of roxicodone " m - box" 30's (name brand), xanax 2mg yellow bars, and oh-wait, I can still get benzoylmethylecgonine if I'm butt-buddies with my doctor!! Everything works out :D better yet no homo ill just become a doctor and prescribe it to myself!  psychoactives


----------



## Tryptamino

Seyer said:


> Why waste Oxy by snorting it?



this. it bothers me too much that so many people snort oxy as their main ROA when it barely even works.



arab691495 said:


> Yeah, why do what you like, minimize risk as opposed to shooting up, and get a stronger high/rush than orally possible?  ... Insufflation > oral/other IME, when using any substance that is water-soluble recreationally.



because the bioavailability is almost 40% lower than oral, and the high will not only be GREATLY lessened, but much briefer. if you like an oxy rush, plug it. the plugged oxy rush beats the snorting rush like an IV cocaine rush beats a nasal ritalin "rush".


----------



## rc_headache28

Top three RX'S would be 
1. old school 160 mg Oxycontin's @ 60 tabs a month
2. 30 Mg Adderal @ 90 tabs a month
3. 3 Mg Xanax bars @ 120 a month

In a perfect world this would be my monthly Prescription pick up from the pharmacy.  Preferably at a state health insurance co pay of $2.50 per RX.
Unfortunately I might end up Dead after about 5 months of this RX schedule.  But damn It would be crazy.


----------



## tomatalli

For a chill day:

Mary jane presciption 
Xanax 2mg x 240
Opana 240 x 10mgir


----------



## Fossil_Diver

Seconal (reds), Biphetamine (black beauties) and Methaqualone (ludes)


----------



## kylethekilla

1. opana ir
2. halicon
3. focalin ir
4. soma
5. fentynal patches or ir morphine sulfate


----------



## HighonLife

Cloudy said:


> ^Seriously you prefer oxycodone over oxymorphone?
> 
> How did you do the oxymorphone, what type of tablet, and how much?
> 
> IMO, oxymorphone is 10x as euphoric (hell of a lot more euphoric than heroin, as well as any other type of opioid), last a lot longer (IME the high last 8 hours instead of 4-5 hours like oxycodone), feels more warm and fuzzy (kinda like how hydrocodone is really warm and fuzzy, like your sitting in a fluffy cloud that is hooked up like an electronic blanket), and mixes perfectly with with stimulants if thats your thing.  [just to give a basic description]
> 
> The one thing I can understand about oxymorphone that could make people not like it that much, esp if they really like oxycodone and its more uppity effect is how strong the sedation is for oxymorphone.   It IME has the strongest sedation out of all the opioids I've tried (codeine, tramadol, kratom, hydrocodone, oxycodone, hydromorphone, oxymorphone, morphine, heroin, buprenorphine, methadone, fentanyl, dextropropoxyphene, and opium [of course this is a mixture of shit]).  So if one likes the speedy like effect from oxycodone, then oxymorphone probably could not be that appealing.  Also, it oxymorphone has a nice nod that can be super easy to achieve, but its a really heavy nod which can be frustrating because it can make you pass the fuck out and miss alot of the experience.  I usually set my alarm for every 10 to 15 mins one to two times every hour for a couple ours and also utilize the snooze button.  This helps me not nod to far off.



yea i mean it seems like you already guessed where im gonna go with this

i like the energetic euphoric oxycodone high, you say you thought oxymorphone is the most euphoric but i disagree, sure its somewhat euphoric, its a strong opiate but IMO not any more so then oxy dilaudid or heroin. the other thing i didnt like about it was sedation or the way i saw it was i was doin little bumps to get that nice euphoric feeling (it was the 1st opiate i had done in over 1.5years so that def played a part in why i feel this way)n it never came n then all of a sudden my chin was in my chest n i was noddin hard n i didnt get that inbetween time of feelin euphoric but still be in control of my nod. dont get me wrong i love to let go n let the nod take over but i didnt get much choice n the matter on oxymorphone

i havent done any heroin in awhile n when i was using heroin i would often times but dillies n mix em. honestly at this point im not sure what id say my favorite opiate is, cant go wrong with any of the above, including opana but IMO i like oxycodone over oxymorphone


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Humm.. Doctor, I would like a 10mg valium script, 8mg hydromorphones, and if you're feeling extra generous... throw in some Desoxyn. 

Thank you.


----------



## SteeleyJ

oxycodone ir  30mg ir
oxymorphone 10mg ir
Adderall 30mg ir


----------



## rexwayne

Hydromorphone 
Oxycodone 
Mmj


----------



## michael

i would actually like to not need any prescriptions.


----------



## Polluted_Mind

Mohinjo_Daro said:


> Seroquel (Weed in a pill)



Lol wut. More like nailing-down-14-beers-but-without-any-high-only-the-retarded-feeling in a pill.


----------



## FatKid69

235 30mg Roxi
90 Adderall 30mg
90 Xanax 2mg
120 Methadone 10mg

This has been my cocktail for 8 years now and I have never felt better.


----------



## arab691495

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> because the bioavailability is almost 40% lower than oral, and the high will not only be GREATLY lessened, but much briefer. if you like an oxy rush, plug it. the plugged oxy rush beats the snorting rush like an IV cocaine rush beats a nasal ritalin "rush".


 
When you say bioavailability (ill assume in reference to "oral")is 40% lower please give me a source-mine (the bluelight bioavailability/half life MEGA thread) tells me oral is 60-87 % , whereas intranasal is 55-70%.... Seems like that makes the ba of oral/intranasal relatively close; definitely not 40% decrease from using insufflation over oral. Not only has my personal experience reflected these numbers, but it's shown me that experiences had are largely dose/pill dependent. If you snort a percocet 5 ( 5mg oxycodone/325mg acetaminophen ) with no tolerance and a little luck you might feel some effect from the oxycodone, but all the other crap -tylenol- reduces the amount able to be absorbed; whereas if you snort 5mg of a pill containing nothing but 30mg of oxycodone, the effect would be increased as there's less to block absorption. Snorting a whole roxicodone (30 mg) would have a much more euphoric effect with a greater high than would ever be possible through taking the same dose orally. Also I've noticed that there are two parts of opiate highs, the first-which is the come up/peak/rush-is not nearly as noticeable when taken orally as when snorted, the second,less intense part-which is commonly referred to as the "nod" lasts longer when taken orally than when snorted, which is why therapeutic doses are given orally usually (longer duration of analgesia), and also why recreational doses are taken through snorting/other methods (more intense rush which is what's being sought after). 

 To compare plugging with insufflation of oxycodone would definitely not be analogous to IV coke and nasal ritalin as not only is cocaine naturally more potent than ritalin, but IV of anything will always produce the strongest effects in regards to ROA, and unless higher doses are being used at once, catering to the greater surface area of the anal cavity, I'm sure nasal would be much more euphoric ...a more correct comparison would be  plugging/snorting oxycodone with plugging/snorting cocaine


----------



## Ostar

1.) Medical Marijuana
2.) Clonazepam
3.) Alprazolam

I like to chill.


----------



## ygrn

1. Dilaudid 8mg
2. 30mg Roxicodone
3. Opana 10mg ir


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

Halcion, Opana, Marijuana. Obviously in the highest mg/ounce a day amounts except for opana, those would be just lots and lots of 10mg IR's. its fun to dream.


----------



## jayzee32

Like a lot of the other posters Id have to choose valium (as much as possible) and the A 215 30 mg oxy pills (as much as possible and more)..for the 3rd script im not so sure...ive never tried opana so I might say somas, or adderall would be nice for a fake speedball...


----------



## jayzee32

Sorry if its off topic, but how do opanas compare to say heroin or oxycodone?


----------



## sweetsweetcyanide

1. Oxycodone
2. Alprazolam
3. Hydrocodone


----------



## Jrhguitarist1

1.diliadid
2.morphine 
3.roxi 
That's junkie talk lmao
Point the finger at me.


----------



## SkagKush

alprazolam

oxycodone

hydromorph / oxymorph


----------



## xstayfadedx

Right now...... 
1. Clonazepam
2. Alprazolam
3. Oxymorphone


----------



## laugh

1 - Merck cocaine
2 - Ordine liquid morphine solution
3 - Dexedrine
4 - Diazepam
5 - Alprazolam

three is just not enough


----------



## Toz

1. Palladon (hydromorphone)
2. Ketogan (ketobemidone)
3. Flunitrazepam

There I'd have my share of annoying and expensive as hell to get stuff. Rest I can score.

If I could chose from every med in the world though and not just the ones in Sweden it would look like this:

1. Diamorphine (pharm grade heroin)
2. Oxymorphone (yea this one seems pretty boss) or Ketobemidone (because I know it's good)
3. Medical marijuana (fuck you sketchy dealers)


----------



## Seyer

Toz said:


> Sweden


Hello neighbor.


----------



## negativecreep

1# Oxycodone
2# Tranxene (already have a Xanax prescription)


----------



## ad lib

1) Diamorphine
2) Midazolam
3) Nitrous


----------



## jaren05

Roxicodone 30mg #120

Norco 10mg #360

Ambien 10mg #60


----------



## Pill2Chill

ketamine
medical marijuana
adderall

(If I can also keep my current scripts that is )


----------



## laugh

are you scripted ket? wtf for?


----------



## Pill2Chill

laugh said:


> are you scripted ket? wtf for?



See thread title.. Lol.


----------



## laugh

O yeh wrong thread... 
Can ket be scripted and if so what would it be prescribed for?


----------



## Mercc96

You can get ketamine topical cream prescribed for certain neuropathic pain. I think my nan used to get intramuscular injections of ketamine when she was alive.


----------



## Tryptamino

morphine ampules
diazepam
desoxyn


----------



## Effect

2mg Clonazepam
8mg Dilaudid
Dexedrine IR


----------



## brentgardner

Oxymorphone, methadone, oxycontin 80 mg, the old ones


----------



## Catsuit_Chastity

jammy_wankz said:


> Well today I changed my script with my doctor and got ritalin... awesome.



Oh yes.  Same here. 5 minutes ago I plugged rectally 40mg Novartis Ritalin... oh... what a rush...

In order of preference (I just plug):

1- Novartis Ritalin (by far the best rush)
2- Adderall
3- Dexedrine (although 2x Rtalin's potency... it's too "soft" and "mellow")


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Humm.... A fat Klonopin script coupled with a bit of 8mg dilaudids would be verrryyy nice.


----------



## sunlightatnight

Actiq, delysid, amyl nitrate


----------



## Fatguts

none

i've got 2½ boxes of oxycondone 40mg (28 each box) and a bottle of 100 5mg dexamphetamine sitting at home and i'd trade it all for LSD - but i doubt i'd ever convince the victorian government that for me LSD is a legitimate therapeutic drug.


----------



## rollin_stoned

1.) Methaqualone
2.) Oxymorphone
3.) Ketamine


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Just got upped from 60 bars to 90 and all i wanted was one more. Mg not two. He said he ya go handsome, looked down and it was 90 pilld was 3 refills. Im a happy camper today. Esp since i have no money and can sell a few for some quick gas money.


----------



## highhooked

Hell fucking yeah man ^ hahaha


----------



## EvrOpTmistic

Desoxyn, oxycontin 80's, and 2mg xanax bars


----------



## Tryptamino

temazepam
morphine IV ampules
ketamine IV/IM ampules


----------



## borega

adderall
medical marijuana
Dextrin


----------



## Cornishman

D-IX, Dexamyl, Heroin.


----------



## Longhauler

Tylenol #4
GHB
Adderall


----------



## Longhauler

Alternatively...

HydromorphContin 30 mg
Soma
Ritalin


----------



## scrateyams

50mg vyvanse
30mg roxys

and for good measure...
another 50mg vyvanse


----------



## selanfene

Adderall XR 30mg
Codeine
Medical marijuana, though that's not legal where I'm from


----------



## plmar

Promethazine, codeine, & benzos





...please


----------



## gottfrie

1. AMBIEN - the only one I want!
I have Adderall IR 10's and don't even want them!


----------



## ErgicMergic

Suboxone 12mg
Hydrocodone 10mg
Temazepam 15mg


----------



## LOGan1314

gottfrie said:


> 1. AMBIEN - the only one I want!
> I have Adderall IR 10's and don't even want them!



Give them to me


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

you know, if you look hard enough, you can buy those online. i dont kow any sources but they are def out there. CIV drugs and under are pretty easy to find.


----------



## Survival0200

Ketobemidone, levorphanol and oxymorphone as suppositories would be cool. %)


----------



## PJ555

1. roxi 30's
2.roxi 10's
3. alpraz 1mg


----------



## pbmaster23

1-oxymorphone 10mg #90
2- oxycodone 30mg (roxi's) #60
3- valium 10mg #60

i'd deff sell some though

EDIT: 3-valium 10mg or the alprazolam green 2mg bars


----------



## pbmaster23

FatKid69 said:


> 235 30mg Roxi
> 90 Adderall 30mg
> 90 Xanax 2mg
> 120 Methadone 10mg
> 
> This has been my cocktail for 8 years now and I have never felt better.



you S.O.B. ...... i envy you


----------



## Phat5o

1. oxycodone (preferably old OC 80s, 60s, 40s, or 20s or roxycodone 15s or 30s)
2. hydrocodone bitrate syrup (hycodan) 
3. tapentadol (nucynta)


----------



## Mercc96

1) Diconal or Oxycodone
2) Carisopradol 
3) Adderall

plus all the medical marijuana I could smoke and I'd be happy for ever.


----------



## anythingbutsober

1- hydrocodone 10mg (preferably norco, so 325mg apap)
2- alprazolam .5mg
3- zolpidem 10mg

my three favorites


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Desoxyn
Opana
Then it's a toss up between Klonopin, Xanax, & Xyrem


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Klonopin/Valium and 8mg Dilaudids.


----------



## Longhauler

Seconal, oxy and desoxyn would also suit me just fine.


----------



## hangyourhead

Diazepam 10mg blue V-cut tabs or Temazepam 30mg
Opana 10mg IR's
Dilaudid 8mg


----------



## gorgoroth

oxys, dexdedrine, dilaudid

 I'm clean off that dex, that was my doc (along with meth) and what ruined me..
so these days, I'm not so sure, it's for the best not have big scripts anymore, I guess I wouldn't mind like 30 percs a month for a few fun times..


----------



## Cornishman

Methamphetamine, heroin & cocaine.


----------



## kc2729

Roxicodone 30s, medical marijuana and Adderall. That way I'm set for whatever mood I'm in. I like to change it up.


----------



## jollypecker

already scripted 56 oxycontin 40s,56 oxycontin 20s (uk old formulation  ,112 oxynorm 20mg ir capsules , 140 5mg valium , 56 zopiclone 7.5mg , didn't like fent , dying to try hyromorphone or oxymorphone they sound amazing , changing valium to clonazepam next to try  and 3600mg of gabapentin a day , don't like mst either , hopefully sometime ill find opana which isn't available inn uk hydromorphone is but is impossible to get  ,also get 36mg concerta which suck and 10mg ir Ritalin too , rathr have adderall


----------



## fapstorm420

Oxycodone for the win. Followed by morphine and dexamphetamine.


----------



## Oxy8_8

1. Oxycodone/OxyContin - which I am - YAY 
2. Alprazaolam (Xanax) - not sure if it even IS prescribed here in the UK
3. Fentanyl Patches - just so damn useful to have around if you run out of opiates! Instant 3-day's without any withdrawal to give you time to find more.


----------



## xxxyyy

ketobemidone
flunitrazepam
phenmetrazine


----------



## Survival0200

^Now you're talking!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I'd love a Diazepam script right about now.


----------



## LabRatPsychonaut

1. A lot of Ketamine
2. A lot of 2mg Clonazepam
3. A lot of immediate release Oxycodone - 15 milligrams


----------



## Gordon's

1. Diconal (Dipipanone 10mg + Cyclizine 30mg) 

2. Xyrem (GHB)

3. Flunitrazepam 2mg


----------



## Cwest

laudanum 
seconal
restoril


----------



## xxxyyy

okay, round two:
propofol
2mg flunitrazepam injection ampules (shoulda written that the first time)
diacetylmorphine ampules


----------



## Help?!?!

Gordon's said:


> 1. Diconal (Dipipanone 10mg + Cyclizine 30mg)
> 
> 2. Xyrem (GHB)
> 
> 3. Flunitrazepam 2mg


Damnn this would be perfect if we could have a fourth and ket would be it(also maybe exchange Dic with Ketob)! Too perfect maybe....  Also gonna be like XZYXZ and say that I too would like ampoules for my ket/opi's/flunit!


----------



## TimKT9

Gotta say...
1. Opana (40mgs)
2. Oxycodone 
3. Xanax (2mg bars)


----------



## theantiadult

valium,oxycontin,thc pills(cauze i cant get weed often enough lol)


----------



## Psychonomic

dex
ketamine
mj


----------



## treezy z

suboxone for anxiety
focalin, great RX stimulant
ambien


----------



## dopemaster

Pain medication- the stronger the better (oxycodone, hydromorphone, morphine, oxymorphone, fentynal)
Benzondiazapines-(klonopin, xanax)
Amphetamines-(dextro, adderal, ritalin)

I think benzos are so usefull.  It keeps you nice and calm.  Amphetamines keep you going and relatively eurphoric.  Opiates well you know...


----------



## deathlol

*Which Opiod Would You Choose?*

If you were to obtain a prescription pad, which opiod would you write off?


----------



## smokemctoke420

All them bitches. For real tho, id write some  generic 20mg opanas, 30mg oxys, and some zohydros capsules, plus Valium FTW. But if just one then it would be generic opana 40s forsho.


----------



## bunge

Oxymorphone...without a doubt.lol


----------



## Seyer

*Merged, as the topic is close enough.*


----------



## Papaverium

Merged? ok haha then I pick, 

!. Hydromorphone
2. Oldskool Oxys
3. Alprazolam, or Temazepam..... or Clonazepam lol they are all hard to choose between.


----------



## dwamn

IR opana IR oxycodone seconal


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

70mg Vyvanse

that is it


----------



## DillionisUP

1. Vyvanse
2. Oxycodone
3. Mescaline

(Research chemicals are a close tie for third)


----------



## Papaverium

I really wanted to add Ketamine to mine... but I'm already kinda cheating ;P


----------



## Mysterie

- ketamine
- oxy
- lorazepam


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Heroin 
Marijuana 
Mdma

If I could get #1 and #3 from a great source such as a pharmacy I would be content.


----------



## subutex_junkie

#1. Prescription 30mg Diacetylmorphine (Heroin) amps (It's available in several European countries )
#2. Hydromorphone (Dilaudid) 500mg, 50ml amps
#3. 1,000mg Morphine Sulfate amps

* I'd also really like to get an IV benzo solution like valium amps, I've only had the chance to inject Phenazepam and that wasn't all that great, I don't remember getting any rush at all and that's what I really want to experience is a benzo rush.


----------



## dopemaster

I would go with morphine, klonopin, and dexamp.

I already have an rx for the first two.  I wouldnt mind having the morphine dose upped a bit, but I am not willing to go through all the hassles of a pain clinic.

So if I could write my own rx I would max give myself alot more morphine and IR tablets as well.   I would probably also write down the kadian brand as I hear those are the shit.  The IR tablets are water soluble btw and at one time I did have an rx for them.  SO I suppose I would give myself something along the lines of

4x 100 mgs morphine sulfate er
6x 30 mgs morphine sulfate ir
5x 2 mgs klonopin
I would max out the dex-amp but I do not know the numbers off the top of my head.

That wouldn't kill me or bring me to an earlier grave imo and the dex-amp would negate any grogginess from the morphine.

I kinda wish I was friends with a doctor now.


----------



## SteeleyJ

1. Clonazepam 2mg
2. Dexedrine 10mg IR
3. my MMT dose where i don't gotta go to the clinic.


----------



## dopemaster

^
I bet its a bitch to go to a clinic everyday.  They call it liquid handcuffs for a reason.

I personally would rather CT or find a doctor to rx it.  Most docs won't rx methadone, but some do, especially physichiatrists.  

For me the answer was morphine as I actually have pain.


----------



## sarajenni88

Dilaudid IR
Oxycontin (old school)
Klonopinsss

Each written for use as needed


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Yes dailymt suxks...my clinic used to give take homes even if ppl had THC and legit benzo Rx, so was really lax. So if I could have that as an Rx of 2x40mg a day I'd be thrilled. 

I also want to get my xannax Rx back. Used to get 90 tabs a month then 60 for a few years til I decided last month to say fuxk being hooked on opis and benzos I gotta loose one...so I tapered on kpin and phenibit then jumped off with drinking little bits of kalua and milk for a few days. Now its been well over a month since I haven't taken anything but xanax like two weeks ago for two days only BC it was offered to me. 

And idk if I retriggered addiction or what BC I feel pretty shitty. So I'm really tempted to tell my Dr and appeal to her to re issue my xanax or its buy them. I have a few trusted online ppl so a shit load cheaper than the street,but not as cheap as a five dollar copay on generics....

So yup..mmt, xanax and legal mj would make me happy.


----------



## dopemaster

I almost got on done but since I was on benzos they showed me the door and also called my pain doctor and said I was a doctor shopper.

Free consultation my ass.  I was just going to see if they did pain management.

I hear even if they take ppl with a benzo rx they call the doctor and say to take em off benzos.

Really its a fucked up system, they want u off benzos so u take more done which cost about fuckall to make.  Than your hooked and your paying for fucking therapy and all this crap and driving there daily and paying for piss tests to get take homes.  

Fuck them.  They did me a favor by not taking me.

I got a few friends on legal mj and they fucking love it.  One of them liked it so much he went in to the legal mj business.  

So I cant wait to visit him once I get off probation.  So with my hs sweetheart being single and looking hella fine and wanting to see me, 3 or 4 ppl saying I can stay with them, and my mate growing legal weed it will be a nice holiday.  I will probably still rent a room for a couple weeks as I know the innkeeper and they are rather reasonable especially if you are a local.  Oh and my mate is a gun nut too so yes plenty of fun to be had.  Gonna walk to the top of a mountain and shroom it up as well.

I used to live in an area that now has legal medical weed and surprise: all my mates are on legal mj and loving it too.  It seems to work well for my mates pain as he dislocated his knee and fucked up his back.  He could not handle oxy and it made him puke.

You should talk to your regular doctor by the way.  The fuckers at private clinics don't care about you or your health, they only care about getting paid, which they do cuz its not like many ppl say fuck this and CT.  They usually just say fuck this and relapse.

I would pay cash for my meds if i had to as well and I suppose if I could not get them I would figure something out.

I think a bit of benzos help ppl if they need them.  My mother, grandmother and I all take benzos.  I think anxiety runs that side of the family.  

My cousin on that side is a straight junkie and I do not really hear from her but I am sure she is still using, I know that much.


----------



## the_ketaman

Pharmaceutical GHB (Xyrem correct?)
Desoxyn
And either oxymorphone, diamorphine, fentanyl or whatever is the strongest opiate best for IV'ing.
If one more was allowed id choose Clonazepam 

I can dream 

Obviously an unlimited amount would be required.


----------



## 《Plasticity》

- Hydromorphone
- Flunitrazepam
- Oxymorphone


----------



## BabyBritain

1) Morphine vials
2) Oxycontin (the crushable ones)
3) Ketamine


----------



## SteeleyJ

> ^
> I bet its a bitch to go to a clinic everyday. They call it liquid handcuffs for a reason.
> 
> I personally would rather CT or find a doctor to rx it. Most docs won't rx methadone, but some do, especially physichiatrists.
> 
> For me the answer was morphine as I actually have pain.



Yeah it sucks waking up everyday to go down there, and it sucks dealing with the counselling meetings.   Overall though I think it's a good program, the counselors at my clinic are pretty cool and it sure beats the constant cycle from sick to well. Almost immediately my quality of life improved even though i feel alot more physically dependent.


----------



## plmar

Diazepam
Diazepam
Diazepam


----------



## gorgoroth

i'd take dilaudid, oxycontin, dexedrine..


----------



## Blind Melon

RX I currently have:

Suboxone
Cannabis

RX I could call my doctor in the morning and get sent to the pharmacy:

Ambien

The 3RX combo that wakes me up at night with a wet dream:

1) Methadone (I miss you my liquid pink mistress, I'll find you yet again, I promise)
2) Klonopin
3) Dexedrine

Don't really need a Cannabis Rec when it's already so cheap and plentiful on the streets, but I got one to spare me the tickets when I decided I was going to be an almost daily pot smoker.

I was tempted to put up OxyMorphone or Hydromorphone, but with those 'scripts comes a lot of pain, and that's fucked up. CPPs so deserve those, and I'm not a CPP.... The crippling anxiety and insomnia I suffer (yeah, suffer) from make life damn near impossible already, I could not imagine being physically crippled. Although now that I think about it, I'm not so sure being physically crippled with pain is any worse than being mentally crippled with pain, but I'll stick with the devil I know....

edit: And I don't get why people, especially opiate addicts, talk shit on MMT. MMT is fucking great, it saved my life, no doubt about it. Liquid handcuffs yes, but wtf is Heroin or Oxy then? Powder, Tar, or Pill handcuffs for sure, and H/Roxy/Opana/OC/Dillies are a shit-ton more expensive than MMT. And if you're a junky don't BS me and say you aren't copping everyday.... Yeah, I'll take the Methadone, you can keep your $1/mg pills. OK, now that I think about it if you have a 'script you aren't paying street prices, but still. I stand by my Methadone choice.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Same. The place is only a 20 min trip to and from. Ant if it wasn't then there are still dozens of them in the city..but even with going thereost everyday and I honestly say my quality of life is better than ever before. Not worrying about finding money to cop, or finding someone to get money from...going from sick to well and sometimes just barely getting well or getting the sick off. I was always used to my gate shot as that's the only one of the day I enjoyed. The rest just kept me not super dope sick. Bupe worked for a while but I wasn't ready to quit...relapsed AMD 2 years later got on mmt been on for 4 years and have been slowly decreasing. I'll be there one day, and mmt has made that poss.


----------



## StealYourFace

My current dream rx is 50mg Zohydro 2x/day (haven't seen any yet) 40mg Opana/day 45 Dex XR/day


----------



## Hydromethomine

1. Oxycontin 40s (Obviously)
2. Adderall 30s
3. Hydrocodone 10/325 (Vicodin)


----------



## Seyer

dopemaster said:


> physichiatrists.


Id like to know who these "physichiatrists" you speak of are.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Well with oxy and medical cannabis I'm actually pretty taken care of, but in terms of something recreational I'd add/take:

1. Dilaudid-best recreational Rx opiate IMO
2. hydrocodone syrup-cause sometimes I want to drink something to get fucked up, haha
3. oxycodone IR-cause Dilly isn't great for pain, and I still have that, so if I only get 3...


----------



## dopemaster

Seyer said:


> Id like to know who these "physchiatrists" you speak of are.  I is spelled Psychiatrist.



Yes I know I spelled it wrong.  But you really wouldn't want to to meet any of the psychiatrist I have dealt with.  

Is it really a big deal that I did not bother to use spell check as I just have not gotten around to setting up spell-check for Bluelight?

It would be really cool if you would help me out with the spell check function and would be appreciated.


----------



## CVP0627

OOOhhhh this is a hard one but i'd have to go with 5:

1. 90 40mg Opanas/Month (Stop Signs, Old School)
2. 180 8mg Dilaudids/month
3. 90 40mg methadone wafers/month
4.120 2mg Xanax Bars/Month
5.240 30mg IR Adderall/month OR 240 20mg ritalin/month

..if i could get a doc to write me those i'd be dead in a week; if not i'd be making a living doing nothing but staying high alll the time


----------



## yungka412

1. #120 OxyContin (original OC 60/80s or Roxi 30s)
2. #120 300mg Methaqualone (or #120 2mg Xanax)
3. #120 40mg Oxymorphone[original] (or 8mg Hydromorphone)


----------



## yungka412

However current RX's include. #240 15mg Roxis/month, #60 10mg valium/month, #30 10mg Ambien/month. this is a step down i was on #90 30mg roxis and #90 5mg methadone, also #90 10mg valium. so all is a come down. that was even a come down from #100 10mg and #100 5mg roxis with 25mcg Fent patch/month as well as #180 1mg Ativan/month. after having a Ketamine and Fent. button its tough to find any euphoria anymore.....


----------



## jameskpoke

1 ketamine or whatever they call the prescription version.

2 ghb I believe it's called xyrem but not sure

3 alprazolam just so relaxing. My fav benzo tho I've never had temazepam but it sounds like it could contend for this spot.  

All very difficult scripts to obtain.

I already have stims covered with Ethylphenidate and adrafinil, tho there's probably better one's out there. don't usually do many stims or many opiates either. hydrocodone is too weak and oxymorphone too strong. Plus I need to be able to shit so opiates might not be good for me. Kratom works fine for me.


----------



## Papaverium

plmar said:


> Diazepam
> Diazepam
> Diazepam



^ lol :D


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Might have done this already, oh well

30mg adderall xr (am)
.5mg clonazepam am .5mg pm (that's 1mg/day)
15mg-30mg restoril (pm)

I really only care about the first one but my doctor is a veritable cuntfuck


----------



## cg9256

Damn if only i could get about 6 30mg roxis every day, 10 fent patches/ month and some testosterone. Id be set


----------



## 80ampd

~Adderall
~Oxycodone 80
~More adderall


----------



## Colonel Contin

Dilaudid IR 8mg (180/month)
Adderall IR 30mg (60/month)
Valium 10mg (90/month)

I feel like I could behave myself to some extent with the Dilaudid, and I would probably be fine with 2 diazepam 10s per day.  The adderall would be used in the event that I have a a lot of work to focus on.  My off days would be speed-free.  If I couldn't contain my urge to go crazy on the hydromorphone, I might need to switch over to methadone (50mg/day), and trade the valium for an anxiety med that would mix well with the done.


----------



## Leegrow

Klonopin 
Oxycodone
Adderall

The 3 basic drug food groups

This is a pointless thread though for fucking dreaming, fuck dreaming.


----------



## f33lg00d

Oxy, Bupe, Xanax

Opioids are my true love. Bupe to take at low doses for working/responsibility days, and oxy to get high. I'd only take the bupe at low doses, and the bupe days would allow me to savor the oxy more and maintain a reasonable tolerance level. Xanax for the weekends, when low on oxy and only take bupe or special occasions mixed w oxy.


----------



## Soliele

Oxymorphone, Methaqualone, Fentanyl lollipops. I would probably die. :/


----------



## Seyer

> Id like to know who these "physchiatrists" you speak of are. I is spelled Psychiatrist.





dopemaster said:


> Yes I know I spelled it wrong.  But you really wouldn't want to to meet any of the psychiatrist I have dealt with.
> 
> Is it really a big deal that I did not bother to use spell check as I just have not gotten around to setting up spell-check for Bluelight?
> 
> It would be really cool if you would help me out with the spell check function and would be appreciated.


Now my question is why would you add "I is spelled Psychiatrist." to my post? And how you managed to eliminate an "i" from "phys*i*chiatrists"?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Hydromorphone
Methamphetamine
One of the strong barbiturates like Secobarbital, Pentobarbital, Amobarbital, or Sodium thiopental.

If ketamine is something you can actually be prescribed to use at home, I would take that instead of one of the bottom 2. I guess I'd keep the barb and drop the meth in that case since I can get meth pretty easily now but I can't get any strong barbiturates (I'll find a source online someday, I hope). Ketamine is hard to find. I can easily get other NMDA receptor antagonists online though.

And I don't want to have a medical condition requiring any of those. Would be nice if they'd prescribe meth as an appetite suppressant and weight loss drug to anyone who is really overweight and doesn't have a high blood pressure (if you take meds for blood pressure that control it well, you'd still be allowed to have it prescribed).

(I assume it has to be legal in my country to count).


----------



## Soliele

^^ There is a stimulant drug that was recently approved for obesity in the US, I can't remember the name now. But I know when it hit the shelves many people took it as a stand-in when they couldn't buy Adderall. Not sure what country you're in.


----------



## f33lg00d

Soliele said:


> ^^ There is a stimulant drug that was recently approved for obesity in the US, I can't remember the name now. But I know when it hit the shelves many people took it as a stand-in when they couldn't buy Adderall. Not sure what country you're in.



Like OTC? Cause the only OTC (in USA) stim that I find recreational at all is propylhexedrine.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Have a Dr appt wed, so two days and I am hoping like mad I can get her to rewrite me my xanax Rx. She was giving 60 bars a month, the Dr before that was giving me 90 lol. That Dr left so I was dropped to 4mg a day. I was looking at a bunch of my empty bottles and she would give me 5 refills per Rx. So when I felt my tolerance was getting too high I told her I wanted to switch off to kpins and taper off. This was entirely my idea and she didn't seem to care. I'm feeling the need for xanax again. Ppl sell them around here all the time but at seven or eight bucks per 2mg its insane. I have an overseas pharm who has decent prices on generic south american alp but its a 10 day ship time and its still not as cheap as my copay. Its weird BC when I got the first Rx I don't remember what I said, fwiw it was like and ojvyea I take xanax. O yes xanax is great how much do you take? Lol no wonder that Dr doesn't work there anymore.


----------



## Antgina

I currently get prescribed 30 milligram Xr adderall 30 a month and 5 milligram of IR adderall 30 a month I also received a hundred twenty two milligram white sticks"Xanax " 30- 100 
 milligrams seroquel and 90 .5klonopin. on top of that I get 90 10 mg Roxis ..... its a good combo to say the least
milligrams seroquel


----------



## Antgina

wow if I was getting that every month I be in heaven lol!!


----------



## Survival0200

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:


> One of the strong barbiturates like Secobarbital, Pentobarbital, Amobarbital, or *Sodium thiopental*.


First time I've ever heard of anyone dreaming of sodium thiopental prescription. :D Good luck with finding that in tablet form! (It's usually as a powder, with water added to make it injectable _to induce or to maintain anesthesia_)


----------



## D's

Oxycodone
Temazepam
Adderal/Amphetamines


----------



## Tryptamino

1. Temazepam
2. Desoxyn
3. Xyrem


----------



## Soliele

To f33lgood, it is not OTC. I believe it is the drug Qnexa, which is a combination of phentermine (the stimulant) and topirimate (not sure what this does, honestly).


----------



## whynotginger

muscle relaxants+LSD+ketamine=full body orgasm, uncontrollable fits of ecstatic laughter, absolutely amazing (depending on your tolerance and if you are in a comfortable setting)


----------



## rhonda5558

Fentenyl patches
Dilaudid
roxies


----------



## easy as

- Hydromorphone
- Demerol/Meperidine IV
- Oxymorphone


----------



## New

Desoxyn
Oxymorphone
Ketamine


----------



## phenethylo J

Oxymorphone
ketamine
cannabis


----------



## f33lg00d

Soliele said:


> To f33lgood, it is not OTC. I believe it is the drug Qnexa, which is a combination of phentermine (the stimulant) and topirimate (not sure what this does, honestly).


 
Ahh I wanna try phentermine, see how it compares to amphetamine. I hear the beetles used to take it.


----------



## drugstrading

OC
V10
Restoril


----------



## Felonious Monk

rhonda5558 said:


> Fentenyl patches



Fent patches were really disappointing to me, like an IR maintenance med.


----------



## Rio Fantastic

Oxycodone
Desoxyn 
Mandrax


----------



## percojerk

#240 30mg ir oxycodone
#120 1mg xanax
# 30 2MG klonopin


----------



## WhereDaFebreeze

240 Roxy 30s
120 Hydro 10s
120 Xanax 4mg


----------



## Colonel Contin

Why hydros?  Is there something awesome going on with antihisimine potentiation that makes hydros produce an alluring effect?  Seems like the roxi would overpower the hydro and you'd only benefit from the analgesic effects of the acitamenophen... You'd basically be taking Percocet then, right?  Do hydro and oxycodone enhance one another?


----------



## hangyourhead

Xyrem
Desoxyn
Oxymorphone

Temazepam
Ketamine
Oxymorphone


----------



## terelli

I have a script for 120 40 mg's of oxycontin and 160 10mg of oxycodone for "break through" also..... I don't take all of that btw. . . I do hoard around 1/3 of it.  How much could I safely plug and feel something?  I obviously have some tolerance. . .  Thanks if anyone can help!


----------



## bunny99

I'm on 60mg. Morphine Sulf. ER 2x a day, and 20mgs. oxycodone hcl 4x a day. I definitely need stronger meds for my backpain but, i really don't think my pain management Doc would prescribe it to me. Quite a few years back i was using 4mg. dilaudid 4xdaily it helped alot better than what i take now but could have used a long-acting to go along with it and that would have been "Just Right" as Baby Bear would say. My problem is : I'm afraid to ask for certain types of meds. that I know will help 'cause I feel that he would think i just wanted to get "High"(a little,maybe). Even though my ex-rays and MRI's show that my back is F---ed Up and i am in alot of pain. Is there a generic dilaudid, i only know about KNOLL. On medicare ins. some scripts can be costly! I'm also taking Adderall ER 30 mg. once daily and 1 mg. Xanax at nite to help me sleep. Does anyone have any suggestions how I would go about asking my Doc, withou him thinking that i'm just an addict and want to get high? Would love some input on this, pleeze!?


----------



## Draven26

hangyourhead said:


> Xyrem
> Desoxyn
> Oxymorphone
> 
> Temazepam
> Ketamine
> Oxymorphone



Damn.. I like your taste! I'd probably want all that myself shit!


----------



## Sprout

Depends on whether the prescription is with refills for life and can't be cancelled. 
If infinite: Oxymorphone, Freebase Cocaine and 4-MAR.
If for a short while in actual life: 30-40mg Methadone a day, Midazolam and Desoxyn.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

At the moment, it would be very nice to have a big ole bottle of scripted methadone, instead of this clinic nonsense.


----------



## fellow89

1. Pregabalin (lyrica)
2. Tramadol
3. Clonazepam


----------



## bunny99

8mgs. Dilaudid 3xdaily(injected,of course), 1 15mg.(old fashioned,from1980) Desoxyn in the a.m. and 1or 2 "Reds"(Seconal) at bedtime, if needed. What a dream come true, that's if it was free for ever and ever!!! I would be one of the happiest women on the face of this earth, if this could only be REAL!


----------



## bunny99

I would try 3 of the 40 mgs. oxycontin, and see how that does. That should feel nice and warm and etc. I'm remembering how 2 #4 dilaudid's (injected) used to feel.  Reeeeeeeel Good! Wish i had a few right this second!!


----------



## bunge

bunny99 said:


> I'm on 60mg. Morphine Sulf. ER 2x a day, and 20mgs. oxycodone hcl 4x a day. I definitely need stronger meds for my backpain but, i really don't think my pain management Doc would prescribe it to me. Quite a few years back i was using 4mg. dilaudid 4xdaily it helped alot better than what i take now but could have used a long-acting to go along with it and that would have been "Just Right" as Baby Bear would say. My problem is : I'm afraid to ask for certain types of meds. that I know will help 'cause I feel that he would think i just wanted to get "High"(a little,maybe). Even though my ex-rays and MRI's show that my back is F---ed Up and i am in alot of pain. Is there a generic dilaudid, i only know about KNOLL. On medicare ins. some scripts can be costly! I'm also taking Adderall ER 30 mg. once daily and 1 mg. Xanax at nite to help me sleep. Does anyone have any suggestions how I would go about asking my Doc, withou him thinking that i'm just an addict and want to get high? Would love some input on this, pleeze!?


Ask to swap one of your current meds like the oxy ir for hydromorphone, ask for alow dose so he doesnt think your drug seeking and slowly build it over a few months.....it worked for me.lol

OT: oxymorphone, flunitrazepam, GHB.


----------



## hfa

Opana 10mg IR #480
Valium 10mg #480
Dilaudid 8mg #480


----------



## Harrisment

I'm prescribed opana ER, but would love to try the IR's just so I don't have to deal with the gel.

And although I have a decent tolerance, I'd love a bottle of the 50mg zohydro's to see how they would be insufflated.


----------



## Swisss

Definatly 2mg klonopins 
20mg dex
roxi 30's 
seroquel( already have, and it's a life saver for sleep on vyvanse)
promethazine


----------



## Swisss

Has anyone heard of the oldschool Xanax waffles? 16 mg


----------



## bunge

^
16mg of alprazolam in one pill!
christ, thats a blackout dose. i have a fair tolerance to GABA-ergics but i wouldnt be able to handle a third of that dose.lol


----------



## Ekscentra

hangyourhead said:


> Xyrem
> Desoxyn
> Oxymorphone



Funny, my list was exactly identical. Excellent taste, mate! And Ketamine would certainly be my 4th, if I might add...

As far as those still prescribed in other countries, I'd have to add Ketobemidone, Flunitrazepam, and Ibogaine to that list, with Psilocybin being my 4th, again. I wonder what they prescribe that for up in Canada? I haven't been able to find any info on that.


----------



## SirTophamHat

currently

1. diazepam
2. marijuana
3. dmt

already have #1, #2 is flat out legal some places, and #3 is a fantasy.

if i had to replace marijuana with an actual pharm it would probably be something like hydromorphone (love the short duration), morphine (love how "clean" it feels), or something i haven't tried yet that's better.


----------



## bunny99

Does anyone remember the "old school" Waffle Methadone Cookies? Man, those were Grrreat!! So was the 15mg. long acting Desoxyn(back in the 70's&80's). Wish I could still get them!!


----------



## Kittycat5

Swisss said:


> Has anyone heard of the oldschool Xanax waffles? 16 mg



This cannot be real. Can you post a link? I love old drug shit but never heard of this.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Swisss said:


> Has anyone heard of the oldschool Xanax waffles? 16 mg





Kittycat5 said:


> This cannot be real. Can you post a link? I love old drug shit but never heard of this.



That's what I was thinking...  I'm pretty sure they've never made a bigger dose of Xanax.  It's actually a relatively newer drug and only more recently did it get so crazy common.  When 3mg XRs came out that was a big deal too, so pretty sure there were never bigger doses..  Maybe you're thinking of the old 16mg Dilaudid.. (that was a thing, right?)


----------



## hangyourhead

hfa said:


> Opana 10mg IR #480
> Valium 10mg #480
> Dilaudid 8mg #480



Holy fuck, #480 is a legitimate script # that can be prescribed?! That changes everything!  but honestly, it would be some news to me, IMHO have no idea that any doctor can write up #480 of x/anything?!



			
				 Felonious Monk said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking... I'm pretty sure they've never made a bigger dose of Xanax. It's actually a relatively newer drug and only more recently did it get so crazy common. When 3mg XRs came out that was a big deal too, so pretty sure there were never bigger doses.. Maybe you're thinking of the old 16mg Dilaudid.. (that was a thing, right?)



To my knowledge, yes 16mg hydromorphone capsules (I believe capsules) existed or IMHO thought they still did. I was always more of an IV smack type o' guy or oxymorphone/fentanyl. I've shot Dilly's with a dope tolerance and felt nothing, they were prescription-grade and all no online shit. Just over a gram tolerance of South Colombian ECP refined heroin/China White too.


----------



## bigzip44

i don't know what it is - i have literally never had a problem getting desoxyn. in fact, this spaced out dr decided to put me on it w/o me even knowing it existed and later, i got some dude to hook up some adderral and some desoxyn at the same exact time "to see which worked best for my ADHD" lol. you guys really think desoxyn is that special? i wonder how many of you guys have actually tried it that want it so bad. i literally flushed 200 of those things awhile back. :/

anyway

1. ZOHYDRO 50mg - i would like a large vat filled with these
2. OXYCONTIN 80mg (NOT OP) - again in a large container of some kind
3. this would have to be something rare you could only score in a hospital, thinking like a vial of MIDAZOLAM or maybe KETALAR or perhaps oh I KNOW!: I want a zillion preloaded rigs filled with ativan for IM shots anytime I want em! Beats xanax bars any day of the week. But then you have to wonder, wouldn't a fat shot in the ass of midazolam suffice or be even better??????

Hmm.


----------



## bigzip44

I FORGOT OXYMORPHONE. Whichever the best formulation is: vials vials vials and vials.


----------



## f33lg00d

You flushed a gram of pharm meth down the toilet.. Dear lord, why?


----------



## Draven26

f33lg00d said:


> You flushed a gram of pharm meth down the toilet.. Dear lord, why?



Seriously man.. didn't even consider asking if anyone would buy it off em! So fucked up!


----------



## bunny99

You must of been pretty fucked up, to do such a sad thing!


----------



## Toz

MMJ
Ketamine
Diacetylmorphine

give me these 3 prescriptions and I'm set for life


----------



## Big Bertha

Wow! Seroquel.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Soliele said:


> ^^ There is a stimulant drug that was recently approved for obesity in the US, I can't remember the name now. But I know when it hit the shelves many people took it as a stand-in when they couldn't buy Adderall. Not sure what country you're in.



The only weight loss drugs I know of that are OTC in the USA are non-stimulant types and things with weak stimulants like synephrine (bitter orange). There is this pill that says Mood Enhancing Stimulant Formula or something like that at GNC that contains a synthetic stimulant of some kind (if the chemical I think is a stimulant is one) and it provides an easily noticeable mood improvement and energy. 




Survival0200 said:


> First time I've ever heard of anyone dreaming of sodium thiopental prescription. :D Good luck with finding that in tablet form! (It's usually as a powder, with water added to make it injectable _to induce or to maintain anesthesia_)



I'd have no problem with injecting it - I would use IM injection as I can't find veins very easily (only IV'd things a small number of times - mostly or all psychedelics) and I think it is safer to inject into a muscle than a vein. I know what it is used for, including lethal injection (in the past - the EU won't export to the USA and the US company stopped making it) and euthanasia (including in humans). I'd just take a lower dose so I don't lose consciousness.



f33lg00d said:


> Ahh I wanna try phentermine, see how it compares to amphetamine. I hear the beetles used to take it.



Phentermine is probably not very good compared to amphetamine. I've only done plain amphetamine once and had a bad time due to anxiety and I think my blood pressure got way too high. I have tried phendimetrazine and it is much better than phentermine and is as potent as amphetamine. It is a prodrug for phenmetrazine, which was used by the Beatles and is better than phendimetrizine but I doubt you could get phenmetrazine - you'd probably have to try to get phendimetrazine.


----------



## Pill2Chill

flunitrazepam, adderall, and morphine.


----------



## t-girl72

Phentermine
Adderall
Sebutex


----------



## Brian242

Any form of oxycodone, as much carisoprodol to fill a large swimming pool, and a Medical Marijuana card.

Fuckin doctor red flagged me now


----------



## brandy77ggirl

1.opana
2.dilaudid
3.xanax
That makes me a happy girl.


----------



## Crankinit

1) Hydromorphone - The most euphoric opiate I've tried. XR for the day, IR to prep and IV at night.
2) Xyrem - GHB, the best GABAergic drug I've tried. It's like alcohol with a bit of valium thrown in, more euphoric than both and none of the side effects of either.
3) Ketamine - because sometimes, even with all your favorite drugs, this world gets boring, in which case it's nice to drop in on another one with the plunge of a needle.





> Phentermine
> Adderall
> Sebutex



This is the weirdest answer I've seen in this thread. Why phentermine, let alone on top of adderall? And of all the opioids in the world, you choose subutex?


----------



## Swisss

Never seen the waffles but the reason I brought it up was to see if anyone actually has. I was told by my dad that he used to be able to gettem back in his pill days. Shit just sounded crazy


----------



## Screaming_Skull

Don't know if I ever replied to this, but for me

1. Oxymorphone 10mg IR 120#
 2. Xanax 2mg- 120#
  3. Methamphetamine(Desoxyn?)- 10mg 90#
 Once of each class of drugs. Would consume the opiate and benzo on the daily, and MAYBE a small dose of amphetamine each day, but mostly just for when I felt like getting spun.


----------



## Turk@GG

1. 10mg Valium (get 90/mo)
2. OxyIR 30s
3. Soma 350mg (get 120/mo)


----------



## dopemaster

Clonazepam
Dex-Amp
Any Barbituate


----------



## smokemctoke420

Valium 10mg 4X a day 
Adderall 30mg IR 2X a day 
Oxycodone 30mg 4X a day 

That would kick ass but I'm like 99% sure I'll never have any 3 of those scripts, although recently I got prescribed adderall but only enough for a month and I couldn't get it refilled. I know I would never get all 3 at the same time but its wishful thinking. Lol


----------



## Turk@GG

^never say never! 

Haha, but it's probably for the best, right?


----------



## luggage

medicinal marijuana, medicinal marijuana, medicinal marijuana


----------



## smokemctoke420

Turk@GG said:


> ^never say never!
> 
> Haha, but it's probably for the best, right?



Oh its definetly for the best, or i would be a zombie who does nothing but nod out and drool on himself. Haha


----------



## Alice_Chipper

1. Xanax (alprazalam)
2. Imovane (zoplocone or whatever the fuck it is called)
3. The contraceptive pill... because, well, you know.


----------



## cj

1. Oxymorphone
2.xanax
3.adderal


----------



## bunny99

If you are talking about the Methadone Wafers, I've seen them. My girlfriend and I split one a couple of times. My Uncle used to be a Heroin addict and back in the 70's he got on the program. Back then they gave the patients the Wafers. I remember them being a pinkish color. They were great the couple times I did them but, I was very much younger then and a rookie on top of that. Wow, I wish drugs still affected me like that now. I can't get a opiate high or any kind of "High" anymore. My tolerence is just to high. I'm not on anything really heavy but, I guess it's from all the years of using in such high dose's for so long. I really miss that warm and fuzzy feeling. So sad


----------



## Zenethylamine

One pill of 10mg IR Oxymorphone per month.

Two pills of 5mg IR Desoxyn per month.

One decent sized vial of Ketamine per year.

That's all... I'd refuse the offer if I had to take more. Too dangerous.


----------



## phatass

Crankinit said:


> 1) Hydromorphone - The most euphoric opiate I've tried. XR for the day, IR to prep and IV at night.
> 2) Xyrem - GHB, the best GABAergic drug I've tried. It's like alcohol with a bit of valium thrown in, more euphoric than both and none of the side effects of either.
> 3) Ketamine - because sometimes, even with all your favorite drugs, this world gets boring, in which case it's nice to drop in on another one with the plunge of a needle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the weirdest answer I've seen in this thread. Why phentermine, let alone on top of adderall? And of all the opioids in the world, you choose subutex?



^^Same... my fav opiate
my favourite gabaergic
my favourite dissssiative!!!


----------



## TheLostBoys

1) Levarphanol

2) Temazepam

3) ZoHydro


----------



## Crankinit

phatass said:


> ^^Same... my fav opiate
> my favourite gabaergic
> my favourite dissssiative!!!



Let's be drug buddies %)


----------



## bunny99

You said IR to prep and IV at night . How do you do this?  Years ago I used the dilaudud K4mg. tablet and would just cold shake it in the syr. So, I now have hydromorphone hcl 5mg. IR. How is that in comparison to the 4mg. dilly I mentioned?  Should it be heated? Is it as safe as the dilly's were when injected? Please I really need to know A.S.A.P.        Thanks


----------



## phatass

Crankinit said:


> Let's be drug buddies %)



LOL... mos def bro!


----------



## PurpleKush1

1. Hydromorphone
2. Flunitrazepam
3. <<Medical>> Diacetyl-Morphine


----------



## lowski E

im on a similar combo now and its awesome....it makes me look forward to everyday

1) Xanax #120 2mg 4xday
2)Adderall #90 30mg IR 3xday
3) Oxycodone #120 30mg 6xday (get Rx every 2 weeks)
4) Subutex #90 8mg 3xday (when I need them incase I run out of oxy) so I always have them

My doctor is the shit


----------



## stone9512

Oxymorphone 2
Adderal 3
Combined 1 1 1 above and way beyond


----------



## stone9512

Since others have more than 3 I must add my,
Roxicodone 30s ir
Ambien
Kolonipin
Xanax


----------



## Becca83

I am currently living in Denmark and the only thing I am missing is the benzo
I get
Dex
Ketogan and tramodol er
And have a pot plant in the back yard guess that could maybe replace the benzo
Don't know why but I do miss my vics


----------



## JackiePeyton

I have what I need
Maybe a nitrous hookup

or some 3-Quinuclidinyl benzilate to spray at my neighbor who has made my life hell


----------



## Hear Me Roar

1. Lorazepam
2. Oxy
3. Zopiclone (not because of its recreational effects, I get real bad metal mouth. Just because I have insomnia)


----------



## the_ketaman

1. Oxymorphone/fent/hydromorphone
2. Midazolam
3. Desoxyn

The best opiates, the only injectable benzo & the best pharm stimulant. If I could add one more it'd be ketamine. I snooped out a vial of ketalar/ketaset when I was 16 & I hadnt started using needles yet so I greatly regret not being able to IM some coz ever since its been powdered cut k which id never IM!


----------



## liftedgift

lowski E said:


> im on a similar combo now and its awesome....it makes me look forward to everyday
> 
> 1) Xanax #120 2mg 4xday
> 2)Adderall #90 30mg IR 3xday
> 3) Oxycodone #120 30mg 6xday (get Rx every 2 weeks)
> 4) Subutex #90 8mg 3xday (when I need them incase I run out of oxy) so I always have them
> 
> My doctor is the shit



Wow man I'd be loving life too with all that, he most definitely is the shit. 
If I had to pick 3 I think the first 3 you have there would be it.


----------



## JackiePeyton

How about some Propofol drips like Michael Jackson, just for a touch of insomnia?


----------



## souldiezel71

I'd be happy with a vicodin !I know its weak but it beats a half a fifth of tequila!


----------



## Tryptamino

I need nothing more than vials of ketamine and medical cannabis concentrates.


----------



## methkite

Adderall IR 20mg: 60count: 2x daily

what I fucking need:
*more adderall
*benzo script
*subutex script

That would be nice.


----------



## jennifercline

Methadone 6/day of 10 mg.
Xanax 2 1mg/day
Fioricet
Promethazine


----------



## miyo00124

1.hydromorphone
2.xanax
3.desoxyn
honestly though I wouldn't want to have a prescription for these because I'm not really down for become dependent on any of these especially xanax.
edit : totally forgot about medical cannabis! I'd take that over any of these prescriptions


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Clonazepam
Dextroamphetamine
Oxycodone

soon...


----------



## Leegrow

Psychlone Jack said:


> Clonazepam
> Dextroamphetamine
> Oxycodone



Exact same.


----------



## ykm420

1.) Methadone
2.) Roofies
3.) Desoxyn


----------



## 20021981

Xanax, Valium, Stilnox


----------



## medicine mouth

8 mg hydromorphone
30 mg oxycodone
80 mg oxycontin


----------



## Kilfer

Diacetylmorphine is not legal in America so I can't name it I guess. Too bad, anyway here goes:

1-Fentanyl at enough dosage to deliver the massive opioid punch it packs
2-Liquid methylphenidate for plugging bliss
3-Nembutal at therapeutic dose, just wanna buzz and sleep not pass away.


----------



## silas GUY

1 OC 80mg  #60
 2 oxy 30mg #480
 3 opana 40mg #120 
 my # amount could easily go up every month to stay ahead of my wicked tolerance! at some point im sure i would have to curb it back down just to obtain pain relief. I would truly prefer stem cell treatment that could repair my spine; additionally fix the damage the RX scripts have done!


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

I'm unlucky enough to have my dream RX (bad accident FUCKED arm that needs regular ssurgery) 120 oc 80s a month + 224 oxynorm 20s a month. 

But OT: Dipipenone x120 pink tabs
             Dipipenone x120 pink tabs
             Dipipenone x120 pink tabs. AKA WELLCONAL


----------



## WildHorses

1. Tylenol 3
2. Estrogen patch
3. Klonopin


----------



## downerhead

Rohypnol 2mg #120
Morphine IR 60mg #120
Rorer or Lemmon 714 Quaaludes #90
I think I could live the rest of my life happily if I got those every month.


----------



## the_farklenator

1 10mg ambien # 30
2 20 mg adderall ir #60
3 30mg oxycodone #60 
(refills lol)


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I already have all I need


----------



## lowski E

Oh I forgot I get 60 mg klonopin....20 30 mg morphine instant and 20 100 extended life is beautiful


----------



## ykm420

Phatass and I are already drug buddies! New list would be, per month;
160x Secobarbital 100mg 
450x Methadone 10mg 
360x Flunitrazepam 2mg


----------



## Leegrow

500x Oxycodone 30mg
360x Klonopin 1mg
120x Quaalude (they sound fun, and since YKM said roofies )


----------



## ykm420

You can sub my dones for Methaqualone, I don't mind !


----------



## SirTophamHat

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> I already have all I need



What do you have?

I'd like a laudanum script, a dilaudid script, and an amphetamine script.


----------



## ATLL765

Some ungodly amount of Hydromorphone. At least 240 - 8mg per month
Then I'd probably say something like 60 - 2mg alprazolam 
Then maybe a bunch of morphine too for when I need something longer lasting than hydromorphone.


----------



## phatass

SirTophamHat said:


> What do you have?
> 
> I'd like a laudanum script, a dilaudid script, and an amphetamine script.



*Edit*: I would say lucky you, but i presume you have chronic pain... oh you said i'd "like" i read "have" for some reason, so th rest of this txt is a bit pointless... i'm happy with my benzo/stim/mood stabiliser Rx Yes i would love to hav a oxy or dilly + methamp + llude Rx, but since i don't need it, and i would abuse th fuck out of it,run out early, withdrawls, yoyo effect like a mofo etc.....


----------



## bgpreppro1369

I was prescribed 10mg opana ir #180, 100mg ms contin #90, 2mg xanax #90 and 350mg soma #120 while in pain management before 26th birthday knocked me off the mom's badass insurance. Those were some of the best and worst years of my young life, 27 now. If I had to choose only three and those three could be absolutely anything then I would have to choose
10mg opana ir #240 (only endo name brand pinks or endo generic pinks)

5mg Opana ir #240 (only endo name brand blues or endo generic blues)

30mg MSIR #240 (just because they're so fucking easy to convert to good old trusty diacetylmorphine/pure horse son! Gitty the goddamn fuck up boy! Yeeee oooooh!)

Damn... Got carried away... Ahem! It's probably safe to bet death would be evident before the first month ended. HA!


----------



## Illyria99

Norco
Fioricet
Lomotil


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

SirTophamHat said:


> What do you have?



focalin and ativan, they keep all my cravings at bay, the most I have otherwise is a couple beers


----------



## SirTophamHat

Word.  All I need right now besides my one script is beer and if I can get it weed.  Some places prescribe that one anyway...


----------



## vajeeh

Hydromorphone Vials
klonopin/clonazepam
quaalude/Methaqualone


----------



## vajeeh

bgpreppro1369 said:


> I was prescribed 10mg opana ir #180, 100mg ms contin #90, 2mg xanax #90 and 350mg soma #120 while in pain management before 26th birthday knocked me off the mom's badass insurance. Those were some of the best and worst years of my young life, 27 now. If I had to choose only three and those three could be absolutely anything then I would have to choose
> 10mg opana ir #240 (only endo name brand pinks or endo generic pinks)
> 
> 5mg Opana ir #240 (only endo name brand blues or endo generic blues)
> 
> 30mg MSIR #240 (just because they're so fucking easy to convert to good old trusty diacetylmorphine/pure horse son! Gitty the goddamn fuck up boy! Yeeee oooooh!)
> 
> Damn... Got carried away... Ahem! It's probably safe to bet death would be evident before the first month ended. HA!



yeah I think 90% of us who got our wish would probably die within the next refill. And why would you choose 5mg and 10mg? Was it in the thought that you couldn't choose the same pills twice or something? A lot of people here have just been listing the meds, without a quantity, to avoid this conundrum your facing by listing the same med twice. 

But I like your taste though. I've only had opana one time. And it was only decent cuz I was in the hospital and had to take it orally rather than being able to take it IV at home. 

How could you have possibly been prescribed 60mg of oxymorphone, 300mg of morphine, 6mg of xanax, and 1400mg of soma to take every day? That's a lethal combination even if taken as prescribed, let alone squeezing in a little more here or there. Did you have cancer or something?


----------



## Sprout

4-MAR.
6-MAM.
Triazolam.


----------



## Alreadybaked

I skipped through a few pages but I didn't see a single fentanyl, but like I said I just skipped through.

1.) #30 100mcg gel fentanyl
2.) #120 2mg xanax
3.) #60 30mg adderal

I would've went with good ol' Roxy as well but those three pretty much sum up my pharmaceutical habit desires. extremely strong opiate (who most people say feels "soulless" which I don't get), a fast acting benzo; perfect for sleep and all around relaxation. and a good Rx stim for getting shit done. I'm really good at hoarding my medication so after a few months I'd have a lot of excess pills and alternate from wearing and smoking the patches. I love reading others responses, gives you insight into how different people's taste can be, even when just narrowed to pharms.


----------



## Erikmen

150 mcg gel fentanyl.
Roxys.
Adderal.


----------



## Alreadybaked

Erikmen I didn't even know they made a 150mcg patch. I've been smoking/wearing them for years. my guy used to get 20 100s and 10 50's now they've taken him off the 50's completely. I only get them for about a week out of every month but I'll be sad if they completely taper him.


----------



## SolidEther

Easy, 

1.Adderall
2.Klonopin
3.Oxymorphone

All day every day.


----------



## Erikmen

Alreadybaked said:


> Erikmen I didn't even know they made a 150mcg patch. I've been smoking/wearing them for years. my guy used to get 20 100s and 10 50's now they've taken him off the 50's completely. I only get them for about a week out of every month but I'll be sad if they completely taper him.



Be careful when you presume things:
I had to use them! Because of surgery pain, so they would glue me 3 pieces of 50 mcgs all the time.
After that I started smoking in foil. Don´t say to people "even I know this or that" nobody knows who you are.
No 50 mcg from factory even I know that!! That´s how we made it for me!
Roxys are cool I wish I could also add industrial/medical heroin, or whatever they use to have here in Canada.

Oxymorphone

All day every day. Also cool!!


----------



## SolidEther

Renz Envy said:


> I would call him out on that.



HE say "Proof"

Everybody scan your scripts... Not your name..LOL


----------



## lowski E

I got all mine.....
1) Xanax 120 2mg pill instant release a month
2) Adderall Instant Release 30 mg , 60 pills a month
3) Subutex 8 mg, 30 pills a month
4) 120 30mg Roxicodones, when needed cuz of 5 slipped discs and in may i broke 7 ribs


----------



## Erikmen

Always good to have Xanax (2mg x 2) 3 x a day.
Opana is good but Adderal would really be a change
Roxy for pain. Just like you said 120 30 mg for pain management.
Fentanyl in other ways of administration, not only patches. That would be nice.


----------



## Leegrow

360x Opana 30mg IR, before reformulated
120x Xanax 2mg 
120x Quaaludes! w/e mg they come in


----------



## Erikmen

Even better ..


----------



## skiliad

*can i be red flagged*

Im get #90 1mg xanax from my primary care provider. I get #90 adderall from my psychiatrist and i get #60 suboxone from a specialist. Will i get red flagged from the 
Govt since alot of these dont go along together very well. And also since im using three different doctors


----------



## Erikmen

360x Opana 30mg IR
120x Xanax 2mg 
120x 100 mcg fentanyl


----------



## emitt_roxpana

I got hurt bad in Afghanistan and now receive this and could not ask for more
1- (240)15mg opana er (g76)
2- (160)15mg roxy for break through
3- (90)op 80


----------



## I B Profane

Phenobarbital 100mg X 120
Diazepam 10mg X 120
Oxymorphone IR 30mg X 120

I chose phenobarbital because its the only barb I've tried...would love to check out secobarbital as well.

Diazepam FTW. The grand daddy of all benzos, and my personal fav. I see no reason to change this one unless they come out with a really kickass RC benzo....I've heard good things about flubromazelam.

Opana cuz it's awesome. I need an opiate in there and tbh I prefer pharm grade oxymorphone and hydromorphone to dope. Fentanyl would also be a strong contender for this list, but id probably die. Lol

My oh my, in a perfect world...

If this list had no limit I'd also get some desoxyn for productivity, zolpidem for sleep, various qualuudes, barbiturates and opiates for the good feels, Xyrem (ghb cuz its awesome) and gabapentin/lyrica cuz I already have gabapentin and it's a pretty neat drug.


----------



## Parabolan

1. Valium
2. Adderall
3. Opana

Never tried ludes but i imagine they would be fun..


----------



## skahead17

desoxyn-if u ever gt the chance go be a rocket ship and see what desoxyn means.
k-best drug pretty much hands down
dilaudid. only opiate i dont get raging nausea from.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

K makes me grandiose/paranoid
benzos are cognition-killers
meth is a brain-killer
opiates are not sustainable, and are anti-chollingergics
hallucinogens=bad trip
non-brain-killer stims are my shit (dexmethylphenidate, amp)
anything else recreational is illegal

And so...

I only care about my stim script. Anything else they give me is non-recreational, but I must take it.


----------



## CrowetheCat

Hmmm... Oxycodone, Adderall and Morphine!


----------



## Sprout

SproutOnSmack said:


> 4-MAR.
> 6-MAM.
> Triazolam.



This.
As ever.


----------



## AA357

Quaaludes
Desoxyn
Opana


----------



## AnythingEverything

1. 2mg Xanax in doses of 20mg +
2. Any form of Oxycodone in doses of 200mg +
3. Cocaine HCL

My current prescriptions((( nothing that I could possibly get any kind of high from:

20mg diazepam
32mg Suboxone
Other psych drugs nor worth mentioning.


----------



## ykm420

Viagra
Cialis
Extenze


----------



## The_donk_

Xanax 4mg a day
Lyrica ..try it if you haven't!! 600-1000 mg a day strong benzo like effect great nerve pain killer others have also described it like ghb
Hydrocodone 40 mg a day mild pain killer I'm sensetive to them 

And I'd like to try adderall only ever had shitty crack lab meth


----------



## Erikmen

1-2-3) the one it works when I´m on pain..


----------



## SirTophamHat

Laudanum, opana, dextroamp

And I'm gud


----------



## Leegrow

It's easily OG Opanas, OxyIRs, and Xanax--bars

The Oxys I would chew, Opana I would sniff, and Xanax I would chew at wim %)


----------



## bennyballs

Hmm, probably fentanyl, ketamine and a good benzo, probably 20mg temazepam


----------



## THCified

Since i unfortunately need it, Methylphenidate, but if i could i'd be just healthy instead of needing a or sum meds to feel good, better! It's bad to need something to be kinda usual...


----------



## TheLostBoys

1) Zohydro

2) Temazepam

3) Morphine


----------



## zaborav

From NHS:

DIPIPANONE and Cyclizine tabs 10/30mg three tds
LORAZEPAM tabs 2.5mg qds
TEMAZEPAM oral solution SF 10mg/5mL 15mL nocte

If I were to be able to be dispensed from ANY country:

ENDO OPANA IR tabs 5 and 10mg, 15mg qds OR Abbott/Mallinckrodt DILAUDID tabs 2, 4 & 8mg tabs 14mg qds;
GADOR ALPLAX tabs 2mg tds, qds if req. (from Belgium with EHIC, branded XANAX costs only €3.69 per box or bottle of 50, but my opportunities for EU travel have become less and less frequent);
HALCION tabs 250mcg two nocte for INDUCTION of sleep; TUINAL caps 100/100mg one nocte for MAINTENANCE of sleep.

There is also a desire to find a country where 10mg PALFIUM (Dextromoramide tartrate) tabs 10mg are still available - my Dutch pharmacy has told me that strength has been withdrawn from the Netherlands market and only 5mg available, meaning my dosage of 25mg would cost a FORTUNE (5mg tabs are, or were, only €2 per box cheaper than 10mg); the only other country it is still licenced in is IRELAND and I am unable to find any Irish pharmacy website giving pricing on this item - Flynn Pharma have ceased production of TUINAL in Ireland, but the current status of 10mg Palfium tabs is unclear.
Any Irish members able to let us know one way or the other? The biggest problem is that pharmacy prices in Ireland are extremely high and the medications which are discounted on the EHIC scheme are VERY limited; Rohypnol (Roche '542's are the only Flunitrazepam brand available) 1mg ARE included but still cost nearly twice as much as in Belgium WITHOUT the EHIC discount!

Just as a matter of interest I am currently on m/r oxycodone (branded OXYCONTIN 80mg bd with NO rescue meds - I am trying my best to get raised to the 120mg purple OC but my doctor isn't having any of it!), Lorazepqm 2.5mg qds, clonazepam (by brand, Roche's RIVOTRIL always dispensed) 2mg tds, plus Naproxen 250-500mg bd and lansoprazole caps 15mg od, Levothyroxine sodium (Synthroid) 50mcg od. Due to the analgesia situation which does NOT adequately address my pain levels or th duration of action of OC (6.5 hrs max in my case) I have to obtain any rescue medication or additional OC from a private sources which can be very expensive - the average Private Prescription costs £50 and consultations lasting 10 mins can be anything between £20 and £100 dependent on the a Private Physician consulted.
These things may be obtained illicitly from sources who are quite anonymous but that can be a crap shoot especially in the field of opioid analgesics.


----------



## zaborav

Oops, I apaologise for writing a price in the above post - I completely forgot that there is a rule somewhere in the BLUELIGHT User Agreement forbidding such - moderator please replace with XXX or something similar!!!


----------



## Sprout

3,6-DAM.
Desoxyn.
Triazolam.


----------



## spemat

What I want:  30 mg Zenzedi (dexedrine) 120/month
                     2 mg Klonopin                    30/month
                     10 mg Valium                     30/month

What I get:  Adderall IR  90/month
                   KLONOPIN 1mg  15-30/month depending on her mood... she recently said, I don't want to feel like one of those pill pushers.. My adderall will be 60 30 mg XR with 60 30 mg IR soon... next refill because she's an "I need to get you on the XRs)  So we're compromising.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Laudanum, Hashish & MDMA.


----------



## Sleepwalker18

Triazolam, Diazepam, and as many Hydromorphone's I could fit in a giant jar.


----------



## forillydoe

#1 Fentanyl
#2 Adderall XR
#3 good ol marijuana if it counts (alprazolam if it doesn't)


----------



## easy as

Seconal/Nembutal 
diamorphine
meperidine hydrochlorid

Although I love the idea of Laudanum too. Good little historical reminder.


----------



## hangyourhead

Opana IR 10mg tablets.
Temazepam 30mg capsules.
Vials of ketamine.


----------



## Crunb

I already have a Adderall XR 20mg prescription, so I won't put that in the list.
Mine would be:
1.) Desoxyn
2.)Hydrocodone 15/325
3.)Xanax

I love me some stimulants :D Nothing like a day of everything being interesting.


----------



## ihearthemoose

Xanax, fentanyl, adderall


----------



## jchris93

Desoxyn
Dillies (Dilaudid/Hydromorphone, but probably only because I've never tried Opana/Oxymorphone)
Secobarbital


----------



## Killers91

80mg oxycodone
60mg oxy
30mg roxys

lol


----------



## milqy

1. Dilaudid 
2. Fentanyl
3. Xanax 

I have anxiety and chronic pain. Im also new to this forum & this is my 1st post.


----------



## ykm420

ykm420 said:


> Viagra
> Cialis
> Extenze


Damn, I knew I wasn't fucking funny.. I tried =/.
To go for the.. 5th time;
-Flunitrazepam (210x 1mg)
-Alprazolam (300x 2mg)
-I guess Roxi's (300x 30mg)
All /month.


----------



## JimGrassigan

1. Dexamyl (never gonna happen, but I wish)
2. Oxymorphone (one day...)
3. Marijuana (so I can't be criminally charged)


----------



## rolllinlikeroyce

ykm420 said:


> Damn, I knew I wasn't fucking funny.. I tried =/.



I actually laughed my ass off haha.

For me:

Roxicodone 30mg
Adderall IR 30mg
Triazolam .25mg

All at the maximum quantities one can get in a month.


----------



## Rio Fantastic

Dexosyn, Diamorphine and Quaaludes (just to see what all the fuss was about)


----------



## Rio Fantastic

ykm420 said:


> Damn, I knew I wasn't fucking funny.. I tried =/.
> To go for the.. 5th time;
> -Flunitrazepam (210x 1mg)
> -Alprazolam (300x 2mg)
> -I guess Roxi's (300x 30mg)
> All /month.



It was actually slightly amusing until you pathetically repeated it begging to be complimented as if putting out a slightly humorous post was such a huge step for you that your fragile ego was crushed when nobody found it funny enough to specifically tell you that you're hilarious and it devastated you so much you felt the need to make this attention-seeking compliment-fishing needy-ass post - "LOOK GUYS! LOOK! SEE, I'M FUNNY! TELL ME I'M FUNNY! LOVE ME! LOVE ME!!!" I could go on but I'm going to cut it short here because the longer I spend on it the more disgusted I'm going to get, so I'll just end it with some advice - get it fucking together, ykm.


----------



## PotatoMan

10mg Norco x 60 (monthly)
54mg Concerta x 60 (monthly)
10mg Valium x 60 (monthly)

Cuz 30 is too little


----------



## Searching4truth

I'm not too into pills but I would love for Ohio to legalize MMJ at least. I would try for that perscription!


----------



## Erikmen

Dillies, Opana, Oxy


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Rio Fantastic said:


> It was actually slightly amusing until you pathetically repeated it begging to be complimented as if putting out a slightly humorous post was such a huge step for you that your fragile ego was crushed when nobody found it funny enough to specifically tell you that you're hilarious and it devastated you so much you felt the need to make this attention-seeking compliment-fishing needy-ass post - "LOOK GUYS! LOOK! SEE, I'M FUNNY! TELL ME I'M FUNNY! LOVE ME! LOVE ME!!!" I could go on but I'm going to cut it short here because the longer I spend on it the more disgusted I'm going to get, so I'll just end it with some advice - get it fucking together, ykm.



Yo you so bad bruh
you da coolest nikkah on here.
E.. a d...
Why even waist time to post that. Yeah and he's the attention seeker gotcha dawggg                             

xanax 
ketamine
maryjane.


----------



## Erikmen

Opiates, benzos + MJ


----------



## amir1091

I'd love a script to Valium, Vyvanse, and Klonopin or Xanax.


----------



## Sprout

D-IX.
Diconal.
Fentanyl.


----------



## Erikmen

Fentanyl of course..50 mcg
Oxycontin 
Dolantin (IM injected version)


----------



## bgpreppro1369

vajeeh said:


> yeah I think 90% of us who got our wish would probably die within the next refill. And why would you choose 5mg and 10mg? Was it in the thought that you couldn't choose the same pills twice or something? A lot of people here have just been listing the meds, without a quantity, to avoid this conundrum your facing by listing the same med twice.
> 
> But I like your taste though. I've only had opana one time. And it was only decent cuz I was in the hospital and had to take it orally rather than being able to take it IV at home.
> 
> How could you have possibly been prescribed 60mg of oxymorphone, 300mg of morphine, 6mg of xanax, and 1400mg of soma to take every day? That's a lethal combination even if taken as prescribed, let alone squeezing in a little more here or there. Did you have cancer or something?


No cancer just chronic pain from several bulging discs, degenerative disc disease, early onset spinal arthritis and sciatic nerve damage. I never would have got that script had I not been going to the PM clinic I was going. I paid to be what they called a VIP patient. I pretty much wrote my own scripts because what I asked for I got. You also asked why I chose oxymorphone hcl instant release twice in THE ONLY TWO DOSAGES THEY COME IN!!!! Sorry not directed towards you but towards idiots who have 30 mg opana ir on their lists. There's no such drug manufactured anywhere in the fucking world. Off topic, so I chose oxymorphone twice because oxymorphone IV is just so goddamn fucking great. Nothing trumps that rush. Atleast nothing I have ever had. I've had pure fentanyl hcl and made my own solutions, all the good pharmaceutical opiods suitable for IV use and have had some really fucking dank heroin many, many times. Absolutely nothing trumps oxymorphone hcl's rush once IVed. I don't give a fuck what anyone says or thinks either. Opana IR 10mg even trumps any and all of its ER brothers up to the 40mg formulation. This list of mine was hypothetical based on my preference towards pharmaceuticals. I don't need any of the others, but some desoxyn would be nice to have with all those oxymorphones and homemade heroin.


----------



## CfZrx

Fentanyl laced Coffee, kratom, mj


----------



## devilsgospel

1. Klonopin 2mgs (favorite benzo)
2. Adderall XRs (because why not)
3. Hydrocodone (I would probably sell most of them)

My neighbor actually has all three of these except replace the Klonopin with Xanax .5mgs. I'm honestly baffled by how you can get all of that prescribed to the same person. I would've called bullshit but he gave me a few of each.


----------



## MindWeather

1. Xanax (2mg)
2. Morphine
3. Methadone


----------



## jamessb

I'm on Percocet 10/325 #120 and Adderall 30mg #60. I'm good with that, but I wish I could get my doctor to put me on Roxicodone instead of Percocet. I go to the VA for my medical treatment and what I've got is actually very good, so I don't want to push it. Damn, I don't need all that acetaminophen!


----------



## Erikmen

Dillies IV, oxy instant release, Fentanyl ..


----------



## juicyred32

Roxy 10s 
Valium or xanax bars
Phentermine


----------



## juicyred32

Oh and weed the high grade


----------



## lowski E

I currently take
1) xanax 2mg sandoz #150
2) adderall 30mg x 90
3) burphenorphine 8mg x 60 (Subutex)


----------



## Erikmen

Fentanyl, methadone + Dillies IV


----------



## jackie jones

Oh, I have become ultra picky with prescriptions since my quasi-sobriety. Pharmaceutical Laudanum, Trial MDMA, and the ever-elusive Dilaudid ampules...


----------



## Erikmen

Dilaudid ampules are the best!


----------



## jackie jones

I imagine so. When I was younger I only injected a few opiates over the course of several years, but when my first m2 hit home, I knew I was in trouble. I went from a psychedelic enthusiast/poly-drug dabbler to a junkie just like that. Scary stuff.


----------



## Erikmen

jackie jones said:


> I imagine so. When I was younger I only injected a few opiates over the course of several years, but when my first m2 hit home, I knew I was in trouble. I went from a psychedelic enthusiast/poly-drug dabbler to a junkie just like that. Scary stuff.



 Indeed, they make you forget all problems and that's bad when you are young and so stressed. Very easy to lose your ways..


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

Oxymorphone 40mg ER x120
Xanax 3mg Bars x120
Dilaudid 8mg x120

Fuck Yeah, my life would be awesome


----------



## Smoky

Most desired or most deadly?


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

jackie jones said:


> I imagine so. When I was younger I only injected a few opiates over the course of several years, but when my first m2 hit home, I knew I was in trouble. I went from a psychedelic enthusiast/poly-drug dabbler to a junkie just like that. Scary stuff.



Yeah I was in the same boat iv dilaudid fucked me up still straightening shit out.


----------



## T1gersxjaw

soundsystem00 said:


> oxycontin xanaxbars lortabs and percocet
> 
> what u want
> 
> what u need
> 
> what u want i got u mang
> 
> 
> hmmmm.
> 
> 1. 2mg xanax
> 2. 80mg oxy
> 3. Some kinda potent amp




lololol that song


----------



## Psychonauticunt

1. Dexedrine - most functional, clean stimulant
2. Flunitrazepam - strongest benzo I ever had
3. Oxycodone - all-purpose painkiller, high oral BA so no need to sniff or bang. If I want the Real McCoy I'll score myself some H.


----------



## Papaverium

at this particular moment...

Pharmaceutical Heroin
Ketaset
Temazepam


----------



## juststl

#1 oxymorphone insulfated, or I.V.
#2 hypromorphone (dilaudid) I.V.
#3 diazepam orally of course


----------



## Lucy Bookit

-oxycontin
-morphine ampules
-fentanyl (just to round it out)


----------



## pillmonster munche

Ohh toughy
 no 1 diamorhine amps thy kickd ass
No 2 diconal mmmm just love them 
No3 temazipam jellies ahh the good ol days lol
Would love to try oxys or something similar but getting thm over here is rare


----------



## Allforall

1st - Clonazepam
2nd - Tilidine (Valoron-N)
3rd - Amphetamine


----------



## zaborav

tina_hindley said:


> - lorazepam, 1mg would do.
> - administered only once a week Subutex 1mg.
> 
> That's it.


How extremely modest. I am guessing your pain and anxiety problems are very mild indeed; I find 1mg lorazepam almost useless - 2.5mg tabs are the strongest available, not quite strong enough for me, but will have to do right now, and equivalent to 1mg alprazolam in potency but have far more side effects and sedative effects, which I find far less attractive, but we have the most expensive XANAX (no generics at all) in Europe, if not the world - the USA probably takes THAT particular biscuit.

Subutex 2mg compares with the standard buprenorphine dosage for moderate pain of 200mcg (0,2mg)

I am using (well, TRYING to) my Company's (limited) influence (through sponsored University Research projects) to introduce hydrocodone bitartrate to the UK market to plug the analgesia 'gap' between Dihydrocodeine and morphine. It's quite a mild opioid, four times the potency of dihydrocodeine tartrate, but I would limit any synergistic additional APAP to 65mg/15mg, the optimum amount. I do not understand the ridiculous amounts added in the USA; it hardly contributes anything more to the analgesia and would be useful only as an antipyretic; before DICODID was withdrawn in Europe and HYDROCODONE limited to the US ONLY, we only got the 10mg pure pills, easy enough to take with an eighth of a standard paracetamol pill for best effect as a mild analgesic. Though LICENCED only as an antitussive.


----------



## Fussbucket

1. Clonazepam
2. Temazepam
3. Lorazepam

You can see what I'm into... lol... It's for sleep. I don't get high off of any of these, but they sure do help me turn off at night, which is what I need.


----------



## PerkMeUp38

15mg Oxycodone 120
10mg Hydrocodone 120
1mg Xanax 90
??


----------



## Erikmen

Why not 40 mg Oxycodone?
 I use to like fentanyl a lot. But since it's way stronger than most opiates, including heroin, it's very difficult to quit.
But it's a wish, desire so I would settle for a life supply of fent.
Best benzodiazepine to go with that? Valium 10 mg.


----------



## PerkMeUp38

You're right Erikmen!? 40's all the way. Screw moderation, it's for sissies!!l lol?


----------



## Erikmen

Yep!  Pretend you can get anything..!


----------



## CfZrx

1 oz strong crack/week, 7 grams super black tar, 1 OZ Meth/ year, 10,000 kpins/year


----------



## PerkMeUp38

Well it's been years but I use to love a good line of coke, when I lived in Florida. It's all over the place down there and I worked in an industry where everyone was doing it!! So I'll ammend my earlier post to include an 8 ball. However, it would be hard to get a script for it!! ? Lol


----------



## Erikmen

CfZrx said:


> 1 oz strong crack/week, 7 grams super black tar, 1 OZ Meth/ year, 10,000 kpins/year


Sounds like fun!  Lol


----------



## Methacodone

#1- 30mg Oxycodone IR (ROXICODONE) QTY #300/Month
#2- 40mg Opana IR (OXYMORPHONE) QTY- #240/Month
#3- 2mg Clonazepam (KLONOPIN) QTY #240/Month

That's my dream 3 monthly RX's.
I'll live an amazing life with those an hand on me all day.
I wouldn't have to depend on Methadone clinics, now that's a dream come true.
God let it be! haha


----------



## PsychedelicWizard

1. Dexedrine 15mg capsules
2. Nabilone 1mg capsules
3. Xanax 2mg wafers

Can`t go wrong with the best stimulant, a nice cannibinoid (most over-rated legal prescription drug, IMO), and a good ativan to end the a rough binge (go for a binge with the dexies, then end it with the cannibinoid and xanax for a nice mellow trippy finish to an energetic dancing sex weekend for example).


----------



## EarthBounded

Desoxyn
Oxy ER
XANAX


----------



## Erikmen

OXY
Fentanyl
Xanax


----------



## jchris93

You'd be dead or worse, and soon, unless truly a seasoned veteran.

That 1oz of crack/week. What are you like by day 3?  Man, I'll bet the cops are afraid of you!    

And as for the tar, why not much purer diamorph?  That mexican crap is a lot of unreacted morphine, at best, and people easily can do such giant doses! 

SoCal cured me.  And quickly.  I wouldn't touch any of that even if paid.  Well, with posible exception of the junk..  I cannot have it in my presence for more than  5-10 mins without either pitching it returning to it.

All that to say, I am personally playing with the rather useless stim m/ethylphenidate.  No, it sucks.  But it is the ritual.  I had mot used any stim but for caffeine since 1998!  I am every bit the fool for chasing a high that is simply not going to happen!  It is so erratic at doses above 40-60mg, and takes a heavy toll on the heart.  Many have claimed it is on par with cocaine!  They must be buying caffeine with benzocaine!  Useless.


----------



## jchris93

AS for choosing 3 drugs, you can sure tell the young from the veterans!   Adderall?  Vicodin?  Benzos?  Just me maybe, but Xanax could be made OTC and I'd be in no hurry to get to the store!

Adderall, no, no.  I do not recommend it, but Desoxyn makes Adderall look like a sleeping tablet.  Vicodin?  Hydro or Oxycodone are more potent than Heroin!


----------



## Methacodone

jchris93 said:


> AS for choosing 3 drugs, you can sure tell the young from the veterans!   Adderall?  Vicodin?  Benzos?  Just me maybe, but Xanax could be made OTC and I'd be in no hurry to get to the store!
> 
> Adderall, no, no.  I do not recommend it, but Desoxyn makes Adderall look like a sleeping tablet.  Vicodin?  Hydro or Oxycodone are more potent than Heroin!



Wtf are you talking about?

Hydrocodone is no where NEAR Heroin's level. unless you got a fake batch of Heroin........
Oxycodone is an amazing and euphoric opiate, but it still NOT as strong as your avg. bag of dope (Heroin).

Heroin is a Schedule I drug, which means it's illegal in the USA and there's no medical need for it.

Hydrocodone, under a year ago, was a Schedule III drug, now, today, it's a Schedule II drug.
Oxycodone has always been a Schedule II drug in the USA.
Schedule II drugs are Narcotics that are medically accepted in the U.S under severe restrictions.

Btw, Vicodin = Hydrocodone.
I don't know if you knew that, in the post you posted.

YOU CAN'T in NO WAY compare Vicodin to Heroin...they're on completely different levels.

A person, who is opiate naïve, and hasn't ever used an opiate, is more than likely to get started on Vicodin or T3/T4 Codeine with APAP/Tylenol...

Know your facts before you post them man. Like I said, unless you got FAKE heroin, you can't compare Vicodin it to H. 

Heroin is on top of the list of strong opiates, while Vicodin is on the bottom.

Here is the list of opiates from strongest to weakest-

#1 Fentanyl
#2 OPANA (OXYMORPHONE) IV (If not IV, would be a BIT lower)
#3 Chronic Methadone 
#4 DILAUDID (HYDROMORPHONE) (IV, if not IV, will be lower)
#5 HEROIN (Avg. bag of dope. if Pure, it would be #2)
#6 Acute Methadone
#7 MORPHINE IV (if not IV, would be lower)
#8 Oxycodone
#9 Hydrocodone
#10 Codeine
#11 Tramadol


Look at this list and re-think about what you said.


----------



## PerkMeUp38

This thread is hilarious!! Talk about getting pissed at naïveté!!! ?? it's a fantasy anyway. If someone thinks hydros are more potent than H. That's just a sign of where they're at in their journey...Js


----------



## Treybudd

1. Desoxyn 5 mg #180
2.  Opana IR 10 mg #180
3. as much pure dental grade pharmaceutical cocaine as possible!!!!  
4.  #3 might be hard to  get but I have my benzos and subs covered by my doc already. sooooo maybe nembutal because I've always wanted to try a good barb (I've only ever had phenobarbital).


----------



## jchris93

Thanks for telling me about a class of drugs I've slammed your weight in,    but not in a very long time.  If you note, I made reference that Adderall was markedly weaker than Desoxyn, on par with a sleeping pill in fact, yet some list it as a preferred substance.  All I was attempting to do was point out that there seemed to be two distinct schools: the very well experienced and those who, for whatever reason, consider benzodiazepines a righteous euphoriant, worth paying hard cash for...

I simply misspoke (mistyped) when I suggested that hydrocodone was more potent than diamorph.  Or I was just being facetious, since the kids often list much weaker substances as favorites.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equianalgesic  lists relative potency/analgesia to Morphine Sulfate 10mg, from Aspirin to Carfentanil, 10,000-100,000 times more potent than morphine.

RE: Your list..  I don't care for Fentanyl. Hard to enjoy something while asleep.  Methadone?  It has no high.


----------



## the_ketaman

Ive said it before and I'll say it again.

1.Hydromorphone ampules or pills, I guess if the Dilaudid was unlimited and they were the easily dissolvable ones then id be happy for that but otherwise Jurnista would be my choice as the dosages are so much higher....... Ive never tried Oxymorphone though(I don't think it exists in Australia), but If I knew it was better id choose that instead. I hear its like the longer lasting version of hydromorph & if hydro is such a short lasting drug but the oxymorph still gives a strong rush then that's my choice. The rush is the main decider but if I can have a strong rush plus duration then it win-win.

2.Ketamine Vials, and S-isomer stuff, not racemic or any other shit. It would have to be the S-isomer. While im not sure if ive had S-isomer before or just racemic but I hear the S is much more psychedelic, euphoric and K-holes are easier to achieve. I don't think I have had it because K fucks me up the way epeople describe racemic, I don't really get visuals unfortunately. But I still love the stuff in any form. The concern would be related to urinary tract problems if I used a lot but if I had all this other stuff id be using the K for special occasions.

3.Midazolam ampules. I only remember having it in dental surgery so ive never had it outside the hospital & I cant remember a thing but the thought of a benzo I can IV sounds so, so awesome.

If I could add another 3 they'd be

4. Xyrem i.e pharm GHB.... Low dose = semi-stimulating euphoria and have made me feel hornier than ive ever felt on or off any drug, medium doses are messy and fun and high doses are good for a sleep. 
5. Qualuudes they sound so nice, and after watching the movie "The Wolf of Wall Street" ive had a curiosity about them whereas I never really thought about them before. I know in Africa they smoke them and rush hard too so id probably extract the pure & smoke it.
6. Lastly Desoxyn i.e Pharm d-Methamphetamine or probably more likely pharm cocaine vials(it exists believe it or not)

Id get the best of everything, a nice benzo that I can IV. One of the most potent, euphoric, rushy and sought after opiates and a dissociative that can be used with psychedelics, by itself for K-hole or sub K-hole doses or I could combine with the opiates to kind of make like psychedelic heroin. Ofcourse the dose would be carefully measured in the case of mixing K + opiates. And with the extra 3, all id ever need to source would be weed and psychedelics which is fine with me. Id use the G & meth(which id extract) or the coke together for sex plus make batches of freebase cocaine every month or 2 as im too scared to IV coke due to previous bad experiences, the luudes for when I feel like getting faded but not on opies or benzos, & I have read its just such a different and awesome feeling. Id live a very, very comfortable life if it were possible to make this come true. It never will thought so I only let myself fantasize about it for a short period otherwise it becomes depressing lol


----------



## PerkMeUp38

Today my list would be
Oxy30
Adderall 30
Valium 10


----------



## Kittykat89

1. #120 1mg Xanax - already get these, but only get 60!
2. #120 10/325mg Percocet - these would be for my personal use as they are my favorites!
3. #120 30mg Roxy IR - I'd keep about 20 and sell the rest! They go fast for 30-35$ a pop around here!


----------



## Benwise

2mg xanax x30
30mg IR Oxy x180
30mg adderall xr x60


----------



## Noturbo

Firstly probably 

1. Pregablin 5 300mg
2. Physeptone amps
3. Nitrazepam/xanax


----------



## ZacherySwan

#1 bottle of Jazz Pharmaceutical "Xyrem" (Sodium Oxbate) 500 mg to the ml, with one bottle of 
     180 ml.Solution National Drug Code 68727-0100-01 Average Retail Price in USA $828.00 per bottle C-III
     with 3 refills

#2 bottle of "Seconal Sodium by Marathon Pharmaceuticals, in bright red capsules containing 100mg of 
     secobarbital sodium category CII, with a factory sealed bottle of the only size it comes in 100 capsules
     @ a Average Wholesale Price of US $490.50 National Drug Code 42998-0679-01.  

#3 one Bottle of "Roxicodone" 100 tablets of 30mg pure 0xycodone hydrochloride I/R manufactured in the USA
     by Xanodyne Pharmaceutricals NDC number 66479-0582-10 @average wholesale price of $284.52 USA.

My dream "wish list" if some retired pharmacy owner, had hidden away the last Switzerland 
"Toquilone compositum" when Medi Chemie of Basil Switzerland manufactured the very last of
the ethical pure capsules of 250 mg of Methaqualone with 25 mg of dephenlhydramine hci 25mg,
for 41 years, ending in the first quarter of 2007, after a 41 year production run, with the identical
formula of former Roussel Mandrax, removed off the market in the late 1980's. I would pay two
thousand dollars, for only 100 of the capsules in a bottle of 100 if they passed a GC/MS chemist test
in US dollars. I know this is unlikely, as the manufacturer has shut down the manufacture of
Toquilone for over 8 years now...and I understand Teva may have some interests in the once all
Swiss pharmaceuetical company.  They are so very rare in the USA, I haven't seen one in 34 years!


----------



## dankhead88

Desoxyn(5mg d-Methamphetamine HCl) or Dexedrine
Opana or ZoHydro(along with a notepad and some naloxone on the side with the note saying "if I don't breathe, shoot me up with this"
Alprazolam for it's short duration and halflife, also for coming down or to potentiate certain drugs

If it's illicit drugs
4-MAR
Pure Heroin(as if I'll ever see that in the streets)
Pot(hopefully legalized federally in the future)


----------



## Help?!?!

I need four or five. Oxymorphone, pregabalin, ketanest, xyrem, medical MJ.


----------



## Erikmen

Medical MJ indeed.


----------



## hangyourhead

Oxymorphone (10mg IR's or old-skool 40's) or prescription diacetylmorphine
Methaqualone  
Prescription vials of liquid Ketamine
Desoxyn or secondly, Dexedrine

Sorry I need to put down 4


----------



## cvoorhees

Gabapentin
Valium or Librium


----------



## parlayolay1966

Roxicodone 30mg, Roxicodone 30mg, Roxicodone 30mg.


----------



## Felonious Monk

dankhead88 said:


> Pot(hopefully legalized federally in the future)



Sheeeet, don't count on it..  they legalized medical and decriminalized minor in my home state right after I moved away--that's almost enough to make me feel comfortable going home to visit, but I'll live in an actual progressive state for the time being.

You know Oklahoma maintained alcohol until 1959?  What makes you think some of these backwards-ass states give a rat's ass about their residents' health and prosperity?


----------



## johntechwriter

Latuda 40 mg — FINALLY a cure for my anxiety!
Vyvanse 70 mg — to glide through the day
Hydrocodone — because what goes up must come down


----------



## dankhead88

Felonious Monk said:


> Sheeeet, don't count on it..  they legalized medical and decriminalized minor in my home state right after I moved away--that's almost enough to make me feel comfortable going home to visit, but I'll live in an actual progressive state for the time being.
> 
> You know Oklahoma maintained alcohol until 1959?  What makes you think some of these backwards-ass states give a rat's ass about their residents' health and prosperity?



one can only hope though, but yeah, some of these states are still stuck in the 1950's mentality. "marijuana kills and homosexuality is a mental illness"


----------



## SirTophamHat

I would really love lyrica or pregabalin (only had lyrica before) in addition to my valium script

also if i had a script for d-amp i'd be FUCKIN GOLDEN

so that's my 3 i'm 1/3rd there.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Methaqualone
Pharm Methamphetamine
Hydromorphone/Dipipanone


----------



## ykm420

Alprazolam
Oxymorphone IR's
Desoxyn


----------



## Pibolar

dankhead88 said:


> some of these states are still stuck in the 1950's mentality. "marijuana kills and homosexuality is a mental illness"



HA! People are funny.


----------



## zaborav

ZacherySwan said:


> #1 bottle of Jazz Pharmaceutical "Xyrem" (Sodium Oxbate) 500 mg to the ml, with one bottle of
> 180 ml.Solution National Drug Code 68727-0100-01 Average Retail Price in USA $828.00 per bottle C-III
> with 3 refills
> 
> #2 bottle of "Seconal Sodium by Marathon Pharmaceuticals, in bright red capsules containing 100mg of
> secobarbital sodium category CII, with a factory sealed bottle of the only size it comes in 100 capsules
> @ a Average Wholesale Price of US $490.50 National Drug Code 42998-0679-01.
> 
> #3 one Bottle of "Roxicodone" 100 tablets of 30mg pure 0xycodone hydrochloride I/R manufactured in the USA
> by Xanodyne Pharmaceutricals NDC number 66479-0582-10 @average wholesale price of $284.52 USA.
> 
> My dream "wish list" if some retired pharmacy owner, had hidden away the last Switzerland
> "Toquilone compositum" when Medi Chemie of Basil Switzerland manufactured the very last of
> the ethical pure capsules of 250 mg of Methaqualone with 25 mg of dephenlhydramine hci 25mg,
> for 41 years, ending in the first quarter of 2007, after a 41 year production run, with the identical
> formula of former Roussel Mandrax, removed off the market in the late 1980's. I would pay two
> thousand dollars, for only 100 of the capsules in a bottle of 100 if they passed a GC/MS chemist test
> in US dollars. I know this is unlikely, as the manufacturer has shut down the manufacture of
> Toquilone for over 8 years now...and I understand Teva may have some interests in the once all
> Swiss pharmaceuetical company.  They are so very rare in the USA, I haven't seen one in 34 years!


I have had Medichémie Toquilone Compositum far more recently than eight years. My Belgian Pharmacy still had stock four to five years ago, and still supplied it despite it having been officially 'Uit de Handel' (off the market) since before that.
As far as I am aware, the only country where you may NOW get an Rx for Methaqualone and diphenhydramine tablets (Mandrax) is CANADA, where they also sell 300mg pure m thaqualone dor daytim sedation (the combination drug is used as an hypnotic for sleep.)
I am currently investigating whether in agitated elderly people, Methaqualone hydrochloride might be a better alternative to the two most prescribed cholesterol-lowering drugs, simvaststin and atorvastatin. The property in question is perhaps even more pronounced in the Methaqualone salt. I am attempting to order a quantity of 250 grams Methaqualone HCl for a small trial under the aegis of the Glasgow University Research dept - we are able to order ANY medicine of Schedule 2 and below, but are expressly forbidden by law to PRODUCE it, as easy as any such synthesis might be. Which also means we must but proprietary brands of oxymorphone HCl for our 'rescue medicine' trial, comparing UK and USA methods and practices in delivering the correct analgesia to those who are using m/r analgesics which do not last anywhere even close to the claimed twelve hours. OxyContin seems to be the major offender, averaging around seven hours' duration in our clients. This necessitates the use of two, and very probably THREE doses of 'rescue' analgesia throughout any 24 hours. However this is officially discouraged by the UK NHS except in Palliative Care situations. 

To return to my previous contribution to this thread listing my perfect Rx of three meds, it has again changed according to present circumstances.
***
1. Gador ALPLAX 2mg alprazolam qds. The finest Brand of alpraOlam I have ever had, inclusive of Xanax.

2. Napp OXYCONTIN 120mg* tablets bd (plus rotation of rescue meds from: dipipanone and Cyclizine tabs 10/30mg, THREE per dose; Palfium® tabs (dextromoramide tartrate) to 25mg per dose; Endo OPANA® oxymorphone HCl tabs to 20-25mg/dose; Napp OXYNORM capsules to dose of 45mg.)

3. Roche ROHYPNOL tabs 1mg and HYPNOCALM 2mg (flunitrazepam) dosage 3mg nocte.

*120mg OxyContin tabs are NOT distributed on mainland Europe; they appear to be restricted to the UK market only. Napp distribute the Bard Pharma tablets in the UK, Mundipharma elsewhere. MP also do not distribute some 'in betweeny' dosage units, notably either 15 or 30mg. Though they DO sell the Red 60mg in some EU countries. But definitely NOT the big purple 120mg, which are almost as good as the old blue 160mg oblongs.
****

As an additional hypnotic, the dreadfully hard to find Fermon QUIEDORM 15mg tabs in 30mg dosage nocte. Quazepqm is the only medium half life BZD hypnotic which can give Stage 4 REM sleep. Of course, the inducers triazolqm and brotizolam allow for this, but only because their half lives are <2 hours! (Brands HALCION (Pfizer) and LENDORMIN (Boehringer Ingelheim). Both are in 0.25mg (250mcg) dosage, the 'UPJOHN 17' HALCION tablets being more effective when taken in 0.5mg dosage. LENDORMIN is quite strong enough to stick with 0.25mg - after all it is the strongest diqzepine available on the market by quite some way!)

By the way, could you explain how Seconal Sodium capsules are so expensive? Before Gaver Apotheek stopped stocking these, I was paying -€6.99 per tub of 100 x 100'mg capsules, and that was only a couple of years ago. I can not believe the discrepancy. Seconal is not that expensive. Marathon must be making an absolute KILLING. And if that were the UK it would prompt a price-fixing inquiry for sure. NOTHING can possibly suddenly become so much more expensive in such a short time.


----------



## MenaceMe

Lortab, Vicodine, Percocet!!


----------



## rolllinlikeroyce

Roxicodone 30mg (120/month)
Adderall 30mg (60/month)
Xanax 2mg (90/month)

I'd be fucking set. Til my tolerance skyrockets, then its time to up them doses. ;P


----------



## Epiper888

10/325 Norcos pills
30mg aderall pills
2mg xanax pills

Haven't gotten my hands on adderall in a while. Miss those orange guys


----------



## Toz

1. Ketobemidone 
2. vials of ketamine
3. dexamphetamine

Would like ketobemidone for my neuropathic pain, ketamine to get high as fuck and amphetamine for my ADD.


----------



## psilocybin-dream

The only prescription I'd find desireable would be vyvanse (or dexedrine but that's not realistic), or I suppose adderall...but then again I really don't want that, not trying to be amped all the time & if I had a ton always at my disposal that could happen all too easily.


----------



## SummerSerenade

rolllinlikeroyce said:


> Roxicodone 30mg (120/month)
> Adderall 30mg (60/month)
> Xanax 2mg (90/month)
> 
> I'd be fucking set. Til my tolerance skyrockets, then its time to up them doses. ;P



That pretty much.


----------



## Pibolar

10/325 Norcos
30 mg Adderall
Probably some benzo. Though Desoxyn would be tempting.


----------



## OlympicSwimmer

#1 10mg percs
#2 30mg temazepam
#3 any mg dexedrine


----------



## KawN

1. oxycontin 80 mg. We still get the OC ones here in denmark.
2. triazolam 
3. Fentanyl


----------



## Krtrigga187

Roxy 30's
Oxycontin 60 or 80's
Morhine 60 or 100's


----------



## src875

Dilauded 170 monthly 4 mg
MS Contin 30 mg 90 monthly
Xanax 1 mg 150 monthly
Ativan .5 mg 90 monthly
Klonopin .5 mg dissolvable 90 monthly
Halcion .25 mg 30 monthly


----------



## Desarae

If I get all 3 simultaneously, then: 
-Oxymorphone 40mg ER (I have a dremel!)
-Alprazolam 2mg
-Phentermine 37.5mg

If you're just talking generally, then:
-Oxymorphone 40mg ER
-Hydromorphone 8mg
 -Morphine 30mg IR


----------



## madokamagika

I live in Ukraine so I cannot get most of the drugs listed by the people above... However, here's my list:
1) Morphine tablets
2) Something like a antidepressant with euphoric capabilities
3) Weak, non-sedating benzodiazepine like Ukranian gidazepam


----------



## c4oz

i would go with this

1. Morphine amps.
2. Ketamine 100mgx50ml better!
3. Clonazepam2mgx60 or Valium10mgx50(x2).


----------



## OlympicSwimmer

*What is your most wanted prescription?*

I'm going to keep this one simple, what would your number one most wanted prescription be?! I'm interested to see the responses, mines hands down got to be oxymorphone 4mg, then again I am a opiate person. OH ALSO NO STREET DRUGS!


----------



## SirTophamHat

Hahahhaha too easy opana please


----------



## I B Profane

Secobarbital
Hydromorphone 
Diazepam

Plus some uppers just for the whole "getting stuff done" factor. I kinda need them. I see a lot of people here mentioning Dexedrine and Adderall - both very overrated drugs IMO, and I've been prescribed both. I take R-Modafinil for my ADHD, it works like a charm and has little to no side effects.


----------



## Erikmen

OlympicSwimmer said:


> OH ALSO NO STREET DRUGS!



Yep!


----------



## Nigegsx1400uk

Well firstly 
5 uh Butrans patches.
10 mg Diazepam.
10 mg Dexedrine (never tried the legal speed but want to).


----------



## darkerosex

*Ketamine cream no longer covered by insurance -- only thing that worked .*

Interested.  I was given a ketamine cream for a very painful vertebrae in my neck, and it was a miracle.  Totally eliminated the pain and let me sleep, no particular drowsiness in the morning, unlike other drugs.  I got PT and have managed this problem pretty well with stretches and posture, but it's come back with a vengeance, and I can't seem to stretch it out.  Insurance is not covering the compound pharmacy anymore,   so I am stuck with a much weaker cream (Voltaren), and Oxycodone, which is effective but makes me dopey in the morning.

Anybody else having this problem?

Thanks

Pain-in-the-neck


----------



## AquaMergirl

I like this thread!!
#1. Fentanyl matrix patch - applied in strips between my gums. A lil strip takes care of my Lupus pain quickly and it lasts for 4hrs
#2. Norco 10mg X 3 - warm, happy, opiate goodness


----------



## BagLady10

2 mg Xanax
Opanas any mg LOL
Aderall.
Yup


----------



## eye dew Things

90 2mg. Xanax
120 percoset 10's
hmmmm..medical marijuana or 30 80 mg. Vuvanse


----------



## eye dew Things

BagLady10 said:


> 2 mg Xanax
> Opanas any mg LOL
> Aderall.
> Yup


Yup.....Times ;-) times 2


----------



## ykm420

Seconal (100's, any manufacturer)
Fentanyl (Mylan hundies)
Midazolam vials (10/day@50mg per vial)


----------



## maddawg300

#1Quaaludes 
#2Quaaludes 
#3Quaaludes 
%)


Don't care if they're not in the US anymore I will go to South Africa


----------



## maddawg300

I just see everyone wanting an AMP, OPIE, and Benzo every day... True that.


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

120 40mg oxymorphone a month, with a 120 pill back up of 30mg morphine would be my dream scripts, followed by 120 gluthemide to boost CWE codienes when im out of everything, because no matter how much you get, it's going to go too soon anyway.


----------



## woamotive

2mg clonazepam 3x daily
Some large amount of oxymorphone
30mg adderall 2x daily


----------



## Roxanne.condon

First post and I keep screwing up lol 
This thread is making me drool

1.roxycodone 30mg (wish I had some-gotta wait...)
2.heroin
3.opanas
4. (Had to post) marjiuana


----------



## DixiChik

Any drug that eases some of my nightmarish chronic pain, without sedating me and without constipating me.  No magic pill, though, huh?

I'm open to seriously helpful suggestions.  

TIA


----------



## lowski E

*Dumbfounded*

Man I get 120 2mg, 90 30mg adderall IR, and Subutex , 60 8mg I love life


----------



## dmtmixalis

Valium


----------



## DixiChik

I would love to actually LIVE before I die, rather than exist in all day, every day PAIN.  I'm prescribed Oxycodone, but I don't like the stuff.


----------



## pooskull2

hello all, just joined so dont hurt me for being a newb
I will say im happy with what im scripted now. Actually for the past 8 years.
150 mcg fentanyl every 48 hrs. 30 75 mcg patches every month
120 mg oxycodone IR
30 mg adderall XR
(i have an awesome primary doctor! )%)

But if i could get unlimited IV  dilaudid woohoo!!!


----------



## anon725

where the hell can I get anything for pain....took methadone for ten years and bingo...it's now politically incorrect.....screw my pain...don't take H...but sure would appreciate meth or oxy, now...MA.incompletein


----------



## tripnotyzm

oc80 diazepam xanax


----------



## vetran

Hello Ann, I think, I have been taking Oxycodone 15mg for over 5 years now and have had breaks in my prescription for over 7 days and never had any addiction type symptoms at all. I have been very adament about taking them on time and don't play games like crushing them up and snorting them. I have to say I was very concerned about this site as I read an enormous amount of posts that encourage people to become edicts as they use the drugs for what they are not intended for. Whoever is responsible for this site should remove those irresponsible post that may currupt people with actual problems or concerns. Sorry Anne as I got off track. Anne I started at 5 mg,then 10mg and finally 15mg. Be smart and help yourself with your PM. Even at 15mg I still suffer from pain but I fight it off so I don't end up like one of the abusers on here. Whatever you do read up and follow your Dr's orders and stay on track and Life will get probably better. Best to remember follow your Dr's recommendations as I am not a Dr .


----------



## vetran

What is oxycodone IR? Like an IV?


----------



## oxygirlinct

Roxicodone 30mg
Fentanyl 
Oxycodone 

...basically any opiate


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Xanax 2 mgs
soma 350s 
Oxy 30s.

I'd stack bread.


----------



## 2skeed

1.Klonopin
2.Oxycodone
3.Ambien


----------



## BananasAndOranges

vetran said:


> Hello Ann, I think, I have been taking Oxycodone 15mg for over 5 years now and have had breaks in my prescription for over 7 days and never had any addiction type symptoms at all. I have been very adament about taking them on time and don't play games like crushing them up and snorting them. I have to say I was very concerned about this site as I read an enormous amount of posts that encourage people to become edicts as they use the drugs for what they are not intended for. Whoever is responsible for this site should remove those irresponsible post that may currupt people with actual problems or concerns. Sorry Anne as I got off track. Anne I started at 5 mg,then 10mg and finally 15mg. Be smart and help yourself with your PM. Even at 15mg I still suffer from pain but I fight it off so I don't end up like one of the abusers on here. Whatever you do read up and follow your Dr's orders and stay on track and Life will get probably better. Best to remember follow your Dr's recommendations as I am not a Dr .


Sorry but you need to watch what you say on here,Especially in terms of addiction. This is a harm reduction website----Not a how to get Fucked up on my oc 15's. Not everyone on here is a drug abuser. These boards are for everyone---but if your intent is to bash, or to show everybody you're a better person by suffering through pain ( when you could have your medication adjusted that's not abuse)----well you should probably turn the other way. This is a respectful place so please be respectful when you make posts like this.


----------



## Fast4

Oxy all the way my doc changed my script and in my small ass town you can't find it anywhere but I agree the old school oxy but happy with anything hahaha


----------



## Thrash Metalhead

Xanax
Clonazepam

I'm very happy with those and I'd like to try oxycodone one day.


----------



## SmokingAces

Ketamine for depression
Temazepam
Desoxyn (lols)


----------



## NiemandHektik

This is likely the wrong thread, but it read as if many had had experience with ketamine. Since my psychologist hasn't been able to find an anti-depressant that works for me (and probably because I suffer from chronic pain due to a spinal issue), she asked how I would feel about starting me on ketamine injections. Has anyone had ketamine injections for treatment of depression and if so, did it help?
Moderators, I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this topic.


----------



## 2skeed

Actually
1.Klonopin
2.Suboxone
3.Ambien


----------



## penpen5337

Dilaudid 
Xanax
OxyContin


----------



## Rachella666

Xanax
Oxycodone 
Bromazepam


----------



## Rachella666

Noturbo said:


> Firstly probably
> 
> 1. Pregablin 5 300mg
> 2. Physeptone amps
> 3. Nitrazepam/xanax


Forgot about moggies!


----------



## customs

Tramadol
Bromazepam
Nitrazepam... or Alpraz...

ONLY THREE!? DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD THAT WAS? (yeah I know, you all do, aha)


----------



## dez79

Midazolam fentanyl morphine


----------



## Zoekess

*Flubromazolam diary of events*

Read up on the accounts stated by my ferret xx FLUBROMAZO*LAM *


----------



## phatass

Ketalar
Xyrem and oxycodone
And midazolam vials


----------



## PerfectDisguise

dez79 said:


> Midazolam fentanyl morphine



Yep.


----------



## get high

Adderal
Oxycodone
Xanax 
 I'd be set. Damn where's a corrupt doctor when you need one! Haha


----------



## hangyourhead

Diconal (pink 10mg dipipanone/30mg cyclizine tablets)
Methaqualone 
Esketamine/S(+)-Ketamine

Methadone (40mg wafers or runner up 10mg tablets)
Valium (10mg V-cut tabs) 
Dexedrine (IR and ER) 

Opana 10mg IR's
Desoxyn 
Temazepam 

Hydromorphone (8mg Purdue Pharma white triangles)
Midazolam vials or Loprazolam vials 
R-ketamine (50/50 mix of two isomers)


----------



## DaisyLion

Ritalin 30 mgs. IR
Xanax in any form
Ambien IR


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Oxy
Adderall
any muscle-relaxant.


----------



## dopamimetic

Ketamine
Ketamine
Zolpidem maybe


----------



## Methacodone

My 3 favorite drugs that I have a Rx for,

1. Liquid Methadone (80mg/daily)
2. Clonazepam 1mg (110)
3. Diazepam 10mg (84)

3 drugs that I WANT a Rx for,

1. Oxycodone 30mg (Roxicodone)
2. Methadone 10mg (Tablets)
3. Fentanyl Gel Patch (100mcg/hour, smokable)

I used to get Methadone in pill form, up until my clinic banned them.
They made me feel euphoric/happy everyday. Now I'm stuck on liquid, I just feel normal/sober on liquid Methadone. 
I want my pills back SO BAD!


----------



## kush

Opana
Fentynal 
Diazapam 

Thankfully Itll never happen


----------



## Sprout

Diamorphine Ampoules.
Midazolam Ampoules.
3-FPM.


----------



## jonny poppyseed

1. Fentanyl
2. Dilaudid
3. Roxis (Oxycodone IR)


----------



## CfZrx

vetran said:


> Hello Ann, I think, I have been taking Oxycodone 15mg for over 5 years now and have had breaks in my prescription for over 7 days and never had any addiction type symptoms at all. I have been very adament about taking them on time and don't play games like crushing them up and snorting them. I have to say I was very concerned about this site as I read an enormous amount of posts that encourage people to become edicts as they use the drugs for what they are not intended for. Whoever is responsible for this site should remove those irresponsible post that may currupt people with actual problems or concerns. Sorry Anne as I got off track. Anne I started at 5 mg,then 10mg and finally 15mg. Be smart and help yourself with your PM. Even at 15mg I still suffer from pain but I fight it off so I don't end up like one of the abusers on here. Whatever you do read up and follow your Dr's orders and stay on track and Life will get probably better. Best to remember follow your Dr's recommendations as I am not a Dr .


 Hey Vetran  I sure don't hear this kind of message too often on BL, but I hear ya! I too take a tiny dose of methadone daily for pain, although it works damn well! But yeah, abusing opiates is a losing game. Do you take 15 mg for the entire day?  Or 15mg 3X daily? If I may ask


----------



## Methacodone

kush said:


> Opana
> Fentynal
> Diazapam
> 
> Thankfully Itll never happen


Haha that made me lol.
"thankfully"


----------



## dopamimetic

*Methoxetamine*.

It has true and unique life-changing anti-depressive, pro-social, anti-egoistic, spiritual qualities but a prescription for such a lovely molecule will stay a dream. I only realise how deeply it changed my life now when it's not available any more ... (yeah, I'm obsessed of that molecule if you want so.)


----------



## JoEhJoEh

alprazolam
flunitrazepam
diazepam
tetrazepam
codein

and of course my medication... Amphetaminsulphate and Ritalin.

joeh


----------



## the_farklenator

60 30mg ir Adderall 
Prescription marijuana 
60 1mg klonopin


----------



## Doctor.K

1. Clonazepam - any MG (Preferably 1mg or above )(Oh my lord I love this drug but rarely find it.)
2. Oxycodone - any MG 10 or above. Preferably with no acetaminophen.
3. Hydromorphone (in my homemade nasal spray recipe) OR Codeine either in pill or syrup form.


----------



## Erikmen

kush said:


> Opana
> Fentynal
> Diazapam
> 
> Thankfully Itll never happen



It's okay Kush. We can desire anything, to crave for things we don't necessarily need to use.
 Or think of them when we are not using. Curiosity or cravings are part of the process.  

Hope you manage to to stay off these meds, specially fentanyl because it's too strong and honestly the high is not that good at all, overestimated IMO/E.


----------



## I B Profane

I'm currently prescribed Gabapentin (900mg/day) and Armodafinil (100-200mg/day) and I like the combo.

In a perfect world I'd have to go with
Clonazepam or Clonazolam
Any barbituate or quaalude
Dilaudid or Opana
Plus some dexamp for school


----------



## KellzBellz

Suboxone
Methadone
Fentanyl


----------



## Methacodone

Doctor.K said:


> 1. Clonazepam - any MG (Preferably 1mg or above )(Oh my lord I love this drug but rarely find it.)
> 2. Oxycodone - any MG 10 or above. Preferably with no acetaminophen.
> 3. Hydromorphone (in my homemade nasal spray recipe) OR Codeine either in pill or syrup form.


You made me feel good on the comment you made about Clonazepam. 
I also LOVE the fuck out of Clonazepam. 
It feels incredibly good knowing I have a full bottle of 1mg Clonazepam (110 of them) sitting inside my box. Along with 10mg Diazepam (84), 1mg Lorazepam (30+), and 0.5mg Alprazolam (30+).
Idk about you guys, but just knowing I got that incredible amount of my benzos of choice makes me feel high without even using them, lol. Definitely psychological, but I LOVE IT !


----------



## the_farklenator

Glad I'm not the only one who loves ambien


----------



## stefx85

1. Valium
2. Fentanyl 
3. Hydromorphone 

4... Narcan


----------



## Doctor.K

Methacodone said:


> You made me feel good on the comment you made about Clonazepam.
> I also LOVE the fuck out of Clonazepam.
> It feels incredibly good knowing I have a full bottle of 1mg Clonazepam (110 of them) sitting inside my box. Along with 10mg Diazepam (84), 1mg Lorazepam (30+), and 0.5mg Alprazolam (30+).
> Idk about you guys, but just knowing I got that incredible amount of my benzos of choice makes me feel high without even using them, lol. Definitely psychological, but I LOVE IT !



Lucky ass


----------



## dilated_pupils

1. ativan
2. desoxyn
3. amphetamine sulfate


----------



## Methacodone

Doctor.K said:


> Lucky ass


Lol not to be cocky, but I also have over 50 5mg Diazepam tablets :x


----------



## Doctor.K

Wow, aren't you lucky? Help a brutha out?


----------



## artleo6127

I already get now these scripts monthly 
180-30mg roxi blues 
120-20mg addy ir 
90-40mg oxycontin op New ones yuk 
60-1mg lorazepam
60-1mg klonpin 

not bad for a month but I only take the oxy and don't have anything to do with.the other 3 scripts so just let them sit around and grow into huge piles life sucks !!!!!


----------



## Methacodone

DoctorK, I wish EVERYONE gets what they want. But unfortunately, that's not the case :/ 


artleo6127 said:


> I already get now these scripts monthly
> 180-30mg roxi blues
> 120-20mg addy ir
> 90-40mg oxycontin op New ones yuk
> 60-1mg lorazepam
> 60-1mg klonpin
> 
> not bad for a month but I only take the oxy and don't have anything to do with.the other 3 scripts so just let them sit around and grow into huge piles life sucks !!!!!



Holy fuckhorse! 
How in the name of god did you manage to get those scripts!?
Like wtf? I'm sorry man, but I don't believe you really have those scripts (but it's believable to have them, just not legally).

The DEA is the most strict on those drugs you listed (Opiates (esp Oxycodone), Stimulants (esp adderall), and all benzos)

180 Oxycodone IR 30mg 
90 OxyContin 40mg
120 Adderall 20mg
60 Lorazepam 1mg
60 Clonazepam 1mg 

Like holy shit man. That's every addicts dream to have those prescription drugs, LITERALLY! 

Compared to mine, 

Methadone 80mg daily (Current Rx) 
110 Clonazepam 1mg (Previous Rx, still active)
84 Diazepam 10mg (Previous Rx, still active)
55 Diazepam 5mg (Previous Rx, still active)
38 Lorazepam 1mg (Previous Rx still active)
32 Alprazolam 0.5mg (No Rx) 

I got all those scripts separate, of course. I have lots saved up by stock piling.

As far as your scripts, I don't see ANY doctor prescribing all those drugs. 
Esp now a days how the DEA is severely strict on prescribing controlled substances.

If you actually do have legal scripts for those drugs, I give you mad props. I've never met anyone in my life having those kinds of scripts. Damn! That's a dream fuckkng come true.

My fantasy Rx drugs are,

1. Oxycodone 30mg 
2. Methadone 10mg 
3. Fentanyl 100mcg/hour  
4. 2mg Clonazepam 
5. 2mg Lorazepam 

Of course I listed my fantasy list, with the drugs I dont currently have (My Methadone is in liquid form, which I fucking hate, I want my pills back! Also, my Clonazepam and Lorazepam are 1mg, I want the 2mg! Who doesn't want Oxycodone? I sure as hell do, esp Roxy's and the old school OxyContin OC's. Fentanyl? Yes please! I want the smokable gel patch).


----------



## halfegg

I get monthly 112 original oc40s. 112 oxynorm  20s 224 5mg valium 112 300 mg gabapentin 28 3.75 mg zopiclone  56 7.5mg zopiclone but dream of being given dilaudid  never tried :-( opana not available here tried fent but not gel patches and meth none here :-(


----------



## nicoboy

*Opana 40 mg ex ?*



woamotive said:


> I currently have a script for #120 15 mg oxycodone IR, #90 1 mg lorazepam, #30 1 mg clonazepam... that into consideration (and that I use H, as well as dilaudid on occasion... H daily) :
> 
> Subutex  - I don't really care too much on quantity so I'll go with #45 8 mg pills
> Adderall - #90 30 mg pills (Instant Release)
> Dilaudid (oh fahk, what about Opana? Meh... I'll choose Dilaudid) - #120 8 mg pills
> 
> (I need to cheat and say my fourth needs to be a benzo... as I have generalized anxiety and panic disorder. Also, adderall would lead me to 'need' a benzo ) Or, I'll just hoard my current script/s (along w/ my prehoarded temazepam scripts) in addition to this 'imaginary' top 3. OKAY now I feel better about my answer. PROCEED!


I came across a bunch of opana 40 mg but I'm wondering  if anyone knows how to get the plastic off the pills so I can slam them.if any one can help please let me know


----------



## nicoboy

I came across  opana 40 mg yellow with the E and 40 on the back dam I love these pills is 40 to much money to buy these guys.In cali you can find them for 40 each or if you buy 100 they are 30.is this  price  good


----------



## DonStatus

Oxycodone - 20mg OxyIR
Xanax - 2mg
K-pins - 2mg
Adderal - 30mg caps
Oxycontin (Generic) - 40mg 

Yep with those I would be set for a good while


----------



## Methacodone

^^ no price discussion is allowed here nicoboy, careful you WILL get banned for that.
I know you're new here, but that's not a good excuse because you were supposed to read the rules and guidelines before agreeing to them.


----------



## Methacodone

I'll list my top 3 benzos, and my top 3 opiates (including the classic formulations)

OPIATES

Methadone 40mg (wafers)
OxyContin 80mg (classic OC version)
Fentanyl 100mcg/hour (smokable gel patch)

BENZOS 

Clonazepam 2mg 
Lorazepam 2mg 
Diazepam 10mg 

God how my life would be awesome with those meds with unlimited refills. 
I know I'll die way sooner than I should if I did have those drugs (not from OD, just for the sake of using all day everyday, I know my limits, I've never OD'd once in my 10 years of using hardcore Narcotics and benzos (knock on wood). I've done lots of stimulants also, just never got addicted to them like I did with opiates and benzos). But it'll def be awesome while it lasts. Esp knowing that you wont be getting dope sick or go into withdrawal knowing that you have unlimited refills. Ahh, oh fantasy why dont you come true!  Lol


----------



## thereallyra

My top 3 scripts would have to be

Adderall 40mg IR (Doctor took me off of it because I lost 10lbs, dick move imo)
Fentora 100mcg (I wouldn't use it though, I only want it because it's becoming very popular around here and I'm broke)
Morphine 30mg XR (The only opioid I thoroughly enjoy, idk why)


But for drugs I wish you could get a prescription for

Medical Marijuana (I wish they could just legalize it here, it takes forever to just get a gram)


----------



## blueyedbeauty94

Not sure if this Thread is dead but, I've read alot and never posted anything yet.

#1. Adderal (amphetamine salts) 30 mg twice daily. (I'm already on 20 mg twice daily but after the first week of taking it it just helps me focus in class & perform better at work) I wish there was something that would make me feel like the first week did.. one can only dream.
#2. Tramodol - I have tried numerous drugs but I've been prescribed tramodol since I was 15, stopped taking it while pregnant, but afterwards got back on it#120, 4 times daily. I would love to have it increased but Dr said it's maxed out. I've always loved me some tram.
#3 Percocet or Oxycodone. Can never find percs cause ppl are stingey af but can get oxys whenever I need, just don't take them as often bc i was hooked for awhile. (Not prescribed by dr) 

Life is just better for me with these


----------



## focusedfucker

Doctors lying to you about trams. Im scripted #240 50mg tablets a month with 1 refill for my back. 
But as for scripts, id have to say
Desoxyn
Perc 10's
Prescription MDMA


----------



## Znegative

going to see a psychiatrist tomorrow- good news is he already knows that I'm Benzodiazepine dependent, so I'm guaranteed  at least 2mg of Clonazepam (he told my mother who is prescribed an abundance of the things to give me 2mg a day until the appointment), and he also knows I'm looking for an ADD medication, which is what I'm crossing my fingers for.

That being said, my dream team 3-
Opana IR's 10mg
Desoxyn
Alprazolam 2mg/3xdaily

What I'm settling for;
Suboxone
Adderall/Dexadrine/(and though I hope it doesn't come to this)Vyvanse
Clonazepam 2mg/day (though 2x would be more beneficial)


----------



## shreddedlettuce

had a "museum" weekend two weeks ago.


Didn't have a script, um cough I just kinda got "indianna jones" lucky and with only one ampule available and never to be found again, i gave myself a verbal script and have an exclusive day and a half of true old school. 

Methedrine ampule (orally - 5cc / 30mg) - very impressive for such a small dosage and such an old product taken orally. Lasted a long but comfortable time and will miss not being able to have any more, but am humbly grateful for the experience.

Opium Tincture - Or Laudanum to sound "cool"   (orally - 4ml max)  very grateful for the experience (have a few doses left so it should last me a few more years).

Vesparax 225mg - just for desert, and I think my subconscious is glad I got none of these left, without a doubt the best oral pharm IME . of all time,  and a perfect time to take the last two tablets (I always thought I would have one more dose handy forever) and as cheesy as it sounds, by polishing off the final dose, the closure was more of a buzz than the few hours described above. 

After an experience like that I can't think of any script available today that warrants the "rewards" I always used to look for in pharms.

So I will take my 5mg diazepam when needed, my 10mg mph prescribed bd, which i only take around 4 tabs a week. Oh &	my 	7.5mg Zopiclone most nights.

I know there is no perfect solution to life, but somehow what I have shared here has had a huge influence on my addictive behaviour  and abstaining to give life a decent chance isn't that difficult right now.  Why I had	to	wait so long before this epiphany is obvious to me.

This post is a reminder to me and anyone else that *inspiration* is the fuel I need and I get that from many things and am glad that chemicals is not near the top of my list anymore.

OK I'm posting this............... wasn't going to, but couldn't sleep tonight, and didn't want to "dope" myself into sleep like most nights. It gets f#@king boring.
So hope you enjoyed the read and thanks to BL for still being here for me after all these years , as an "active member" as well as recently, a "grateful spectator".

This post had to be done now though and I just kinda saw this thread so I did it.

Mods please move it to another thread if needed, but I like it here for now.    

Take it easy guys and hope to share again soon.  

SL


----------



## Pill2Chill

shreddedlettuce said:


> Take it easy guys and hope *to share again soon*.
> 
> SL



This isn't NA bro. 
Seriously though, your post is an appropriate response to the topic at hand, IMO. 

For me, I guess..

1. Oxycontin 80 (Check)
2. A benzo; either xanax or bromazepam with a mild preference to bromazepam. (Check, xanax atm. But next doctors visit I'm gonna switch back to bromazepam. As I've mentioned here many times before, bromazepam feels like a long-acting alprazolam(xanax) to me.
3. Medical marihuana for sure! But it's rarely prescribed here in Belgium. If that's not a possibility, I'd go for another potent opioid (I immediately thought of oxymorphone or hydromorphone, can't say which I'd prefer as I've never done either one) or the *lovely* benzo 'brotizolam', which is my favorite hypnotic benzo for sure.


----------



## Erikmen

Dilaudid
Meperidine
Oxycodone


----------



## PotatoMan

desoxyn
norco
valium

only in a perfect world tho


----------



## Pibolar

blueyedbeauty94 said:


> #3 Percocet or Oxycodone. Can never find percs cause ppl are stingey af but can get oxys whenever I need, just don't take them as often bc i was hooked for awhile. (Not prescribed by dr)
> 
> Life is just better for me with these



Isn't Oxycodone the active chemical in Percocet? I thought they were basically interchangeable.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Pill2Chill said:


> This isn't NA bro.



haha ... touchè   .

OK let me make a quick list.

Lentogesic (I'll take old stock no probs).
Flunitrazepam
Legal Weed


----------



## Dresden

Xanax
Oxymorphone
Desoxyn


----------



## I B Profane

I've answered this thread in the past but fuck, it's so hard to pick just three. So, I'll categorize them.

*OPIOIDS*
1. Oxymorphone (Opana ER) - 40mg
2. Hydromorphone (Dilaudid) - 8mg
3. Oxycodone (Oxycontin) - 80mg
*
BENZODIAZEPINES
*1. Clonazepam (Klonopin, Rivotril) 2mg
2. Alprazolam (Xanax) 2mg
3. Diazepam (Valium) 10mg
*
STIMULANTS
*1. Methamphetamine (Desoxyn) 10mg
2. Dexamphetamine (Dexedrine XR) 15mg
3. Armodafinil (Nuvigil) 200mg
*
MISC.
*1. Methaqualone (Quaalude) 300mg
2. Butalbital (Fioricet) 50mg
3. Phenobarbital 60mg
4. Secobarbital (Seconal) 100mg
5. Pregabalin (Lyrica) 200mg
6. Gabapentin (Neurontin) 800mg
7. Carisoprodol (Soma) 350mg
8. Cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril) 10mg
9. Olanzapine (Zyprexa) 10mg
10. Suvorexant (Belsomra) 20mg
11. Zolpidem (Ambien) 10mg
12. Ketamine (a man can dream...)


----------



## cannablissss

1. Oxymorphone ER 40mg 
2. Alprazolam 2mg (I miss this script)
3. Probably Hydromorphone 4mg

Hey above poster, I'm prescribed Cyclobenzaprine 10mg, Ambien 10mg, Tizanidine 2mg.. I've never slept more like a baby without em. I also take 900mg of Gabapentin a day.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

1. Temazepam 20mg, 3x a day
2. Oxycodone IR 20mg, 2x a day
3. Medical cannabis, all day everyday

Wouldn't get much done but I'd feel fucking amazing. Pretty sure my body would literally melt.


----------



## Not Dead Yet

I have to give you this. From my autobiography "Fiasco! The Autobiography of Michael J. Gayda." It's from the 80"s. I found a doctor named Luis Ramirez from Bridgeport, Connecticut. 

Here’s What I Got.

            Dilaudid 4 mg, #30, q 8-12 h PRN pain
            Tylenol #4, #30, q 6 h PRN PAIN
            Hycodan 180 ml, tsp. q 6 h for COUGH
            Valium 10 mg, #30, BID muscle spasm

            He forgot to add my refill to the Hycodan but did not write zero. I decided to help him out and added one refill to the Hycodan, one to the codeine and one to the Valium. Now, this was a good score.

Lordy, Filling the Script.

            One of the drug stores I tried told me, “You’ll have an easier time getting a gun permit than getting that prescription for Dilaudid filled.” Dejected, I climbed back on my bike and eventually pulled up to Green’s Pharmacy in Stratford, Connecticut. 
            The pharmacist’s name was Peter Green just like in Fleetwood Mac. I kept up the fake limp and banter and was using the cane. I hoped that Peter wouldn’t see my bike parked behind his pharmacy. Hiding it all the time was getting to be a real pain in the ass. I had the codeine script on me but it pales in comparison with the big DL. I sure wouldn’t try to fill ‘em both at the same time.
Surprisingly, the pharmacist did have some Dilaudid on hand, but said to me, “Mr. Gayda. I can only give you 16 Dilaudid tablets for now because I am out, but you or one of your family can come here the day after tomorrow and pick up the other 14 pills.” 
I was thinking, “Great. This sounds legit to me so I will take the chance. At least I’ll definitely get high; 16 pills should do it.” _I wouldn’t send anyone in my family to pick up narcotics like these. I will be there!

I had a great time with Louie. Here is the next encounter:

_Is the Pharmacist a Junkie, Too?

            Going to Green’s Pharmacy in Stratford became a regular occurrence. I used my mother’s address in the next town over, Bridgeport, to avoid suspicion. I was still living in New Britain, Connecticut, 55 miles away, with my wife. Now, Peter kept a supply of Dilaudid on hand for me. This one day, however, something weird happened.
            I had my car but parked it out of sight and limped into the store. In those days, the cash price for thirty, 4 mg Dilaudid was about $20.00, for the brand name product from Knoll Pharmaceutical. 
            Peter filled the script quickly while I was at the vitamin counter. I paid him $20, grabbed the small bag, and left. In the parking lot, I ripped open the bag to inspect the contents and couldn’t believe my eyes. The little pills were white! “What the fuck is this?” I remember thinking as I pulled out my glasses to look more closely. 
            “Goddamn, I can’t believe this!” This fucker gave me thirty, 50 mg Demerol instead! Whoa, with something like Dilaudid, this was no mistake. I walked, more quickly this time (ha, ha), back into the pharmacy.
            Other people were also filling prescriptions as I said to Mr. Green, “Sir, I think there must be a problem here. These pills are white, not yellow like the others. What’s up?”
            He opened the bottle and said, “Oh, sorry, Mr. Gayda. I gave you the generic product this time to save you some money. Give me a second and I will switch these for the usual ones.”

My wife hated this guy. Ah, hell, I loved him!


----------



## 19blm79

This is my first reply from a newbie. 
Opana 10mg IR 
Diladiud 8mg
Roxis 30mg 

Midazolam (IV)
Halcion .25mg
Restoril 30mg


----------



## SergeKolpa

I heard in some states cannabis can be prescribed. Well to be honest I would love to be prescribed cannabis, but it is not possible in the UK


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Soma
Modafinil
Focalin


----------



## SergeKolpa

The only question guy and girls is. How on Earth do you manage to convince doctors to prescribe your that. I have go mad on my doctor just to prescribe me aspirin.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

SergeKolpa said:


> The only question guy and girls is. How on Earth do you manage to convince doctors to prescribe your that. I have go mad on my doctor just to prescribe me aspirin.



Be convincing, don't look sketchy, and find a doctor that's a bit of an idiot.


----------



## rbbohio

Didn't know doctors can perscribe Ketamine... Well that shot up to #1, followed by 40mg IR Adderall, and some Percosets... Idk dosage w/ perc's


----------



## SmokingAces

SergeKolpa said:


> The only question guy and girls is. How on Earth do you manage to convince doctors to prescribe your that. I have go mad on my doctor just to prescribe me aspirin.



Because they're in the U.S. not Britain obviously.


----------



## bounty964

1) OxyContin 80mg
2) concerta 54mg
3) Dexedrine 40mg
Bonus Clonazepam 4mg


----------



## Ignio

I am getting prescribed methadone, clonazepam and diazepam.

I would like:
1. OxyNorm (the name of instant release oxycodone where I am from)
2. OxyContin (I like the mix of instant release and extended release oxycodone)
3. Ketogan

And some Lyrica or Ritalin would be nice as well


----------



## Turk82

Roxicodone 30mg, Mmmmm they smell so good - Oxycodone 10/325 - Carisprodol 350mg. I realize the top two are a redundancy but ones good for smelling and ones good if you're hungry


----------



## Ignio

Turk82 said:


> Roxicodone 30mg, Mmmmm they smell so good - Oxycodone 10/325 - Carisprodol 350mg. I realize the top two are a redundancy but ones good for smelling and ones good if you're hungry



Haha I feel something similar to the light blue 5 mg OxyContin. I just love the colour, the smell and the taste of it. Somehow it is different for me than the other OxyContins  Though logically it doesn't make much sense to me as you should think one would prefer the ones with more mg's 

I think it is because those were the first I ever got prescribed together with 10 mg OxyNorm so there might be a nostalgic explanation behind the craziness.


----------



## 4meSM

If i could use drugs without any negative consequences and if addiction wasn't an issue I'd probably go with:
-Oxymorphone
-Desoxyn (d-methamphetamine)
-Xyrem (ghb) 

But in the real world i rather not have any prescription unless i truly need it (aside from cannabis). 
I'd also like to try a few therapeutic sessions with MDMA. Don't have ptsd but i feel like it could be beneficial.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Top 3 I want to try:
   1. Quaaludes (I was born too late)
   2. Rohypnol 
   3. Seconal

Top 3 I would like to have currently prescribed to me:
   1. DextroStat 
   2. Xanax 
   3. Suboxone


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

TheTwighlight said:


> Top 3 I want to try:
> 1. Quaaludes (I was born too late)
> 2. Rohypnol
> 3. Seconal



I totally forgot about older stuff. Quaaludes and barbs would be fascinating to try. I'd love to try Laudanum, too.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Yes, I'm very experienced with butalbital, but I would love to know what made Seconal & Nembutal so popular with guys like my man Jimi!


----------



## Tolejo

#1 Seroquel - I know weird, but if i'm tripping or speeding to hard it will abort the high, at least for me 
#2 Ketamine 
#3 Adderall


----------



## Pill2Chill

#1 Oxy (Check!)
#2 Bromazepam (Check!)
#3 Ketamine. Too bad no one prescribes that for anything, ever..


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Pill2Chill said:


> #1 Oxy (Check!)
> #2 Bromazepam (Check!)
> #3 Ketamine. Too bad no one prescribes that for anything, ever..



I thought about asking my old doctor for k just for shits and giggles. He's a nice guy, and so old and lacking in medical knowledge it may have worked. 

How's Bromazepam compare to other benzos? Congrats on the scripts lol


----------



## Pill2Chill

^I've said it a 100 times on here but I'll say it again for you.  To me, bromazepam feels like a long acting version of xanax. Which makes it the ideal benzo for me. I love xanax but the duration is just too short, and I don't like having to redose on benzos. Bromazepam is active for a solid 24hours. My preferred anxiolytic for sure, and I've tried a lot of different benzos, so I reckon I can make a decent comparison.


----------



## takedatrams

Tramadol 120ct w/ refills (schedule 4 drug!) 

Oxycodone ER "Oxycontin"  larger dose

Vyvanse bruh


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Pill2Chill said:


> ^I've said it a 100 times on here but I'll say it again for you.  To me, bromazepam feels like a long acting version of xanax. Which makes it the ideal benzo for me. I love xanax but the duration is just too short, and I don't like having to redose on benzos. Bromazepam is active for a solid 24hours. My preferred anxiolytic for sure, and I've tried a lot of different benzos, so I reckon I can make a decent comparison.




Thank you! It sounds lovely. :D Would you happen to have any experience with Nitrazepam as well?


----------



## Pill2Chill

I do but fairly limited, only did it a couple of times and it was some time ago. I quite liked it actually. It has a pretty nice 'benzo-'euphoria (I don't consider benzos truly euphoric, but hypnotics tend to give me just a wee bit of brief euphoria when they kick in). Nitrazepam is one of the better hypnotic benzos for sure IMO. Better than, say, lormetazepam or halcion (I don't like halcion at all, it's just pure, heavy sedation with close to zero euphoria). But lormetazepam is quite decent, but I still prefer nitrazepam. 

So yeah, for recreational use it's a pretty nice benzo, better than bromazepam as well. When it's for anxiety and when using as prescribed bromazepam is the best for me though hands down. But if you're looking to sleep like a baby or for recreational effects I believe hypnotics is where it's at, and nitrazepam is a really nice hypnotic both when used as prescribed (functional) or if abused (recreational).

So far I've found that brotizolam has the most euphoria from all the hypnotic benzos that I've tried. Clotiazepam is pretty nice too in terms of euphoria. These last 2 I mentioned are both thienodiazepines. I don't think that's a coincidence as from what I've read,  etizolam, which is also a thienodiazepine, is also praised for having a kind of euphoria. 

All in all it's a pretty great benzo. Maybe I'll ask my doc for those when I go back in a month. 

Hope that helped, Sorry if there's incoherency in this 5+ but I kept nodding off as I was typing it. Wow, a bloody hour and a half has passed since I started to write this post. And it's getting light out. I don't mind, cause I feel good and euphoric as hell right now. Hehe, time to really hit the sack now and nod off for a bit. Goodnight,   or actually, good morning is a bit more accurate.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Pill2Chill said:


> I do but fairly limited, only did it a couple of times and it was some time ago. I quite liked it actually. It has a pretty nice 'benzo-'euphoria (I don't consider benzos truly euphoric, but hypnotics tend to give me just a wee bit of brief euphoria when they kick in). Nitrazepam is one of the better hypnotic benzos for sure IMO. Better than, say, lormetazepam or halcion (I don't like halcion at all, it's just pure, heavy sedation with close to zero euphoria). But lormetazepam is quite decent, but I still prefer nitrazepam.
> 
> So yeah, for recreational use it's a pretty nice benzo, better than bromazepam as well. When it's for anxiety and when using as prescribed bromazepam is the best for me though hands down. But if you're looking to sleep like a baby or for recreational effects I believe hypnotics is where it's at, and nitrazepam is a really nice hypnotic both when used as prescribed (functional) or if abused (recreational).
> 
> So far I've found that brotizolam has the most euphoria from all the hypnotic benzos that I've tried. Clotiazepam is pretty nice too in terms of euphoria. These last 2 I mentioned are both thienodiazepines. I don't think that's a coincidence as from what I've read,  etizolam, which is also a thienodiazepine, is also praised for having a kind of euphoria.
> 
> All in all it's a pretty great benzo. Maybe I'll ask my doc for those when I go back in a month.
> 
> Hope that helped, Sorry if there's incoherency in this 5+ but I kept nodding off as I was typing it. Wow, a bloody hour and a half has passed since I started to write this post. And it's getting light out. I don't mind, cause I feel good and euphoric as hell right now. Hehe, time to really hit the sack now and nod off for a bit. Goodnight,   or actually, good morning is a bit more accurate.



Thank you for all the info! And for saving me some money. I was thinking about picking up some Halcion to try it (gotta catch em all), but I think I'll pass. The description reminds me of 3-ho-phenazepam. I'll keep my eyes open for Brotizolam since Etizolam is my favorite benzo because of the euphoria. A vendor said they may stock bromazolam, too, and if they do I'm gonna pick some up. hopefully it's the best of both worlds

Bonne nuit


----------



## iamthesuck

Opana 20mg IR
Subtex 2mg
Adderall 40mg


----------



## afriendoftina

I'm going to assume I can't get Ketamine. So:

1. Desoxyn (Meth) - would be so good to try clean script meth
2. Zolfran - (anti-emetic) - Oh I love me some anti-emetics
3. Xyrem - but I'd turn it into GBL...


----------



## 19blm79

Opana 10mg IR
Diladuid 8mg
Midazolam (IV)


----------



## ScarlettWolf

My list I'd based off of a weekly dose...

OxyCodone Liquid - 100mg/5mL at #600mg/week (used to be prescribed but at a lower dose of 5mg/5mL)
Vicodin - 10/325 at #120/week (Current)
Adderall - 30mg at 21/week (Want)

Don't want to lose my Ativan, Clonidine, Fentanyl, or Gabapentin though. (All current)


----------



## gauchoamigo

Pill2Chill said:


> ^I've said it a 100 times on here but I'll say it again for you.  To me, bromazepam feels like a long acting version of xanax. Which makes it the ideal benzo for me. I love xanax but the duration is just too short, and I don't like having to redose on benzos. Bromazepam is active for a solid 24hours. My preferred anxiolytic for sure, and I've tried a lot of different benzos, so I reckon I can make a decent comparison.


Agreed up to a point!
I am glad to see that several people have mentioned the excellent bromazepam; for the cost it is certainly the best value benzo anxiolytic, and one of the most effective available - some of the better generics are half the price of Roche's LEXOTAN, & the cheap Macedonian Roche-licenced LEXILIUM (though that is not available in the 12mg strength) is, IME, of better quality than Roche's own (6mg) pills. I find it useful for the horribly tension-packed period after a heavy anxiety/panic episode. I have never seen it as being all that much similar to alprazolam but at correct dose it does provide the same sort of anxiolysis.
MEANWHILE:
I have a feeling I have made a post on this thread already but despite scanning the pages, can't find it! It would be interesting to see what I previously wrote. Bearing in mind my clinical needs, what I would write TODAY would be -

1. PALFIUM (dextromoramide tartrate) 20mg qds
2. RIVOTRIL (clonazepam) 2mg tds (which I am currently prescribed)
3.a) Sleep INDUCTION: HALCION (triazolam) or LENDORMIN (brotizolam) each at 0.25mg nocte
  b) Sleep MAINTENANCE: ROHYPNOL (flunitrazepam) 1mg AND HYPNOCALM (same) 2mg, total 3mg nocte. 
[When flunitrazepam was first introduced by Roche, it was available in 1, 2 and 5mg tablets. The  5mg strength was withdrawn only a couple of years later]

CURVE BALL:
To maintain tplerance levels to my dextromoramide, every fourth month I would like to use
OXYMORPHONE HCl, were it available anywhere other than its current range of only the USA and Bangladesh; however, being that its bioavailability orally is a puny 10% & intranasally an amazing 90% (sources Wikipedia, Drugs.com, WebMD) I'd like to take in aqueous solution - 1g hydrochloride is soluble in 5mL water - using the same sort of nasal spray GSK use for their hay fever remedy BECONASE, at the correct dilution to deliver around 5mg/spray, allowing for three sprays giving 15mg,  a decent and quite closely equianalgesic dose to 20 - 25mg of Palfium.

This is an excellent thread despite some posters who would self-prescribe quite dangerous combinations & dosages! I could easily see some fatalities were some of these scripts actually issued and used...


----------



## halfegg

*Oxy mmmm I just picked up my script*

This is.my dream(real) script !! 112 40mg original oc 112 ir 20mg oxynorm 96 150 mg pregabas 256 5mg Diazepam 56 7.5 mg zopiclone and 28 3.75 zopiclone yum breakfast


----------



## rainyday107

I'm currently scripted for several drugs that I have a therapeutic need for...but can be of recreational value. My top 3 are Klonopin, Soma, and Oxycodone. Adderrall would rank as fourth...almost made my top three but I'm starting to hate Adderrall.


----------



## ImDeliriant

My top 3 in no order would probably be
Adderall 40mg
Methadone 25mg
Codeine Syrup 200mg

This is way harder to choose three than I thought.


----------



## climbr

16mg suboxone
4mg xr xanax
60mg xr adderall

was rx'd all 3, cold turkey off everything ended with me in the ICU for a week 25 days ago. done with all that even though i do regret it and sure as hell not right in the head


----------



## CapNorco47

In a perfect world....
1. Opana
2. Oxy
3. pharm H


----------



## johngoodman

1. Methaqualone (Quaaludes, baby)
2. Adderall
3. Codeine/Promethazine syrup


----------



## Intense

a benzo
adderall xr
beta blocker


----------



## thelung

Dextroamphetamine
Opana
Flunitrazepam


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Literally 20mg Adderall ir twice per day, or 30mg Adderall XR once per day, and I'd be golden.


----------



## Anxious.Individual

Desoxyn  
Opana IR 
Nembutal


----------



## Mmengel89

Fentanyl 
Librium
Desoxyn


----------



## SergeKolpa

I must admit my most effective Alco drug is Disufiram (Antabuse) I don't particularly love it but it is effective if you want to go sober


----------



## jchris

*Who needs 3?*

Dilaudid (hydromorphone) and Desoxyn (methamphetamine hcl).    That would keep me busy, or something like that.

Dilaudid is fairly commonly used, in medicine.  (At least in the USA).  It's what they step you up to when morphine would be far too weak.

Desoxyn is pharmaceutical methamphetamine.   In the USA it is FDA aprroved for ADHD, narcolepsy, and possibly even still for weight loss.  In any case, strolling up to the pharmacist with THAT Rx would result in interesting reactions/responses...  Most pharmacies probably don't keep it in stock.  It makes Adderall & Dexedrine look like sleeping pills.  8(


----------



## jchris

SergeKolpa said:


> I must admit my most effective Alco drug is Disufiram (Antabuse) I don't particularly love it but it is effective if you want to go sober



I hear ya, man.  Isn't alcohol a bitch?!   H, base coca, high purity tweak?  I can turn that down.  Lock me in a DEA Evidence Warehouse, and I'd be looking for the booze.


----------



## Stickman Roxy

Roxy 30

Perc 10

Soma


----------



## Stickman Roxy

Phenigrin


----------



## aplumgirl

Hydrocodone
Klonipin
Soma

I am aware that these drugs together are lethal, however if I had a bag of each to take separately as needed, wow!!


----------



## flowerchute123

*vyvanse???*

i took 120 mg of vyvanse aroumd 11pm on Sunday and then took another 120 mg at around 3am on Tuesday. how long is this high going to last and it stay in my system? ive binged on adderall once before but didn't take as much at once. im 5'7 and about 145 lbs. i haven't slept in my over 36 hours and have barely ate anything besides some fruit but have been drinking lots of water


----------



## keeping

1. Ketobemidone
2. Temazepam
3. An anti-depressant that actually works


----------



## Xannyboi

Xanax 2 mg
Activis codiene/promethazine syrup
And ambien 10 mg


----------



## Xannyboi

Are u serious bro


----------



## Xannyboi

Xannyboi said:


> Xanax 2 mg
> Activis codiene/promethazine syrup
> And ambien 10 mg





jchris said:


> I hear ya, man.  Isn't alcohol a bitch?!   H, base coca, high purity tweak?  I can turn that down.  Lock me in a DEA Evidence Warehouse, and I'd be looking for the booze.


For real???!


----------



## Mattpills

That's totally easy
1.Percocet is swims  favorite 
2.Ritalin is right below percs
3.swim can't believe he's  saying this but Suboxone.
Percocet is swims favorite no matter how much swim does it never have a bad come down. Suboxone on the other hand ouch!headache and sickness for days. Swim does adderall and Ritalin all the time but swim likes how adderall doesn't make him sick in the stomach but Ritalin is better high but with a upset stomach.


----------



## gauchoamigo

Would you not be better off with an Rx for 120mg OC, or would the purple beauties be too much for you? I know 120mg tabs aren't sold in the US, but they sure are here!



Methacodone said:


> I'll list my top 3 benzos, and my top 3 opiates (including the classic formulations)
> 
> OPIATES
> 
> Methadone 40mg (wafers)
> OxyContin 80mg (classic OC version)
> Fentanyl 100mcg/hour (smokable gel patch)
> 
> BENZOS
> 
> Clonazepam 2mg
> Lorazepam 2mg
> Diazepam 10mg
> 
> God how my life would be awesome with those meds with unlimited refills.
> I know I'll die way sooner than I should if I did have those drugs (not from OD, just for the sake of using all day everyday, I know my limits, I've never OD'd once in my 10 years of using hardcore Narcotics and benzos (knock on wood). I've done lots of stimulants also, just never got addicted to them like I did with opiates and benzos). But it'll def be awesome while it lasts. Esp knowing that you wont be getting dope sick or go into withdrawal knowing that you have unlimited refills. Ahh, oh fantasy why dont you come true!  Lol


----------



## gauchoamigo

Mattpills said:


> That's totally easy
> 1.Percocet is swims  favorite
> 2.Ritalin is right below percs
> 3.swim can't believe he's  saying this but Suboxone.
> Percocet is swims favorite no matter how much swim does it never have a bad come down. Suboxone on the other hand ouch!headache and sickness for days. Swim does adderall and Ritalin all the time but swim likes how adderall doesn't make him sick in the stomach but Ritalin is better high but with a upset stomach.


Percocet your favourite? It is nothing but a con trick by US pharma companies (Endo) since the apap content does jack shit, yet they are marketed as if it does.... You'd be MUCH better off with pure oxycodone for sure...
And purr-LEASE, stop using the ridiculous (& totally pointless) 'swim'. Nobody is in any doubt about that identity. That goes for the few who insist on referring to their DOG as well, fer Chrissakes!


----------



## Scott@417

20mg. Oxycodone IR get now
 1mg. Alprazolam getting now
Wishing for dame list as Ranger. Love the Cocaine HCL. And would love to try the others on his list as well.


----------



## smokem351

1) Oxycontin 40mg (abusable Sandoz brand), 2) Alprazolam 2mg bars (xanax), 3) Dexedrine 10mgs (dextroamphetamine) - those are easy to obtain but I really want some DMT or preferably Ibogaine (from a reliable clinic) to reset my receptors & cleanse me spiritually from the above 3 devils...


----------



## PerfectDisguise

I already have Klonopin so I will include it in my desired list anyway (more mgs though) 

1. 3mg clonazepam daily
2. 30mg adderall XR
3. 30mg Roxicodone pills


----------



## Oswalt

1. 10mg - Diazepam / Valium
2. 5gr - Afghani #1 Weed
3. 200mg - Modafinil


----------



## Mmengel89

Oxymorphone
D-methamphetamine 
Temazepam


----------



## PushingDaisies

Oh man, to dream lol
8mg dilaudud
rx weed
80mg oxys


----------



## bobby1978

Pregabalin
temazepam
Some kind of liquid codeine preparation (I'm not a big opiate user, but I do like some)


I'm interested in other stuff that works on calcium channels (Atagabalin, etc) but I haven't had anything else other than Neurontin. I'd swap something better than the pregabalin out if I knew it was better. Also, I tried to keep to things that are actually prescribed here.


----------



## DankBirdAddict

I'm gonna have to branch off a bit and go with 

1.) 120 1mg Alprazolam
2.) 80 60mg Vyvanse
3.) Any large script of Codiene w/ Promethazine


----------



## xbandit07x

There are only three classes of prescription medications that profoundly effect your mood in a way that seems authentic/pleasurable. 

1. Opiates
2. Benzo/barb
3. Amphetamine

If you are not depressed, having a prescription for all three of these means you can virtually control your personality and mood at will from three buttons.

These are the hardest to get prescribed specifically because they let you change your personality and influence others by having artificial power/fearlessness/confidence/spirit.


----------



## stevie232323

oooh such a choice!! 

1) MXL (slow release Morphine sulphate.) - already get.
2) Diconal (nigh on impossible though my Mum used to get it in the 70's)
3) Peachy palfs (knew someone that got them but that was 15 years ago. now nigh on impossible.)


----------



## Relapz

1. Adderall 30mg IR
2. Oxycodone 30mg #180 
3. Valium


----------



## xtcgrrrl

1) Opana
2) Xanax 2 mg bars
3) Fiorcet (barbiturate)


----------



## keeping

1. Laudanum 
2. Nepenthe
3. Semuta 

whilst not strictly 'obtainable' (at least one of those listed is fictional); who cares? I desire 'that which chases away sorrow'.


----------



## razordesignz

Coming from someone who has used more then  23 drugs over more then ten years bad lists....the W/d will make all the past joy not worth it. Even with suboxone subutex your brain will change. Peace


----------



## Motsai778

1 - Oxycodon 80MG (Oxycontin)
2 - lisdexamfetamin 80 MG (Vyvanse)
3 - alprazolam 2 MG (Xanax)


----------



## Pkustes

Oxycodone 10's - 30's? 
I just moved from MD to NY and despite taking a rock solid dose of 80mg/day -  legitimately prescribed - finding a doc to continue what I spent years using as carefully as possible, seems impossible, even with a legitimate need and years of documentation.

Truly scared to return to prior nightmare. 
Paul


----------



## Dr.Mambo

100 microgram fentanyl patches
Oxy 80s
4 xanax bars a day.

Heaven....

Or I may replace the oxys with focalin. Good speed would go nice with the gel patches


----------



## FunctionlJnkieGal

1st: MS Contin (60mg-100mg, I can take up to 300mg)
2nd: Oxycontin 80mg (I like eating 2 at once)
3rd: Tussionex (An unlimited supply of this would be nice).

As you can see, I like opiates with long-lasting effects.


----------



## razordesignz

Bla so good yet so bad
120 20's oxycodone
120 2's xanax
60 350's soma


----------



## Methacodone

My top 3 dream/fantasy RX's --

#1 - Oxycodone 30mg - #180/month

#2 - Oxymorphone 10mg - #120/month

#3 - Adderall 30mg - #120/month


----------



## XAccess

1: Roxicodone
2: Xanax
3: Adderall


----------



## xbandit07x

Does anyone feel like you should either Just be using opiates, or an amphetamine/benzo combo. 

Mixing all three together on the regular is probobally bad for you and overkill.

1. Dexedrine 20 mg
2. Desoxyn 20 mg
3. Prescribed Cannabis


----------



## razordesignz

1. Thc (good sourced edibles)
2. 30mg oxy
3. Xanax


----------



## mrgg

dipped newportz


----------



## mrgg




----------



## LucidSDreamr

1) ketamine

2) dilaudid

3) temazepam

4) meth


----------



## ThatOneDude!

1. Xanax (personal fave)
2. Dilaudid 
3. Desoxyn 
Hands. Down. =)

Its funny how people mention the strength for them! lol I want the Xanax 4mg! like 90 a month lolol. that is what i have by the way and its very nice. haha! uhm.... yeah my doc gives me unlimited refils too. lmao.

sorry i cant it.


----------



## JK25

My list would consist of:

1. Midazolam
2. MST Continus
3. Phentermine


----------



## markanders7

1) Xanax
2) OxyContin
3) Dexedrine


----------



## robinlovelady

*My 3*

Vyvanse

Hydrocodone....since this is a wish list...no APAP please. For me oxycodone just doesn't do the trick. Body chemistry no doubt. Liquid 

Maybe Ativan to sleep. Or Klonipin. I don't like benzos actually. Hell, maybe Trazadone to pick one effective AND safe choice.  I have insomnia, diagnosed at a very young, but my DOC's potentiate that issue further so I am open to any choice that will put me to sleep but not permanently.


----------



## FunctionlJnkieGal

Oh and medicinal cannabis, definitely. I know this is gonna sound crappy, but I kinda like Tramadol too. As weak as it is, it provides great, long-lasting relief if I can't find any ms contin, oxycontin, or hydrocodone.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

robinlovelady said:


> Vyvanse
> 
> Hydrocodone....since this is a wish list...no APAP please.



it does exist its called Zohydro,


----------



## reducexpand

Dextroamphetamine 30mg xr atleast 300 incase I'm feeling nice and wanna give a couple away (only say xr because I can easily crush em if I need an ir and I don't want to waste one of my options).

Kpins as many as possible but only for the comedown or anxiety. 

And what the hell throw some roxy 30s in there but not enough to were I could binge on em for weeks at a time and catch a physical dependence. 

As you can see my DOC is amps/uppers.


----------



## Intense

xbandit07x said:


> There are only three classes of prescription medications that profoundly effect your mood in a way that seems authentic/pleasurable.
> 
> 1. Opiates
> 2. Benzo/barb
> 3. Amphetamine
> 
> If you are not depressed, having a prescription for all three of these means you can virtually control your personality and mood at will from three buttons.
> 
> These are the hardest to get prescribed specifically because they let you change your personality and influence others by having artificial power/fearlessness/confidence/spirit.






Pretty spot on post right here. I like how you said "control your personality and mood at will from three buttons." Because that is so true.. and it's amazing the number of people that do everyday.




Those with the addition of TESTOSTERONE and I'm perfect.(Would feel like garbage without it even if I did have my benzo/adderall) And honestly I can do without the opiates though, haven't had one in years, but if they're around I might take a couple. Not addictive for me though..


----------



## watermelon14

1. Fentanyl Patch
2. Desoxyn (methamphetamine)
3. Morphine pills


----------



## Ne0

1. Dexamphetamine
2. Lyrica
3. GHB
I don't need any synthesized opioid when there are naturally occurred opioids like opium and kratom thats are much better then any that pharmacy shit.


----------



## Diacetylcodone98

Oxycodone IR 30mg 
Opana IR 10mg
Morphine ER 200mg

Runner ups (couldn't pick only 3)

Lyrica 300mg 
Xanax 2mg bars
Dexedrine 15mg capsules


----------



## Methacodone

1. Oxycodone 30mg IR 
2. Oxymorphone 10mg IR 
3. Adderall 30mg XR 

OR 

1. Oxycodone 30mg IR 
2. Oxymorphone 10mg IR 
3. Methadone 10mg

Honorable mentions, benzos. 
Esp Clonazepam, Alprazolam, Diazepam.


----------



## Pill2Chill

My current script is my top 2, so that's cool. 

1. Oxycontin 80mg
2. Bromazepam 12mg 
3. Hydromorphone


----------



## Methacodone

1st choice of balance,

1. Oxycodone 30mg IR 
2. Alprazolam 2mg 
3. Adderall 30mg XR 

2nd,

1. Oxymorphone 10mg IR 
2. Lorazepam 2mg 
3. Adderall 30mg XR 

3rd,

1. Methadone 10mg 
2. Clonazepam 2mg 
3. Adderall 30mg XR 

4th,

1. Oxycodone 30mg IR 
2. Diazepam 10mg 
3. Desoxyn 5mg 

5th, 

1. Oxycodone 30mg IR 
2. Methadone 10mg 
3. Desoxyn 5mg


----------



## Pill2Chill

Right Methadone. 

Think I'll change my third choice to Methadone. Because it's so bloody useful, and still a pretty nice opioid in spite of being used mainly as a maintenance drug. Very nice even, especially with the proper additional drugs like benzos, & a good antihistamine like ideally hydroxyzine, if that's unavailable there's always diphenhydramine or promethazine. 

Methadone is a nice maintenance drug and even recreational when switching from for instance H to 'done. Very much _unlike_ suboxone, which kinda sucks if you're hooked on full agonists) for  people with a (full agonist) habit.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

1. oxycodone
2. desoxyn
3. ketamine


----------



## BeckyLee

I've already replied to this thread, but I've had an interesting change, so I'll update:
I'm rxed one of them now, thankfully!
1) Dexedrine span Sule's
2) ghb
3) methadone

Honorable mention to diazepam & lyrica.

My doctor switched my script from vyvanse to Dexedrine & I actually feel GOOD again! Vyvanse started feeling like nothing & took forever to kick in.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Pharma diamorphine, desoxyn and injectable vials of midazolam. Holy shit


----------



## Havocsfool

Opana, ketamine, tramadol


----------



## kaylalees

1. Opana
2. Fentanyl
3. Vicodin

Close for third 2mg clonazepam


----------



## CousinCocaine

IV drip bags of morphine (or a stronger opiate if possible, I've only seen it for morphine) 
Ketamine in vials 
Secobarbital pills 

i was also considering vials of IV ready midazolam as somebody else said (that stuff is so fucking great. IV Ativan isn't bad either) but I've never had a barbiturate before so I'd love to try that. I sorta felt I kinda needed a stimulant but decided I'd have much more fun with Ketamine. The opiate is definitely something I  want to keep tho, I love opiates (wish I had something besides tramadol right now).


----------



## Pill2Chill

I got my dream scripts (all 3 of em) !!! YAY!!!!

120mg methadone DAILY!! (can still get upped to 160mg, possibly even more.. Depending on how 120 treats me in the long term). 
240mg OxyContin (old formula) - ALSO daily!!
12mg Bromazepam daily (Okay, I wouldn't mind a higher dose - or 12mg bromazepam for anxiety during the day & some hypnotic benzo for at night, like i got from my old doc).

BUT, despite the 12mg bromazepam not being 'perfect', I can NOT complain with my current scripts. Most people can only dream of such awesome daily doses of awesome drugs. 
(the methadone is new since today, needless to say I am very pleased!! )

/e: Got Bromazepam upped to 24mg/day. Gonna try to change it in 12mg bromazepam & 2mg alprazolam a day instead.


----------



## losangeles1993

1)30mg Roxis
2) 2mg Alprazolam 
3) Fentanyl patches


----------



## Ignio

1) Ketogan (Ketobemidone)
2) Oxymorphone (not available as a pharmeceutical product in my country :/)
3) Hydromorphone (Have just become available in my country, but it is a very rare prescription).

Or maybe
1) Ketogan (Ketobemidone)
2) Oxymorphone (not available as a pharmeceutical product in my country :/)
3) Methylphenidate or Dex-amphetamines so I have something to take when I am tired and need to work


I already get the following prescriptions:
Methadone
Clonazepam (Main benzo in my treatment, take it everyday)
Diazepam (when needed)
Alprazolam (when needed)
Pregabalin
Quetiapin

In other words I don't exactly need to get prescribed benzo's. I would like to have Etizolam avaiable though, as i works very different from other benzo on me).

Fentanyl patches might have been an item on my list as well. However, even the big 100mcg/hour patches are cheap at the black market. So I have access to those.


----------



## Deedee99

Is Etizolam or bromazepam better than alprazolam? I've got severe anxiety and only used alprazolam. TIA


----------



## nitrohead

the only benzo

flunitrazepam
flunitrazepam
flunitrazepam
oh how i wish................


----------



## SunState

Rx's
 Adderall IR
 Klonopin
 Methadone 

Wishlist 1 
Rx'd methadone pills 
Levorphanol
Hydromorphone


Never happening Wishlist 
Methaqualone
Dexamyl
Preludin
D-IX


----------



## LucidSDreamr

SunState said:


> Rx's
> Adderall IR
> Klonopin
> Methadone
> 
> Wishlist 1
> Rx'd methadone pills
> Levorphanol
> Hydromorphone
> 
> 
> Never happening Wishlist
> Methaqualone
> Dexamyl
> Preludin
> D-IX



DI-X....just looked it up   oxy + cocaine + meth in one pill....insane!!


----------



## lucifersam666

1. Norcos
2. Roxi
3. Etizolam

in that order...


----------



## zack taylor

I worked at a hospital in the 90's and we moved the pharmacy...........found 2 kilo's of cocaine (and no records) did not call the DEA we flushed it down the drain...........still sick about it


----------



## Ignio




----------



## Pill2Chill

^Who wouldn't want that 

I'm happy with what I get though.
(2mg xanax, 120mg methadone, 240mg oxycontin, 12-24mg bromazepam, 0.25mg brotizolam)

It's no top 3, but it's what I get.. If I had to choose 3 I guess it'd be oxy, methadone and, umm, bromazepam I guess.


----------



## MikeyAllen23

Zubsolv (my new fav already)
Xanax (anytime is a good time)
Valium (The lat time danced with you girl i hit a curb)

Drugs i personally think are over rated at least for my pallet. Off course to each is his/her own.  Ambien,Oxy,Norcos.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Zubsolv better than oxy? Strange pallet indeed.


----------



## Ignio

I have just met my best friend's father at the pharmacy. We have known each other since childhood so I know his parentes good as well. 
I was so proud of and glad for my 100x1mg Pfizer Xanax and 100x5mg Methadone. Then his father came up to me with two pharmacy bags that looked more like 50 kg sacks or something. I look down it one of them and it is just filled the (for me) so familiar Danish OxyContin boxes.

His father had been in a very bad working accident that pretty much should have killed him. So his prescriptions is.....AMAZING. He doesnt actually take anything any more because his wife said either you stop taking that crap or atleast go down to an absolut minimum, or I leave you. And then he stopped.

On normal presciptions there are 3x20mg daily you know that crap. On his, it just say "Take after need". There is no limit. If he one days desire 20x120 mg OxyContin in theory he can do that.

There is not "one pill after breakast, one pill after bla bla." That we all hate. He can actually take what he wants. And if he would run out before his weekly visit, he just go down for a box in the midle of the week. Because it is based on HIS  needs his doctors just make a prescription where he can collect a certain amount of boxes as it please him. Lets say it is for 100 boxes (I have no idea about the limit) he just calls the pain center and then renew the prescription.

He gets *oxycodone*, *hydromorphon* (this is new - just got accepted by whoever accept these things (GET OXYMORPHONE YOU IDIOTS...) - back to the father -  *morphine*, *methadone*, *fentanyl patches*, *pregabalin*, and I think it is diazepam and clonazepam for nervepain ,and all kinds of things for his heart, kidneys....al kind of things.

We walked out of the pharmecy and want the same way (we live near each other), after we got a way from the pharmcy he said "You probably need a little something, just take a few boxes". He knows that me and my friend, his son, like what get very much and sometimes he lets of take or buy some of it. He is an oldschool OG, so he his very relaxed around those things. Then he started to hand me boxes, some I gave back but I ended up with 98x10 mg OxyNorm (IR oxycodone), an entire fucking box of 98x120mg OxyContin and to my great pleasure 3 boxes of 56x24mg Hydromorphon (they are called Palladon in DK - According to him "I don't want this new shit). 

They are entirely new in DK, so I have never tried them before or know what I should expect from them? I can see they are depot capsules, can I break that ER just by opening up and eat the stuff inside the capsules? It is probably mostly Americans that know Hydromorphon. I even had to check in Wiki to see their strength compared to morphine. OxyContin is 1,5 more potent than morphine. Then Hydromorphon is 3,5 more potent that Oxycodone? So a 24 mg Hydromorphon is like an 80 mg OxyContin?

My point with posting this post in this forum is, that this is the prescription I want to have


----------



## Pill2Chill

Omg you're so lucky. I've been wanting to try palladone for fucking ages.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

1. Mxe (yes I desire it in legal prescribed form...one day maybe if humans evolve)

2. Hydromorohone ampoules

3.MDMA clinical trial script


----------



## mostly-human

zack taylor said:


> I worked at a hospital in the 90's and we moved the pharmacy...........found 2 kilo's of cocaine (and no records) did not call the DEA we flushed it down the drain...........still sick about it



Look guys, it's been a long day - I can see everyone just wants to get home. Now we could flush this.. We could! BUT, let's think about this for a moment - so far it seems to have no record, but imagine if somehow down the road, it turns up on the system and someone starts asking questions about "what happened to those 2KGs of cocaine??" - that's no good for anyone! Now, I know no-one can be bothered dealing with it and it's tempting to just flush it and go home to our families and life. 

But - I'll tell you what, I've gotta drive this way anyway, so - you leave it with me, and I'll drop it to the police station on my way out tonight. Seriously, no bother - I have to go that way regardless, and don't worry - I'll get a receipt for our records, so - you all just go home, and I got this! Ya'll owe me one though OK!!!??


Next day-  "Haha, look how weird, on the receipt from the police station, they've marked it as 2g instead of 2KG.. haha.. those sneaky cops lol.. yeah.. eh heh haha .. yeh."


----------



## Ignio

Pill2Chill said:


> Omg you're so lucky. I've been wanting to try palladone for fucking ages.



I have been wanting to try it ever since it got available in Denmark (which mean it was actually realisticaaly trying (all the mean while I have dreams during the night where it is oxymorphone they took in. Instant release...mm 30 mg tablets...called OxyMonty produced by Ponthy.

Today I have tried not taking any methadone and trying to find out how much Hydromorphon I need to take, to produce the same affects as I do with oxycontin alone and with methadone alone. But a new drug always "tricks" you in someway.. So I havent really gotten closer. But maybe it would help if I had anything but the very biggest tablets.. But then again, I should not complain about the "little extra" opioids I added to my pharcacy trip yesterday..

The box of 98x120mg OxyContin and the 3x56x24 mg Hydromorphon have gotten the most visible place in my meds-cabinet so I can look at them in all their beaut every so often I like  I think I will soon add 2x120 mg OxyContins to my dosage today. That should get things going. I probably have been so overwhelmed by my new meds that I forgot to pick up my prescription for 20 Methadone today, that is a first


----------



## Pill2Chill

Palladone has been on the market for a long time here, but I can't get this med prescribed. No doc is willing. And I daresay I'm not bad at persuasion.


----------



## I B Profane

I already have my top three most desired prescriptions.

15mg Dexedrine XRs, once daily in the morning.
300mg Gabapentin, taken 1-3 times per day as needed.
1mg Klonopin, taken at night.

It's worked wonders! The key is to just stick to your prescribed dose


----------



## CousinCocaine

I forget what I originally said but I'd have to change one to IV Demerol vials.


----------



## Bondm

It's got to be 
Dyhidracodine
400mg daily tramadol prolonged release tablets and amitriptyline
All which I am prescribed along with a few others


----------



## bindingaffinity

I'm exceptionally boring.

1. weekly ketamine injections
2. medical cannabis
3. not being on SSRIs anymore so I can properly enjoy serotonergics.


----------



## instadabbin

4mg Clonazepam 
8mg Diladid 
20mg Dexadrine

all day


----------



## BigJJ

Nubain
Adderall
HGH


----------



## Oxynormal

Xyrem (ghb) 3g/day
Opana 2x40mg
Desosxyn (methamphet. Hcl.)

Haha


----------



## 96chanz

#1: Oxycodone 30 MG IR (240) I am prescribed 90 a month lol
#2: Klonopin 2 MG (120) I'm on 1 MG 3 times a day, 2mg would be nice af tho
#3: Methylphenidate 20 MG IR (500) I get 90 a month and snort them, 500 would be enough to feed my addiction 

(if only cocaine was prescribed not only in a hospital setting....)


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Now days with opiate hysteria in the US I would be thrilled with a codeine script for my surgery butchered back


----------



## Oxynormal

Oxy
Rohypnol
Ritalin


----------



## shartito

30 mg roxys
10 mg oxymorphone IR
somas

No more benzos for me.


----------



## Oxynormal

Ghb
Methamphetamine hcl
Oxy ou hydromorphone


----------



## Pill2Chill

I got the 3 I want, and more. Maybe I'd take hydromorphone too if I absolutely had carte blanche. But I wouldn't give up oxy for it, nor would I give up my methadone.. So I guess there's not really room for it in my top 3 since I need my benzos too... (the bromazepam I definitely need, alprazolam and brotizolam are more optional, but hey.. Better to have all 3 than the just the one).

So yeah my top 3 is:
1. *Methadone* - I prefer oxycodone if judging purely on effect, but without methadone I can't use opioids and be stable (without 'done I'm dealing with withdrawals all the time and I'm basically just living from fix  to fix.)
2. *Oxycodone* (explanation above)
3. Bromazepam (prefer xanax, which I'm also prescribed, but I can't maintain on something so short acting, bromazepam is a very good maintenance benzo IMO, lil' weaker than alprazolam, but quite similar in effect. 

Then I also get rx'ed alprazolam, Brotizolam, lyrica, Hydroxyzine. All at nice doses, but a lot of the benzos get saved up cause l take bromazem every day but try to avoid they with the short acting benzos.


----------



## Parabolan

Adderall, Valium, and Opana


----------



## yompf

Zanex, OC 80 (old school) and
 ketamine !!


----------



## Ganja Gremlin

1. Oxycodone 30mg
2. Xanax
3. Adderal


----------



## Jvjs05

Dilaudid 8mg , oxycodone 30mg ir , kolopin


----------



## tacodrugs

Depends on my mood,
Usually Oxycodone, Hydrocodne and HYDROMORPHONE


But, sometimes just the idea of anything besides stims by themself disgusts me and its more high doses of stimulants,like baclofen, methylphenidate, or mixing stims with weed or opiates,(Totally recomend baclofen ,strongest head high of any pharm stim (besides meth or some shit,,havnt tried any of that type of shit and i wouldnt) lots of physical eurphoria to,i recomend do 20 mg,wait like 30min then do another 180 mg,but make sure you dont eat or take it if its expired youll puke you guts out for hours after you come down,,and the afterglow makes you so serious ,lbut not depressed,its cool)

Btw the 200mgs of baclofen shouldnt be to much to handle,or lame ,,no matter your expirince level or tolerance to drugs,,and its not half as harmful as people say it is just dont go over the 250mg mark or do it to often.


----------



## wolf359loki

Since I am trying to quit opiods I in the next month. Also as I do hope it will be forever, if I can make it 9 months to a year I would feel great. In this case I would find the easiest and most expensive on the stree and get those. It would be to recover some of the money I have spent in the past 10 years. Hahahahah


----------



## LandsUnknown

1. Delsyid...... but I know no doctor is going to prescribe that anytime soon, prescription acid in case you've never heard of it.  Literally no one ever gets it and I doubt the pharmacies even carry it. 

2. Medical marijuana..... Unfortunately not easy to get in my state though.

3. 15-20 mg IR adderall.  I'm on 10 mg now but it doesn't last the whole day.  I've "raised my dose" at times as the pharmacy overfilled my meds.  But obviously I'll need to tell my doc that the 10mg doesn't last through the workday. My days are longer now, so I could really use it.


----------



## THCified

Adderall (or Captagon)
Oxycodone (or Hydromorphone)
Ketamine

If I could pick four, i‘d complete my Collection with Pharm-Grade Weed and live happily till the End of Days.


----------



## Tubbs

Roxy 80s 
Xanax 2mg
Adderall 30s


----------



## Brizle

I don’t know how anyone gets high off of OC 80s I get them prescibed after s back injury while in the military and it did nothing. I know take black tar heroin from Mexico it’s about 80%pure when I get it. Now other pain killers don’t do a dam thing.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Brizle said:


> I don’t know how anyone gets high off of OC 80s I get them prescibed after s back injury while in the military and it did nothing. I know take black tar heroin from Mexico it’s about 80%pure when I get it. Now other pain killers don’t do a dam thing.



I used to inject 30s and even one or two would have me high as fuck.  I'm surprised they didn't work orally for you though.

pretty sure i've posted here before but its fun so...


1. dilaudid

2. ketamine

3. cocaine


----------



## Tubbs

I could really go for that prescription h


----------



## devilsgospel

Methadone
Diazepam  
Dexedrine  

I would be high for the remainder of life


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Since this is most desired prescriptions I will leave out Dexedrine because I'm already prescribed it.

So the rest would be:

1. Temazepam eggs 60mg like they had in the 80's
2. Etizolam 1mg, prefer to alprazolam 
3. Dihydrocodeine 120mg, and yes I prefer this to stronger opiates even oxy

Quantity of all would have to be enough that I wouldn't need to worry about running out forever of course.


----------



## emerald2303

Add about 4 50 mg tramadol and I'd be one right there with you


----------



## Swerlz

Oxymorphone 10mg Pink IRs

Ativan 2mg

Buprenorphine 8mg strips for when I shoot through all the Oxymorphone


----------



## emerald2303

Crazy I know but I've sold my soul for tramadol


----------



## Rexeh

- 100 mg MSContin Morphine pills
 - 8 mg Hydromorphone pills
 - about 2 mg / day of 0.25 mg Alprazolam pills


  -- Peace o/


----------



## Trazodon't

1 valium
2 DHC 
3 oxycodone
Plus I'd love to  try xyrem


----------



## slowrider

the one i want most is abilify *(tried it but not prescribed)
then olanzapine (used to be on 20mg a day and loved it)
then temazepam
my best one i have now is quitiepine


----------



## bananas420

1. 3mg xanax xr ? 120. 2. Opana 40mg x 120 3. Soma 500mg x 120


----------



## garrettlo

Thank god no one put codeine syrup. 

personally;

I'd go with alp 2mg by Sandoz or Greenstone not Mylan.

second would be oxymorphone 40 mg.

Third would be oxycodone 30 mg Malyncrot (The M's), A's or K-9's


----------



## Trentdog_04

1. hydromorphone
2. vyvanse
3.valium


----------



## Illyria99

1. Hydrocodone
2. Butalbital
3. Codeine


----------



## LilAddy

8mg Dilaudid
20 mg dexedrine or 5mg desoxyn (either will do)
2mg xanax
(I don't know if this is only pharms, but if not I'd take medical marijuana in place of xanax)


----------



## Deemgd

Fentanayl, dilaudid, oxymorphone


----------



## Deewilson1990

I?d have to go with:

1. Roxicodone 30?s (which I?m blessed to be able to get whenever I need it ?)
2. Xanax 
3. Morphine


----------



## Pickledlemons

Well I've tried pretty much everything in the prescription world when it comes to benzos and opiates.

So I think I'd have to say desoxyn, even though I dont like meth anymore... I'd be interested in trying this, just once or twice.


----------



## Hunter S Mushroom

1. 15mg Dexedrine
2. 2mg alprazolam or 2mg/ml lorazepam vials
3. 30mg Oxymorphone

I'd maybe swap the dexedrine for pentobarbital. Or maybe even methadone, just because it keeps the WDs away so well.


----------



## Rexeh

Throwdown said:


> By the amount you get already Rexeh I'm surprised you need more haha



LOL indeed, but it never hurts asking for more from you doc, right? 

Anyways updated list then:

 - 275 mcg Fentanyl patches
 - 0.25 mg Triazolam or Flunitrazepam pills
 - A empty script pad with my doc's signature already on every page :D :D :D <---- nuff said  


  --  Peace o/


----------



## Tubbs

Lol yeah a script pad would be amazing.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

bptubbs said:


> Lol yeah a script pad would be amazing.



What would like tubbs?

Let Dr BtS write you that script lol...


----------



## Max Flight

At one point I was set up nicely basically with my dream scripts. 
1- 3 boxes of 100mcg fent patches (gel)
2- 150 30mg oxy IR
3- 60 10mg Valium

But with all of the hullabaloo over the "opioid crisis". I have been cut back over the past 2 years. I now only get 4 8mg dilaudid IR a day. And 30 Valium. Even though my condition is degenerative, they are really tightening the screws. I do have to admit that I didn't get much done puffin fent hit on the wide. But I sure love riding that F-train...for days and days. Although I don't miss the monthly fent withdrawals. The oxys and valium would barely pull me through. I did that every month for 4 years. Ahh.the good ol days.


----------



## Cherrypiewithcoke

1. Ritalin
2. Adderal
3. Xanax


----------



## devilsgospel

Opana 40mg
Roxy 30mg
Bromazepam 12mg

Or

Morphine sulfate 100mg
Desoxyn any mg
Diazepam 10mg

Or!

Diamorphine vials
Methylphenidate 10mg IR
Clonazepam 2mg


----------



## Keif' Richards

Secobarbital
Cocaine
Morphine


----------



## Chronicpain54

Currently scripted 
1. 90 10 mg Methadone
2. 120 15mg IR oxy monthly
3. 120 Norcos monthly 
4. 90 .5 mg klonopin monthly 
[These aren't all my prescriptions...just the narcotic and benzo scripts]

Would like 
1. 120 40 mgs Opana ER
2. 90 Fentanyl lozenges 
3. 90 1mg klonopin 

Opana could be swapped out for 15 or 20 100mcg Fentanyl patches


----------



## Max Flight

Not to stray off topic....but cp54, are you not in the United States? I was forced to give up my oxymorphone, because it was discontinued here. I am jealous. lol. I prefer opana to dilaudid. 
Just curious.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Right now I just wish I had a lifetime supply of Valium.


----------



## Ignio

Rexeh said:


> - A empty script pad with my doc's signature already on every page :D :D :D <---- nuff said
> --  Peace o/



I know a group of people who sells empty script pads together with the doctors authentication number which needs to be written on the pad.
The main problem with using them is that if you fill it out and go into the pharmacy to get your prescription yourself, the doctor will sooner or later notice the unauthorized prescriptions and as you write your social securoty number on scripts you are not hard to find.
So basicly some people find some dope head and let him go in and get what is prescribed in change for some money or an empity script for himselves. I myself will not do this as I don't like taking advantage of very vulnerable human beings. 

They break into doctors offices and hospitals etc to get them and info on the doctor. 
It is also starting to be possible to get a hacker send in a script to the pharmacy. In Denmark we have an electronic script server where doctors can prescribe via computer and then you can get your script on every pharmacy in the country as they all have access to the server. But again the same problem with easy identification.


----------



## BeachBum4u

Chronicpain54 said:


> Currently scripted
> 1. 90 10 mg Methadone
> 2. 120 15mg IR oxy monthly
> 3. 120 Norcos monthly
> 4. 90 .5 mg klonopin monthly
> [These aren't all my prescriptions...just the narcotic and benzo scripts]
> 
> Would like
> 1. 120 40 mgs Opana ER
> 2. 90 Fentanyl lozenges
> 3. 90 1mg klonopin
> 
> Opana could be swapped out for 15 or 20 100mcg Fentanyl patches



Damn, if you did have all those scripts,  you'd be gonzo!  I currently get 60 Opana 40mg along with 120 oxycodone 15mg a month and I'm good.  Actually when I first started with this group 7-8 years ago, I was on 120 40mg Opanas.  However, I was taking them orally and hadn't discovered the joys of snorting them, as I have now.  Hell, I probably would have been out of my mind if I had been snorting them back then.

Also, to Max - I'm not sure where you live in the States but I continue to get Opana scripts and I live in the States as well.  The only catch is that they're generics which are obviously crushable.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Ignio said:


> I know a group of people who sells empty script pads together with the doctors authentication number which needs to be written on the pad.
> The main problem with using them is that if you fill it out and go into the pharmacy to get your prescription yourself, the doctor will sooner or later notice the unauthorized prescriptions and as you write your social securoty number on scripts you are not hard to find.
> So basicly some people find some dope head and let him go in and get what is prescribed in change for some money or an empity script for himselves. I myself will not do this as I don't like taking advantage of very vulnerable human beings.
> 
> They break into doctors offices and hospitals etc to get them and info on the doctor.
> It is also starting to be possible to get a hacker send in a script to the pharmacy. In Denmark we have an electronic script server where doctors can prescribe via computer and then you can get your script on every pharmacy in the country as they all have access to the server. But again the same problem with easy identification.



My doctor once just handed me an empty script by accident. I'd be lying if I said certain thoughts hadn't crossed my mind, but I didn't do anything with it because like in your country there's too much risk of being identified and people go to prison for this stuff because you're committing fraud against the NHS. Also frankly my doctor is really nice to me and is relaxed about what they're willing to script me anyway so I didn't want them to get in trouble either since their name was on the script. Just chucked it in the end.


----------



## high traveller

Ketamine (Human grade) vial - did it in Cambodia
Rohypnol (curiosity) - did it Thailand
Only Mandrax left, here I come South Africa


----------



## Theopieking

I would have to choose 
1. 30mg ir morphine
2. 2mg xanax bars 
3. 20mg ir  oxycodone capsules

I'm a heavy opiate addict btw


----------



## Hunter S Mushroom

UPDATED LIST

1. 2mg Xanax/5-10 bars daily
2. Oxymorphone 30mg/3-7 daily
3. 160mg methadone daily


----------



## max_

why would anyone prefer oxycodone over morphine ?


----------



## Dresden

1. Adenzys
2. Ativan
3. Seroquel


----------



## Pickledlemons

high traveller said:


> Only Mandrax left, here I come South Africa



I've done it! And it was indeed from south africa.


----------



## Monsterhighness

1. For the money: oc 80mg (if those even exist in the us anymore)
2. For the show: Xanax 2mg
3. To be able to let go: Subutex 8mg


----------



## punaflow

Oxycodone


----------



## BeachBum4u

Hey CP54 - I'd love to be able to have a 40mg Opana every 6 hours, that'd be soooo sweet!  I currently get 2 a day and frankly I don't get 12 hours of relief from them.  More in the range of 8 to 10, at the most.  That's where I typically need the 15mg Oxycodone I'm prescribed?  Other than that I'm basically getting exactly what I'd want.  I am extremely grateful to be in this position, even though it took over 25 years to get here.


----------



## Chronicpain54

max_ said:


> why would anyone prefer oxycodone over morphine ?



Oral morphine has a horrible BA. I was scripted them for 2 months and took them back to my doctor and said Give me oxycodone or hydrocodone.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

max_ said:


> why would anyone prefer oxycodone over morphine ?



I wonder the same honestly. Oxy has a higher oral and intranasal BA but it lacks the euphoria of morphine despite having a stronger nod.

But most people seem to disagree especially considering how many Americans got addicted to that shit. I think we're the odd ones out for not enjoying oxy. There's many opiates I place above oxy, in my mind it's very overrated. It's better than codeine or tramadol but not better than dihydrocodeine or morphine by my ranking.


----------



## SnowBump

#1 - OxyCodone - Any Dose                                       #2 - Xanax - 2 MG Bars                                   #3 - Klonopin or Valium


----------



## Chronicpain54

BeachBum4u said:


> Damn, if you did have all those scripts,  you'd be gonzo!  I currently get 60 Opana 40mg along with 120 oxycodone 15mg a month and I'm good.  Actually when I first started with this group 7-8 years ago, I was on 120 40mg Opanas.  However, I was taking them orally and hadn't discovered the joys of snorting them, as I have now.  Hell, I probably would have been out of my mind if I had been snorting them back then.
> 
> Also, to Max - I'm not sure where you live in the States but I continue to get Opana scripts and I live in the States as well.  The only catch is that they're generics which are obviously crushable.



I probably should have been more specific. My first list is what I am currently taking and the second list is what I would prefer to be taking. I was on 20 mg of Opana twice a day and it worked very well for pain but it wore off way too quickly, so I would prefer to have it raised to 40 mg and get it 3 times a day instead of 2.

About 12 or 13 years ago my medicine dosage was much much higher. Over the last year my doctor has cut all of my prescriptions in half or a little bit more so I'm still functioning okay but virtually everything I do puts me in pain. I wish the government wasn't quite so strict on our pain management doctors.


----------



## FlyingDutchman342

#1 Diacetylmorphine (some users over 35 actually get this in my country)
#2 Morphine (tasty, all-time favourite)
#3 Hydromorphone (GrrrrrrrrR, just so nice)


----------



## lindsgoldilocks

Cymbalta  (because I'm f,n nuts without it
Norco10.  Because my f'n leg hurts from damaged nerve tissue
Xanax. Because my life makes me f'n nuts.  People I love keep dying on me.  Miss you darlinf daughter.


----------



## Static-77

1 Fentanyl
2 Desoxyn
3 Quaaludes


----------



## Benzoeater

Codeine phosphate
adderal
2mg Xanax bars


----------



## sueziebee

1. Unlimited Ambien (would love to find a doc that would prescribe the elusive 20mg). 
2. OxyContin
3. Haldol
4. Adderall because I can?t work without it


----------



## CosmicG

1. Klonopin
2.Adderal
3. Ambien

I had a script for Ambien and Xanax for almost three years before I had to switch insurance providers


----------



## BostonScott6911

1) Adderall 30's
2) Percocet 30s
3) Xanax for the comedown


----------



## Jabberwocky

This deffinetly -> 





> #1 Diacetylmorphine (some users over 35 actually get this in my country)
> #2 Morphine (tasty, all-time favourite)
> #3 Hydromorphone (GrrrrrrrrR, just so nice)


  or maybe even some prescriped meth but as an opiate enthusiast I can't make a better list than that for sure! pharm grade diacetylmorphine yummy


----------



## ibetweaking

#1 Xanax
#2 Fentanyl lolipop(actiq)
#3 OxyCodone 80 mg


----------



## envoy

at this point it would just be what has the best resale value truth be told.


----------



## simco

I'm curious about how often ambien is showing up on this thread.  I've never tried it.  But I was never aware of ambien having much of a recreational profile.  Am I missing something awesome?


----------



## bindingaffinity

IME it's just kind of a trippy and weird GABAergic hypnotic. I only ever used 5mg/night as directed by my doctor (and for only two months) but sometimes as I was heading to sleep I'd get colorful visuals similar to classical psych CEVs. On higher doses it's supposedly even more visual, but also has deliriant-like levels of confusion and short-term memory loss, from what I've read.

EDIT: this Erowid TR is a nice retrospective of the z-drugs from someone who likes them a lot.


----------



## I-amoff4life

Oxycodone IR 30mg #120 (30mg x 4 per day)

Diazepam 10mg #240 (40mg x 2 per day)

Hydrocodone/APAP 10mg #60 (for breakthrough as needed)

Dextroamphetamine 10mg #180 (60mg/day)

Hydromorphone IR (or vials) 8mg #120 (just for the veins)

Phenergan 25mg #120 (25mg x 4 per day as needed for nausea)

Cannabis (6 grams per day as needed for nausea, anxiety, and pain)

Alprazolam 2mg #60 (for sudden panic attacks when diazepam is not working)

Ibuprofen 800mg #240 (to make it all seem legit)


----------



## I-amoff4life

oxy is like so much better to me. Like 10 fold and I LOVE morphine so you can imagine.


----------



## Blondie0413

I want 30 mgs Adderall XR ( I only get 15 mgs Adderall XR)
60 Suboxone strips 8/2 mgs (already getting)
Gabapentin 800 mgs qty 180 ( currently I get 90 of the 800's, 90 of the 600's & 90 of the 400's)


----------



## Rollarcoastingby

30mg oxy
2Mg alprazolam 
Adderal

I know its a basic list but hey you cant beat the classics. After all everyone loves them for a reason!


----------



## Burt.D

Hydrocodone, oxycodone, and morphine. I have an opiate problem but I love it and hate it at the same time lol


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I love seeing dexamphetamine listed on this thread so frequently. Me and my mate both have ~250 5mg's a month on script. So fucking easy to get a script in the UK if you're willing to spend a few hundred quid and know what to say.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

i need to revise my top three from previous posts that involved ketamine and cocaine. now its:

1. hydromorphone

2. methadone

3. more hydromorphone


----------



## Jabberwocky

(1)Memantine 
(2)Lorazepam
(3)Tramadol

None of which to be used for getting high. Listed from 1-3 in order of most to least significant.


----------



## yompf

Oxy Oxy Oxy


----------



## Blazer230

I currently get 240 30 mg Roxys ketamine nasal spray and 180 10 mg oxycodone for breakthrough I also have a script for 50 mcg of fentanyl which I hardly ever use I get it filled every month and I just put it up in case I need it in the future bet I have close to 500 patches. Lol


----------



## treezy z

Vyvanse, that's about it. I have gabapentin already. Don't need opiates or benzos to be hooked on.


----------



## Burzumhorde

Phendimetrezine, Opana, Dilaudid. That's in no particular order. One cannot get a better triad. I mean Klonapin? Why? That's basically a psychological high. If anxiety is your issue, ecstacy is your current


----------



## devilsgospel

Newest list:

Old formula Opana 40mg
Dexamyl 20mg (amobarbital and dexamp)
Diazepam 10mg

Fuckin perfect


----------



## cox123

Desoxyn. 
Oxycodone. 
Dilaudid.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Oxy, Xanax and neurontin believe it or not. I actually get a nice feeling from that last one but it doesn?t interfere with my ability to function normally


----------



## Wilson Wilson

My vibes right now is clonazepam 2mg, temazepam 80mg, and a litre bottle of Oramorph 10mg/5ml.


----------



## psychonaut1134

1. Ketamine
2. Midazolam
3. Opana

yumyum


----------



## Wubb

Dexedrine
Adderall
Desoxyn

think I may be too into my stims...................


----------



## marley is good

drugs


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Wubb said:


> Dexedrine
> Adderall
> Desoxyn
> 
> think I may be too into my stims...................



Psychosis combo is it then yeah?


----------



## Half Price Mice

Duragesic 100 micrograms/h (gel form if they're still available,) Abstral (sublingual fentanyl,) Actiq


But MOST of all, i just want a fucking suboxone prescription. there are no clinics around here.


----------



## Pelgrim

I get together with my gf :

Xanax 2mg bars
Flunitrazepam 1mg
Valium 10mg
Halcion 0.250mg
Tranxene 50mg
Oxycontin 80mg
Durogesic 50ug

What i want but it's not on Belgium market :
Dormicum 15mg
Temazepam 20mg
Actiq


----------



## Tony benzoni

1 mg of xanax/day and restoril or remeron/night


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Tony benzoni said:


> 1 mg of xanax/day and restoril or remeron/night



Remeron as in mirtazapine? That shit is fucking horrible to me, do you actually like it?

Restoril though yes yes.


----------



## UniqueMystiqueX

*Give me the the whole candy store!*

Picking 3 is tough, really tough! I have  narcolepsy so I have taken Xyrem, Adderall, Dexedrine, Provigil, Ritalin, Concerta, with a varied of instant release and extended, on the meds which available.

That being said, the meds I have actually taken are to extensive to list....ohhh ots so hard to choose! But here goes!

1. Dilaudid - IV route is all I have had and LOVE it, especially that warm whoosh as it goes in a hits! I have only had it at the hospital in low to moderate but sould love love love to try a good hard hit!

2. Dexedrine or Ritalin - Both are so yummy and I have been prescribed high doses of both! I like them together but Ritalin by itself is weak for me (have tried oral, sublingual, and insufflation and it just quite doesn't do it for me unless I have an amphetamine type with it) Suggestions anyone on a better ROA for Ritalin? Your method with best experience?

3. This last one is a toughy... it's a tie between Oxys and any Benzo! Again, I have had much experience with both. Any form of Oxy gives me energy more than any stimulant without a nasty crash, depending on the dose. And when I'm going on a stimulant binge I like to have a decent supply a Bezos to help with crash.

Unfortunately I have an EXTREMELY high tolerance to all meds ?

I have even gone off EVERYTHING for 18 months, by choice, and now starting back on Ritalin and Xyrem and the Xyrem is great, but I dont like abusing it because well, my safety and well being (aka not falling asleep when driving...which has happen too many times, usually when not on any meds) depends on it because it regulates my malfunctioning sleep cycles. Doc surprisingly went ahead and started me on 40mg daily IR Ritalin and its nice but not very effect for my narcolepsy...great for day binge, it takes at least 50mg a dose to even help a little. Just started back on it yesterday and I was a bit disappointed when the therapeutic dose wore of in less than an hour. 

But it's a bummer having such a high tolerance to like EVERYTHING! With my 2nd child almost a year ago, I decided to go the epidural route just for the experience (my 1st was 100 percent natural and was awesome... extremely high pain tolerance too ?).
So I got the epidural, being told I wouldn't feel a thing and wouldn't be able to move my legs, minimally at most. Well I still felt everything and could move just fine with the epidural, my lower body was heavy but very much moveable and contractions were just as fiesty as before...SO the ended up loading me up with the max dose of Fentanyl medically allowed.  NOW THAT FELT GOOD! I could still move just fine and I didn't really need anything for pain during labor, I was simply curious lol...Fentanyl is nice through IV. I also took fentanyl recreationally back in my early 20s and they were the patches and foolishly I cut them in squares and sucked on them and I'm thankful I'm still alive after doing that stupid sh*t. Unfortunately, I don't even remembered what it was like because at the time I was binging on all kinds of things at the same time! Again, thank God I survived that time!

Ok,  I'll stop there...OBVIOUSLY I'm a bit tweak and rambling ?

Since my Ritalin wasn't effective at therapeutic dose, I decided to have a day or 2 binge. I have taken 170mg Ritalin total (Snorted some, swallowed some, some sublingual), had at least 6mg Xanax intermittently (snorted one, subbed a few and just swallowed most), and also have had 30mg Oxycodone divided in 3 doses (orally) all in the last 20 hrs and haven't slept. I feel fine and dandy, just a little flushed...but that could also be the combo with Ephedra.

...ok NOW I'm done rambling. Admins, if I posted improperly, please let me know! ?
I think this is my 1st, maybe 2nd time ever posting.
Also, sorry for any typos. Was texting fast and about to finish up some laundry and head to work!

EDIT: I DIDN'T REALIZE I TYPED SO MUCH UNTIL I POSTED AND SEEN IT! So sorry guys, still getting used to bluelight etiquette ??☺




TheTherapist said:


> 1.Clonazepem or any Benzo
> 2.Adderal or Ritalin
> 3.Hydrocodone





Where Wolf? said:


> 1) Dilaudid
> 2) Midazolam
> 3) Dexedrine...or maybe 120mg time-release dihydrocodeine or Lortabs, to subtly float through rough days and bad nights.  Or maybe Ritalin for work. It's so hard to choose that last one.





Catsuit_Chastity said:


> Oh yes.  Same here. 5 minutes ago I plugged rectally 40mg Novartis Ritalin... oh... what a rush...
> 
> In order of preference (I just plug):
> 
> 1- Novartis Ritalin (by far the best rush)
> 2- Adderall
> 3- Dexedrine (although 2x Rtalin's potency... it's too "soft" and "mellow")


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^ Quaility post! Welcome to Bluelight my friend.

1). Desoxyn
2). Vyvanse
3). Dexedrine

Although i've never had any of them. Have had my fair share of adderall and wellbutrin. I could probably get my hands on all of the above but what good is it for the street price? I'd rather stick to shards. Although it would be nice to have a more consistent buzz for once.


----------



## bonavega12

How in the world are you able to get your Dr to give you that many oxycodone?  Mine will only do 30... sad


----------



## PotatoMan

thread is at max capacity


----------



## PotatoMan

thread expired


----------



## Addict39!

#1 Oxymorphone 
#2 Xanax 2mg
#3 Suboxone
## Extra Push Gabapentin 900mg
#WarmCozy


----------



## Joey

Vyvanse 
Adderall
Desoxyn

I only have the first one. I want all 3.

Or

Safe supply safe supply safe supply get me out of this fuckin meth problem.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

weed
diazepam
morphine


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Xanax 2 mg 
Xanax 2 mg
Xanax 2 mg


----------



## schizopath

Desoxyn
Dormicum
Medical grade heroin


----------



## BK38

Oxy 10mgs
Adderall 15mgs
Valium 10mgs

pls,k,thx


----------



## JoEhJoEh

DumbPenguin said:


> Haha no surprise, everyone's got an opioid, stimulant, and benzo on their list


Nope


----------



## 4meSM

Medical cannabis

Oxymorphone or xyrem (GHB), I'd like to be able to change that one when I desire.

Dexedrine. I would have said desoxyn but there's so little meth in that pill that it might be better to go for pure dextro amp instead if it's for oral use.


----------

